# Things that they should have in AC3DS



## SodaDog

my idea is i think they should have laser eye treatment while frillard plays as a doctor
i also think that able sisters should have 3 expansions while the first one has kicks, the 2nd one has a pants/skirt changer, and the third one should have graciegrace on the 2nd floor!

Post your ideas here!


----------



## Princess

There was an idea mentioned by a member here before, that I thought would be a good idea. It was a tool bag.


----------



## [Nook]

A flamethrower, to destroy trees easier.
Some kind of island.
A plane.
An arcade.
Minigames.
Bow and arrow to replace slingshot.


----------



## SodaDog

design your own shoes and hats!


----------



## Princess

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 19 2010, 01:37:36 PM]A flamethrower, to destroy trees easier.
> Some kind of island.
> A plane.
> An arcade.
> Minigames.
> Bow and arrow to replace slingshot.


That doesn't sound very animal friendly..


----------



## [Nook]

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Dec 19 2010, 01:37:36 PM]A flamethrower, to destroy trees easier.
> Some kind of island.
> A plane.
> An arcade.
> Minigames.
> Bow and arrow to replace slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound very animal friendly..
Click to expand...

....and if you wound an animal, they will leave.


----------



## Robin

An Island would be a good thing to bring back from the gamecube. I would personally like to see the city removed, and possibly have those sorts of features at the island? Or maybe have multiple islands, such as a build up, city like island, or a native, untouched jungle island. I'm not sure really.


----------



## Princess

Oh..

BRING BACK PORTER AND HIS BUDDY AND HIS TRAIN.


----------



## Robin

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> BRING BACK PORTER AND HIS BUDDY AND HIS TRAIN.


^^^


----------



## Jake

Something I wanted to see in the Wii version (since it has the Weather Channel) is being able to sync the weather channel of your Wii to the game, so if it's raining outside, it's raining in the game.


I'm kinda hoping that will be in the 3DS but I doubt it.


----------



## Brian117

Jake. said:
			
		

> Something I wanted to see in the Wii version (since it has the Weather Channel) is being able to sync the weather channel of your Wii to the game, so if it's raining outside, it's raining in the game.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that will be in the 3DS but I doubt it.


Ohhhh, that sounds very cool! And actually, I think the 3DS will have its own Weather "Channel". Because Nintendo made it so that your 3DS will always be connected while you're near wifi. So that might be a clue that the 3DS will have Wiiconnect24-like abilities. So maybe Nintendo WILL implant that in AC3DS!


----------



## Jake

There's Mii's in the 3DS so there will probably be some kind of WiiConnect24 (obviously not called that, tough)

So those stupid Mii masks will be back..


----------



## Robin

Jake. said:
			
		

> Something I wanted to see in the Wii version (since it has the Weather Channel) is being able to sync the weather channel of your Wii to the game, so if it's raining outside, it's raining in the game.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that will be in the 3DS but I doubt it.


I kinda doubt that. Some places it hardly ever rains, so they would have difficulty catching certain bugs, etc.


----------



## Yokie

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I wanted to see in the Wii version (since it has the Weather Channel) is being able to sync the weather channel of your Wii to the game, so if it's raining outside, it's raining in the game.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that will be in the 3DS but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt that. Some places it hardly ever rains, so they would have difficulty catching certain bugs, etc.
Click to expand...

If it would be possible it should be an option.


----------



## Robin

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I wanted to see in the Wii version (since it has the Weather Channel) is being able to sync the weather channel of your Wii to the game, so if it's raining outside, it's raining in the game.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that will be in the 3DS but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt that. Some places it hardly ever rains, so they would have difficulty catching certain bugs, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it would be possible it should be an option.
Click to expand...

Yeah an option sounds good. Even so I doubt they would put a feature like this in the game.


----------



## Fillfall

Jake. said:
			
		

> There's Mii's in the 3DS so there will probably be some kind of WiiConnect24 (obviously not called that, tough)
> 
> So those stupid Mii masks will be back..


The Mii masks is awesome xD You can hide your ugly face  :santagyroid:


----------



## Fontana

A means of transportation. Preferably a bicycle, cars would take up too much space. 
A bigger area.
An actual job, maybe you could keep working for Nook when you feel like it after you're done the first few chores.
A bigger house.
More pocket space, or a way to get more. 
A drastic change to grass regrowth and wear.


----------



## Ciaran

Waluigi said:
			
		

> A means of transportation. Preferably a bicycle, cars would take up too much space.
> A bigger area.
> An actual job, maybe you could keep working for Nook when you feel like it after you're done the first few chores.
> A bigger house.
> More pocket space, or a way to get more.
> A drastic change to grass regrowth and wear.


1. Stupid, it takes two minutes to walk around town
2. good
3. Ruins what animal crossing is all about
4. Good
5. Good.
6. Could be good.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Custom towns/Town editor. Afterall, you will end up being the mayor in AC3DS, so why not be able to shape it how you want?

Placeable paths, which could also work in a town editor, since the path ideas were good in CF, but it was so tedious to make them and eventually you would end up wanting them gone.

More things for the town as well, like the lighthouse/fountain/windmill etc, and placeable bridges.
anything else I can't really think of right now, but a tools bag like it's been mentioned before would be perfect, a fenced garden space outside the house, and more fruit would be nice too.


----------



## Nic

Jake. said:
			
		

> Something I wanted to see in the Wii version (since it has the Weather Channel) is being able to sync the weather channel of your Wii to the game, so if it's raining outside, it's raining in the game.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that will be in the 3DS but I doubt it.


Way to complicated for Nintendo.


----------



## Fontana

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A means of transportation. Preferably a bicycle, cars would take up too much space.
> A bigger area.
> An actual job, maybe you could keep working for Nook when you feel like it after you're done the first few chores.
> A bigger house.
> More pocket space, or a way to get more.
> A drastic change to grass regrowth and wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Stupid, it takes two minutes to walk around town
> 2. good
> 3. Ruins what animal crossing is all about
> 4. Good
> 5. Good.
> 6. Could be good.
Click to expand...

But if the world is much bigger, then why not? And even if it is in the game, which is unlikely, it'll probably be optional anyway.


----------



## bennyzv1

we should get cars and stuff


----------



## bennyzv1

oh and no..........................HACKING and if people try it bricks their wii!_!


----------



## OmegaMan

bennyzv1 said:
			
		

> oh and no..........................HACKING and if people try it bricks their wii!_!


People will still do this.


----------



## Marcus

Something that would stop the game becoming boring so quickly. I don't know what exactly, but hey, that's up to the game designers.


----------



## williamd

If you could make your own hats like ToonTownLeroy said.Ive been drawing some pokemon caps like a Mudkip Cap and a LickyLicky Cap.Currently working on a Tsutarja one.It would be awesome cuz I dont have to hack to make awesome hats


----------



## Elijo

Bikes
Better camera control
Faster speed
More rooms
Bigger towns
Pokemon stuff

Edit: Just a fan of pokemon.


----------



## Little Miss

bennyzv1 said:
			
		

> we should get cars and stuff


Personally, Animal Crossing will lose its touch. The reason why I think cars wouldn't work is because the town is set in like a country area, where the grass is green, there are trees, and very little civilization. Hence why Nintendo added the city area, so you can see the contrast between the two. The bus WAS a good idea because it was only used for visiting the city.
In my opinion, I want to keep my future Celestic town in AC3DS a nice town, not a polluted city. Also, your town is small. There's no point in having a car. It's easier to walk.
However, if we were to have some form of transportation, I would definitely suggest a bike.


----------



## Yokie

A toolbox and a pickaxe so you can mine out minerals and find caves.


----------



## JasonBurrows

If they want to make the perfect game, I suggest that they take Animal Crossing for Nintendo Gamecube, upgrade it without changing things, put it on to a 3DS cartridge if possible and finally add WPA Wi-Fi which doesn't require router tweaking or the Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector.


----------



## Jrrj15

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> If they want to make the perfect game, I suggest that they take Animal Crossing for Nintendo Gamecube, upgrade it without changing things and add Wi-Fi.


That does sound good and all but one question...

How do they upgrade it without changing anything?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Graphical upgrades etc.
Not changing anything good about the game.


----------



## Jrrj15

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Graphical upgrades etc.


Oh mkay


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphical upgrades etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh mkay
Click to expand...

I believe that Animal Crossing 3DS would be a million seller if they did that what I posted above.
Sometimes a nostalgia trip is good for people.


----------



## Ciaran

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphical upgrades etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh mkay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that Animal Crossing 3DS would be a million seller if they did that what I posted above.
> Sometimes a nostalgia trip is good for people.
Click to expand...

That's a stupid idea, I want a new game, not a port.


And transportation in the town is a bad idea, it's fun to walk somewhere, but get distracted by a fish/bug/neighbour.

If you were whizzing around all the time on a bike, you'd miss some of that stuff.


----------



## Ricano

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Oh..
> 
> BRING BACK PORTER AND HIS BUDDY AND HIS TRAIN.


You mean the monkey? I miss him

Bring back those balls that appeared in the summer that you could kick around.
And those little events Copper (Cooper)? did sometimes.


----------



## Princess

Ricano said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..
> 
> BRING BACK PORTER AND HIS BUDDY AND HIS TRAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the monkey? I miss him
> 
> Bring back those balls that appeared in the summer that you could kick around.
> And those little events Copper (Cooper)? did sometimes.
Click to expand...

Yuh

And I agree bring back the soccer balls, and the aerobics.


----------



## KCourtnee

i cant wait for the new animal crossing to come out
all my game systems were stolen. my wii, all my nintendo ds's. old game boys, all my games (except acww) were stolen

i hope the game has new music and im pretty sure it does. i hope it has new ways to play


----------



## Fillfall

I hope that they bring back the iglos.


----------



## FalconLouis

I'd love to see the islands again, this time 2 or 3 of them with different biomes on each.
Also, removing the city would be a must :x
More fruit and vegetation variety would be nice, too.


----------



## [Nook]

-More Gyroids
-The power to make laws (you're the mayor, right?)
-Keep the city
-The island
-Have two towns once you've gotten to a certain point (but one house), and have a bridge though them
-More fruits

Why you guys hatin' on the city?

It's not that bad, adding more gimmicks and making some gimmicks even more important is good, right?


----------



## FalconLouis

[Nook] said:


> -More Gyroids
> -The power to make laws (you're the mayor, right?)
> -Keep the city
> -The island
> -Have two towns once you've gotten to a certain point (but one house), and have a bridge though them
> -More fruits
> 
> Why you guys hatin' on the city?
> 
> It's not that bad, adding more gimmicks and making some gimmicks even more important is good, right?


 
In my opinion, the city kinda ruins the whole "isolated from the urban world" thing that animal crossing had.


----------



## Envy

[Nook] said:


> Why you guys hatin' on the city?
> 
> It's not that bad, adding more gimmicks and making some gimmicks even more important is good, right?


 
It's not that bad? It was a horrible gimmick that sapped away replay value. In a game that was already so lazily made that was like the nail in the coffin.

The city shouldn't return.


----------



## SodaDog

i kinda like the city but they should have added apartments and bus to the city during wifi session!


----------



## [Nook]

They could make the city bigger, have more uses, and make it Wi-Fi enabled if you have Wi-Fi.

You could meet other AC players there, and your friends could go there with you.
There could be servers (with passwords), so you and your friends can play there.


----------



## Ozzie

1. Choosing at the start one out of three maps, i don't want to start again and again to find a good town
2. Catching reptiles (with the net) and birds (with special traps or baits or something)
3. A camera as a new tool, so you can take photos in the 1st person perspective
4. More characteristics, maybe combining so the villagers getting more individuality
5. More species for the villagers (reptiles, racoons, owls, flamingos, hedgehogs,skunks and so on)
6. More flowers (and hybrids), fishes, bugs, gyroids, festivals (all from gc, ds and wii-version and new), shells, fruits (adding nuts and berries), fossils
7. Open nook 24 hours, maybe get a new worker for the night duty or take the idea from animal crossing e+
8. bring back igloos and tents
9. mini-games with the objects (eg billard)
10. Add temperaturs, wind, fog, thunderstorm
11. A garden as expansion for your home
12. arrange color palettes on your own
13. more town decorations (windmill, lighthous, fountain, graveyard, something stone henge like, a very big epic tree, a reed-pond, a cruel withered tree (bigger than the other ponds) and so on) not all in one town but to choose when you spend money
14. buying sculptures from redd to spend to the museum
15. befriend with villagers so they treat you friendlier, or be hostile to someone so the villagers sayings are more individual
16. Having more towns/savegames (like in gc-version with two memorycards) so you can visit another city even if you don't have wifi or friends who are playing ac too
17. before a new villager moves to your town you can see on the bulletin where the villager places his home. Then you can remove the flowers and they don't disappear
18. new shops in the city, like a flowerstore(a butterfly is working here, you can buy flowers, grass-seeds, saplings), perfumery(a skunk-lady as seller, perfume will appear like a transparent colored cloud), apothecary shop (a snake-seller, you can buy mosquito repellent spray, ointmet, the medicin you getting now at nooks)
19. stinging nettle as new weeds somehow like clovers, if you run threw them or pick them up your skin is getting itchy and you need the special salve from the apothecary shop otherwise your character will stop often to scratch himself. In the flowerstore or at nooks you can buy gloves (a new „tool“) to prevent this
20. when you fall (pharao mask, trap) you get a graze and need the ointment from apothecary shop
21. you should be able to change the background music, there are a few melodys you can choose at the telephone in your house
22. adding new sayings for the villagers like dlccontent, so it will never get boring to speak with them and they don't repeat to often
23. A cave in the town where you can find mineralstone and stuff like that that you can spend for the museum. its like the underground from pokemon diamond/pearl
if you don't know it here' a description http://www.serebii.net/diamondpearl/underground.shtml

i hope you can understand what i'm meaning in these points, i don't speak english so there are certainly a few things that are not very good explained..


----------



## FalconLouis

Ozzie said:


> 1. Choosing at the start one out of three maps, i don't want to start again and again to find a good town
> 2. Catching reptiles (with the net) and birds (with special traps or baits or something)
> 3. A camera as a new tool, so you can take photos in the 1st person perspective
> 4. More characteristics, maybe combining so the villagers getting more individuality
> 5. More species for the villagers (reptiles, racoons, owls, flamingos, hedgehogs,skunks and so on)
> 6. More flowers (and hybrids), fishes, bugs, gyroids, festivals (all from gc, ds and wii-version and new), shells, fruits (adding nuts and berries), fossils
> 7. Open nook 24 hours, maybe get a new worker for the night duty or take the idea from animal crossing e+
> 8. bring back igloos and tents
> 9. mini-games with the objects (eg billard)
> 10. Add temperaturs, wind, fog, thunderstorm
> 11. A garden as expansion for your home
> 12. arrange color palettes on your own
> 13. more town decorations (windmill, lighthous, fountain, graveyard, something stone henge like, a very big epic tree, a reed-pond, a cruel withered tree (bigger than the other ponds) and so on) not all in one town but to choose when you spend money
> 14. buying sculptures from redd to spend to the museum
> 15. befriend with villagers so they treat you friendlier, or be hostile to someone so the villagers sayings are more individual
> 16. Having more towns/savegames (like in gc-version with two memorycards) so you can visit another city even if you don't have wifi or friends who are playing ac too
> 17. before a new villager moves to your town you can see on the bulletin where the villager places his home. Then you can remove the flowers and they don't disappear
> 18. new shops in the city, like a flowerstore(a butterfly is working here, you can buy flowers, grass-seeds, saplings), perfumery(a skunk-lady as seller, perfume will appear like a transparent colored cloud), apothecary shop (a snake-seller, you can buy mosquito repellent spray, ointmet, the medicin you getting now at nooks)
> 19. stinging nettle as new weeds somehow like clovers, if you run threw them or pick them up your skin is getting itchy and you need the special salve from the apothecary shop otherwise your character will stop often to scratch himself. In the flowerstore or at nooks you can buy gloves (a new „tool“) to prevent this
> 20. when you fall (pharao mask, trap) you get a graze and need the ointment from apothecary shop
> 21. you should be able to change the background music, there are a few melodys you can choose at the telephone in your house
> 22. adding new sayings for the villagers like dlccontent, so it will never get boring to speak with them and they don't repeat to often
> 23. A cave in the town where you can find mineralstone and stuff like that that you can spend for the museum. its like the underground from pokemon diamond/pearl
> if you don't know it here' a description http://www.serebii.net/diamondpearl/underground.shtml
> 
> i hope you can understand what i'm meaning in these points, i don't speak english so there are certainly a few things that are not very good explained..


 
Okay...
1- That would take the whole uniqueness of each player's towns.
2- Good idea 
3- Not really possible, I think
4- GI 
5- GI 
6- Very good idea ^^
7- Well... the night shift idea was kind cool (like the post office building)
8- GI
9- Nah, mini-games are unecessary in this kind of title
10- GI 
11- VGI ^^
12- VGI ^^
13- I would suggest an optional pond with fish you can put in (built in front of your house)
14- Hmm, not so sure about this one
15- GI
16- Not sure about this one either
17- It would be boring to know when new guys come in, so I don't think it's a good idea ^^
18- I lol'd at the butterfly attendant
19- VGI ^^
20- GI
21- VGI, maybe a SD card option? (such as in endless ocean)
22- sayings as dlc would be rather dumb and diffcult to do, in my opinion
23- VGI ^^
You brought up some good known ideas and yet some original ones, good work.


----------



## Seemingly Stupendous

There are a lot of new things I would want to be in 3DS, but on the top of my list would be the music. I would give anything to change it in Wild World, I truly enjoyed that game, but the music killed me in not even 5 months. 

Second, I would have to say change the style of it, but that's already been done. 

Third, I would like ALL the facilities from the original BACK into 3DS, such as the Tree Fountain with added things such as philosophy or even some  comical sayings. I would like to see the train from the original back, instead of the walk-through cave opening. I would LOVE if The Dump and the Police Station were back. Also, while not necessarily having "the island".. have the Pier back in the ocean and the big lake. 

Fourth, I would like if there were more towns people in the village, 17-20 maybe. Have it called a town, you know, have lots of people there. I would think it very innovative if more people came to your town the closer to "Perfect" level your town gets. 

Fifth, I would like it if the game asked you questions at the beginning of the game which would help create your town, such as "What is your favorite hobby" it would have answers something like "Big catching, fishing, gardening, ect" and the town would be created to be the way that best fits you. 

Sixth, I would like if the player, themselves, create their avatar. As in create the eyes, face expression, ect. themselves.

Seventh, I do not like the eroding of the grass, I hated it in City Folk it made my town look disgusting. I would rather they rid of this, and if not I would appreciate if they let us have grass seed to plant and grow the grass back to health. That would be interesting. 

Eighth, make the post office just for town funds, debts, and mailing letters and add more buildings to the town, City Folk was so boring because everything was in the City or the "town hall" and my town was so bleh.

Ninth, I would like there to be downloadable content. Whether its a clothes style set, buy Animal Island, or whatever, I think Animal Crossing would be great with DLC.

Tenth, make the Constellations a lot better and complex than they are. Currently its ridiculous because the only thing I can create on my night sky is the delta symbol or a little dipper. 

Eleventh, erase The City. That was a horrible and cheap idea. Bring all the businesses back to the town. I would like Redd's "Black Market" back in the town on random days, I would like Gracie Grace to have a little boutique out on random days ect. 

Twelfth, I would like to see more bugs and fish during times of the year other than summer and spring. Also,make winter more enjoyable, its the most boring thing ever that I have to come inside every night when its 20 degrees and I have to endure MORE snow. There is nothing to do in winter at all besides fish for a Tuna! 

Thirteenth, add more Nintendo-based, and over all more furniture. 

As you can see I loved the Gamecube version the most, and I wish the series had stayed more to its roots than what it did. Maybe they can pull it off in 3DS, though, I am honestly not expecting anything being reintroduced in 3DS from the original. We may hear some new music but I'm afraid it will only be more like City Folk. 
The only thing that keeps me to believe otherwise is that Niintendo has to sell a game that they have already created, on the same system. While I think 3DS will be a fantastic (RIGHTFUL) second sequel to Animal Crossing, I hope Nintendo realizes that they have to create something new and different to get people off of Wild World and into this game.


----------



## Lucky

The 3DS Has a gyroscope in it so it would be interesting if you could just look up at the sky.

Id like the train station to come back. Or an option as the mayor to pick which mode of transportation you would like for your town.
For example if you want a train it takes up the whole top row acre of your town for it to be built. And If you pick a taxi than you would have more space in your town.

The police station should come back as-well. Copper should walk around town at night with a flash light to make sure everything is in order, And ask you to help him on  occasions when threes been reports of a thief lurking around town, Copper hands you a flash light and it is your job to patrol town and find the thief. You shine the thief with the light then he gets scared drops a bag of stolen items and runs away then you return them to your animal neighbors and they reward you.

Animal neighbors should be able to catch fishes and bugs and if you saw them catch one you wanted you would have to run an errand for them to obtain it from them.

The 3DS also has an augmented card read feature it would be nice if something similar to the E reader cards would return.

Thats all i have for now il think of more soon


----------



## Fillfall

All the events from all AC games. (Even the boat and train)


----------



## SkunkTamer

I just hope that Nintendo adds all of the things from the Gamecube version (Sports Fair, ability to go into the lighthouse, other random festivals, etc.).


----------



## bud

SkunkTamer said:


> I just hope that Nintendo adds all of the things from the Gamecube version (Sports Fair, ability to go into the lighthouse, other random festivals, etc.).


I got the GameCube version of AC and when I heard of those events, I was really disappointed they left that out in the later games. I would really like to have this back.

These are also a few things I would like to see:
-More than 2 levels in the world
-The ability to ride a bike in your town
-A more interactive and realistic A.I. (GameCube had the best A.I. in my opinion)
-The ability to enter neighbour's houses when they are within the area of their house
-A more manageable wear-away of the grass (it was a good idea, just ACCF's rate of wear/regeneration was not fair)
-Continued voice comm. support
-More items
-Improve textures on items
-Added activities
-Arcade games have a minigame (kinda like the NES games in the GameCube version)
-NES Games would be a nice addon
-Ability to know when friends are playing the game and invite them to come over/go there
-Increases roster limit
-Larger world
-Increased amount of neighbours in the town
-More diverse terrain

That's all I can think of at this moment


----------



## SkunkTamer

bud said:


> I got the GameCube version of AC and when I heard of those events, I was really disappointed they left that out in the later games. I would really like to have this back.
> 
> These are also a few things I would like to see:
> -More than 2 levels in the world
> -The ability to ride a bike in your town
> -A more interactive and realistic A.I. (GameCube had the best A.I. in my opinion)
> -The ability to enter neighbour's houses when they are within the area of their house
> -A more manageable wear-away of the grass (it was a good idea, just ACCF's rate of wear/regeneration was not fair)
> -Continued voice comm. support
> -More items
> -Improve textures on items
> -Added activities
> -Arcade games have a minigame (kinda like the NES games in the GameCube version)
> -NES Games would be a nice addon
> -Ability to know when friends are playing the game and invite them to come over/go there
> -Increases roster limit
> -Larger world
> -Increased amount of neighbours in the town
> -More diverse terrain
> 
> That's all I can think of at this moment



You're basically asking for all of the things back from the GC version other than the bike and a few other things you mentioned.


----------



## Skylar

When there is snow on the ground, I don't want my character to be forced to wear a t-shirt and shorts ! Long pants and sweaters or coats would make me happy.

Also, why can't two humans from the same town play at the same time? Multi-player maybe?


----------



## MasterC

I agree,there should be sweaters and longer pants.There should also be a mall expansion for Nook's Store containing:Shampoodles,Gracie Grace,Nookingtons,HRA,The auction house,and the cafe.Shampoodles,the Cafe,and the HRA could be seperate building before the expantion.


----------



## ShadoMaster

i think it should have all the features from gamecube wild world and city folk and some extra PAZAZZ in there...


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Shotguns.
Who the hell wants strangers in their home?


----------



## Thunder

From the looks of it, it seems like you'll have the decision to change your skirt to pants, or shorts, and so on.

A sprinkler would be nice, that way you wouldn't have to water all your flowers.


----------



## maria3johnsons

bud said:


> I got the GameCube version of AC and when I heard of those events, I was really disappointed they left that out in the later games. I would really like to have this back.
> 
> These are also a few things I would like to see:
> -More than 2 levels in the world
> -The ability to ride a bike in your town
> -A more interactive and realistic A.I. (GameCube had the best A.I. in my opinion)
> -The ability to enter neighbour's houses when they are within the area of their house
> -A more manageable wear-away of the grass (it was a good idea, just ACCF's rate of wear/regeneration was not fair)
> -Continued voice comm. support
> -More items
> -Improve textures on items
> -Added activities
> -Arcade games have a minigame (kinda like the NES games in the GameCube version)
> -NES Games would be a nice addon
> -Ability to know when friends are playing the game and invite them to come over/go there
> -Increases roster limit
> -Larger world
> -Increased amount of neighbours in the town
> -More diverse terrain
> 
> That's all I can think of at this moment


 
Totally agreed......
By the way instead of large world would like to add Wild World...
What say??


----------



## MasterC

Maybe the game shouldn't have trees dying whenever they are right next to eachother,it could give a possiblity to make a seperate beach. example: Say there is a way to get to the beach by just going south from your character's house,you can have your own private beach that is only able to be accsesed by that slope by behind/front of your character's house because both sides are blocked with Palm trees.


----------



## JabuJabule

That would be nice. Plus, trees are _sometimes_ next to each other in real life!


----------



## twinkinator

There could be a resort? The player could go tan or swim or whatever...


----------



## Potatojam

I would like to see more separate areas from your town like caves or a forest where you could catch different bugs/fish or meet special characters, and it would also make playing hide and seek more interesting.


----------



## [Nook]

Skylar said:


> When there is snow on the ground, I don't want my character to be forced to wear a t-shirt and shorts ! Long pants and sweaters or coats would make me happy.
> 
> Also, why can't two humans from the same town play at the same time? Multi-player maybe?


 
Split screens is annoying, considering AC.


----------



## Yokie

Different music.


----------



## rafren

A way to transfer items from ACCF --> AC:3DS.


----------



## KlopiTackle

Go to any persons town!


----------



## bloop2424

Transfer music from your sd card to music player


----------



## Prof Gallows

I like the caves idea. That would give a bigger variety of bugs and fish to catch, some that are only found in caves like glow worms.


----------



## MasterC

The idea on going to anyone's town ain't good,that's the reason FCs are for.Imagine if you were able to go to anyone's town,some random guy might come in your town and ruin it.See with FCs,you can DF that person so he/she won't come to your town.


----------



## KlopiTackle

Though there should be a option:
Enable anyone to come to you town YES/NO
Or you go the city and meet random people...


----------



## rafren

PIKAPI said:


> Though there should be a option:
> Enable anyone to come to you town YES/NO
> Or you go the city and meet random people...


 
This. I like the idea of the City and random people. The city serves like a "lobby / common area."


----------



## Cloud2

*Things they should have*

From playing animal crossing wild world I have noticed: Not enough bugs & fish! I'm tired of always catching horse mackerel, sea bass & bluegill. The problem is all you really get to do is catch fish only in the summer do you have a good chance to catch bugs. Most of the time they never are around..never. 

.Want the train back from the first game, not the dumb gate.
.More things to shoot out of the sky if they are to continue having things up there like so.
. A back yard to your house with fences, etc.
.Island back from the gamecube.
.bigger land, more animals living in your town? they asking you for favors more often for something else to do for bells. Also edges like a small cliff like the ones back in the gamecube version. I would also really like to see the return of the cop station, loved the lost and found. sledding! Or Swimming!!! like if you caught a old tire could go down the river.. or sit on a tree stump when you chop it down. Maybe stronger storms then the usual ones? change your shoes for once? more hair style's. Bigger house with a basement for sure! Sure it would be a lot of bells but I bet you all would enjoy it a lot, gives you something to work for, sure the donation box was pretty cool but you only got feather's so they don't half to eat dirt anymore. able to put flowers in your hair not your mouth. Add mirrors. More flying bugs, not tree huger bugs that fly away upon walking by that your neighbors ruin very well. Fish that jump out of the water? More fruit! maybe bushes to where you grow berries, exotic fruits! like acai, or add nuts like pecans, etc! (I know Pecans don't grow on bushes)


----------



## bloodbend3r

ToontownLeroy said:


> my idea is i think they should have* laser eye treatment* ...



 how about instead of something scary like laser eye treatment, we just go with colored contacts.  they're painless and don't scare away kids.


----------



## rafren

bloodbend3r said:


> how about instead of something scary like laser eye treatment, we just go with colored contacts.  they're painless and don't scare away kids.


 
Colored contacts sound like a great idea.


----------



## soshining

Lol. I want fish, fish and more fish!


----------



## JasonBurrows

All I'd like to see in Animal Crossing 3DS is the Bees being a LOT slower...


----------



## Tails

I always liked the idea of a rock exibit being added to the museum 
Instead of just digging up fossils and gyroids... you could also dig up various types of rocks, metals, and gemstones.
Or they could do something different and add a pickaxe to the game, and you could mine your cliffsides for these items


----------



## brewster22

they should add a little island u cud go to just like in the gamecube version. and u shud pick were u want to add a new room when u upgrade your house.


----------



## TheFarmboy

Some things I would like to see:

*Pro Designs returning
*Fencing 
*The Option to Downgrade your House once you paid off all the mortages, or add soemthing like a flag for a downgraded home.
*For headwear/hats, maybe include hoods
*Travel somewhere else (Like Island or City)
*More Variety of animals (Like newer species)
*Have some Old Villagers like Bangle and Doc return
*New Holidays?
*New NPCs (For example, a character that can downgrade your home)
*Transfer City Folk player to play as for 3DS.
*At the start of a New Town, there's only one House the Player can start in. As a new Player is added, a new House would appear until there's up to 4 players. (OPTIONAL: You can decide where you want your house to be.) Or Keep it like City Folk where everyone has a House, but all spread out.


----------



## Pokabu

Gentlemen:

-6x6 acres, at least
-Beaches can be on the right, left and bottom areas of the town (not north - we still need a gate :3)
-Cliffs can still be on the left and/or right of town instead of beaches
-Grass wear still happens like in City Folk, but at a much slower rate, mabye 1/3 of the speed of wear on CF
-Trees, flowers and weeds help grass grow back in the area they're in slowly but surely. If you want another, quicker way for it to grow back, mabye grass seed? Plant some and water it.
-No city, it wasn't even a real city anyway (grumble)
-Redd's and Katrina's tents anyone? Mabye other tents and stalls and stuff in a market - one acre almost all stone-grounded selling stuff. Mabye a place for Joan/Sahara etc. to turn up to on special days.
-Summer campers!! I miss them :')
-Bushes should be movable/plantable etc. They should grow like trees, taking 3 full days to grow to full size. The only way to destroy them is with a shovel. They should be able to grow anywhere, except on sand, stone, water (duh) and next to the main cliffs (the ones at the edge of town). Players can hide in them for online games?
-No more plants/tools bieng sold at Tom's, how's about a garden stall? That could be in the market I mentioned earlier.
It should be harder to make money, and harder to upgrade your house, for more realism/lifespan in the game. Obviously, it shouldn't be IMPOSSIBLE to upgrade...
-House sizes? Mabye Wild World, but with a basement.
-More fish/bugs and more methods to catch them (well for bugs anyway)
-HOLIDAYS
-Northen lights! 
-A slower transition between seasons..? I hated it when I woke up one morning on Wild World and there was suddenly snow everywhere...
-Loads more activities during winter. The main problem I had with City Folk was it came out here in England in the middle of winter, when there was NOTHING to do at all, not a good way to begin :/ from the looks of things, AC3DS could be coming out about the same time (october was the last I heard)
-An option to toggle music on/off. Call me wierd but sometimes I just want sound effects. Adds a bit of depth :>

And that's all I can come up with right now, opinions are valued. It's my first post so most of my ideas will be useless but whatever


----------



## bloop2424

More Acres
More mario outfits and furniture
Possibly gold, silver, and platinum tools
The City at your town (the buildings and such)
NO SERENA
The mansion (in ACWW)


----------



## Pokabu

I think it's given that there will be more acres than Wild World with the 3DS' larger game cards and processing power. I hope the town fund thing returns from CF, with more to add to the town



bloop2424 said:


> NO SERENA


 Yes. No Serena.

Also, I just bought a 3DS and the new art style will look brilliant on it. If they change it, I'll be really dissapointed :'(


----------



## Geir

I don't think we should be able to transfer character from WildWorld/CityFolk, because I think they two are meant to be together while AC3DS is meant to be with Animal Crossing on Project Cafe! Also, in AC3DS you are grown up, so... Nope.

Nintendo DS -> Nintendo Wii   X   Nintendo 3DS -> Nintendo Cafe/Stream/Feel


----------



## Pokabu

Geir said:


> I don't think we should be able to transfer character from WildWorld/CityFolk, because I think they two are meant to be together while AC3DS is meant to be with Animal Crossing on Project Cafe! Also, in AC3DS you are grown up, so... Nope.
> 
> Nintendo DS -> Nintendo Wii   X   Nintendo 3DS -> Nintendo Cafe/Stream/Feel


 
That's a good point, and it's not like the character transfer did much anyway...


----------



## Yokie

Mines. Which you can get to by having a pickaxe, used like any other tool, which has a gold & silver version to it.
Well, there's not a big chance that it will have this feature, but something similiar I hope.


----------



## MasterC

Nookingtons should have an expansion,Nookmall.Containing Gracie grace,Nookingtons,the cafe,shampoodles,HRA,and the auction house.Katrina and Crazy redd tents can be outside of the stores.Shampoodle should be a separate building before the expansion.


----------



## QuickKidQuips

You should be able to write to your mom in the game. Just a thought. I always felt bad that I got money and fruit from my mom but I never even got to say thankyou... I think the new hairstyles would be great too. I'm getting rather tired of the same ones. And NES Games were really fun as well!


----------



## dusttball

I hope that the house in Animal Crossing 3DS resembles the house of Wild World, although I would like the basement to make a come back. AND this would be the house of a single player, not every human in town. A three room house simply does not cut it for even one of my players. I don't want to share my house, but I would like it to be big enough that I could. (Even though I won't.. ;])

What's the point of all this delicious new content if I am not allowed to make a large enough place to store my individual tastes? 

-Give me a separate space for clothing, perhaps a walk-in closet, which would occupy one of the attached rooms of the house in Wild World. It would be the one area in the game where you can take clothes out, try them on, and put them back without opening and closing so many menu-type screens. 

-Provide me with dressers and such to be filled with other odds and ends; special furniture sets, outdated but still valuable silver tools, scallops for Pascal.. Any old thing. Possibly have all dressers on one floor correspond, while those on another could be filled with entirely different things. 

-Allow me to make use of the attic space. It is such a waste. Why not let me decorate the whole room? And move the bed around, add other furniture, move the phone, etc. It would still act as the save place, but now I don't need another space in my house to be occupied by bedroom type things.

-Give my neighbors the desire to have a larger house. Make some rich, make some poor, but at least make a few of them work to have bigger and better things.  I want to be able to walk into a neighbor's house and be JEALOUS, not pity their misfortune. 

-I'd also like to be given more dialog options when speaking to neighbors. Can't I at least ask them for something to do? Please? 

-Specific complaints about the town's greenery, similar to the GameCube Version, where the wishing well would tip you off to any area that needs more foliage by giving you the acre's coordinates. BUT do NOT bring back that annoying snapping between acres. I can open my map and see which acre I am in, I don't need an awkward jolt every two seconds when running from the (southern) ocean all the way back to the gate.

-Swimming will be sweet, but I have to wonder if there will be a purpose to this activity? Can I swim up or downstream in a river faster than I could run it? Will running in my grass destroy it? If so, swimming up or downstream would definitely serve a purpose. My hopes were raised further when the boy in the new footage dove down into the water, leading me to believe if I can't catch fish while swimming, I can still swim around and look at them beneath the waves. 

-And here's something to wrap your brain around. Since you can clearly purchase shoes, pants, tops, and all of that good stuff, imagine how large The Able Sister's shop would need to become to be a competent vendor of all these things. Do you think we will witness new clothing vendor's in town? Will the City be back with more stores? Remember the empty building in the city? Maybe Nook will open a new place there, besides his successful Nookington's in town. Since, the story goes he had a place there at one point. I can't imagine it just staying empty if the city does return.

I am extremely excited for this Game and I have put a lot of thought into it, so PLEASE, Nintendo, don't make me wait much longer, or you'll be paying for traumatic cranial implosion bills on my behalf.


----------



## Skipper82342

LOOKING 4 WI-FI!!!! @_@


----------



## Brian117

Skipper82342 said:


> LOOKING 4 WI-FI!!!! @_@


 
Don't worry, it will have WiFi no doubt. Wonder what kind of things you can do while playing via WiFi though!

Really, I hope AC:3DS has more yearly celebrations like Fourth of July (for Americans), and other holidays for other countries as well. They also need to make it possible to be able to go downtown (if there is one) with your friends via WiFi. Soo many things I can list but really there would be no point since we aren't making the game and Nintendo never asks for suggestions.


----------



## ThatKeatonKid

If you think about it, there is no reason the city should return. In Wild World all the people in the city came to your town in random dates, and it was portable, so the only reason you wouldn't catch them is if you didn't go on. But in City Folk, it is on the Wii, which is obviously not portable. So you should have a way to get to them. Comprende?


----------



## Jake

Some sort of Auto-Save.


----------



## dusttball

ThatKeatonKid said:


> If you think about it, there is no reason the city should return. In Wild World all the people in the city came to your town in random dates, and it was portable, so the only reason you wouldn't catch them is if you didn't go on. But in City Folk, it is on the Wii, which is obviously not portable. So you should have a way to get to them. Comprende?


 
The GameCube version was not portable, and it obviously didn't have a city. So, I don't think the city is directed related to the console, just an evolution of the game. Personally, I think it will return. BUT I also hope Nintendo will play it up a little more. Make me want to go there all the time. 

My only real reasoning for a return is that with shoes, pants, skirts, dresses, and so much more content in general, there has to be someone who can sell it. Able Sister's would be HUGE otherwise. Either that, or it would take you a month to find a pair of pants to match a shirt you like in their current store. Maybe we'll see the first Able Sister's upgrade?  Yea. Wrap your mind around that.


----------



## dusttball

What if they give us garden-type items to plant besides the two types of turnips? Like carrots, tomatoes, etc. Then we could have cool wheat fields to run around in outside!


----------



## Ms. Foreigner

It'd be cool if they added a grocery store and you could cook :3


----------



## crazyredd45

Ms. Foreigner said:


> It'd be cool if they added a grocery store and you could cook :3


That would essentially turn it into harvest moon


----------



## dusttball

crazyredd45 said:


> That would essentially turn it into harvest moon


 

BUT it would be optional, entirely eliminating the Harvest Moon-esque feeling. Same thing with planting more crops, it's optional in Animal Crossing because you don't need energy from food, and you have other forms of income available. It would give those who want it more things to do, though. That's what I want. More to do, that I don't necessarily have to do, to make progress in the game. OPTIONS!!


----------



## Envy

dusttball said:


> The GameCube version was not portable, and it obviously didn't have a city. So, I don't think the city is directed related to the console, just an evolution of the game. Personally, I think it will return. BUT I also hope Nintendo will play it up a little more. Make me want to go there all the time.
> 
> My only real reasoning for a return is that with shoes, pants, skirts, dresses, and so much more content in general, there has to be someone who can sell it. Able Sister's would be HUGE otherwise. Either that, or it would take you a month to find a pair of pants to match a shirt you like in their current store. Maybe we'll see the first Able Sister's upgrade?  Yea. Wrap your mind around that.


 
You're forgetting that the city is not required to have another possible building.

The city was an obvious last moment gimmick to make City Folk look like it was something different from Wild World. It's just so obvious. Hopefully, Nintendo has an brain in their head and realize that the city is just not a good thing at all. It's very possible to add the couple of characters/buildings that were in the city (that mattered and/or weren't characters borrowed from the visitor's list) to the village in some fashion.

I can't see the city returning. If it does, Nintendo has lost me with this series. They have no idea what they're doing anymore.


----------



## dusttball

Envy said:


> You're forgetting that the city is not required to have another possible building.
> 
> The city was an obvious last moment gimmick to make City Folk look like it was something different from Wild World. It's just so obvious. Hopefully, Nintendo has an brain in their head and realize that the city is just not a good thing at all. It's very possible to add the couple of characters/buildings that were in the city (that mattered and/or weren't characters borrowed from the visitor's list) to the village in some fashion.
> 
> I can't see the city returning. If it does, Nintendo has lost me with this series. They have no idea what they're doing anymore.


 
I hope it does return.  If not, the little village you have will lose it's country feel. It will become urbanized. But, if those buildings don't go somewhere, the expensive furniture and clothing of Gracie Grace won't be available, because it certainly won't be sold alongside of Tom Nook's inexpensive wares.  

I could see the city upgrading itself. Especially Gracie Grace's store to become more of a two level store like Nook's with it's furniture on one floor and a clothing department on the second floor. 

It would be interesting to see Gracie Grace in the village/town. Maybe as mayor you can allow people to move stores into town. Doubt it, though.


----------



## Ms. Foreigner

crazyredd45 said:


> That would essentially turn it into harvest moon


 
Now if they had the option to get married, then that would be like harvest moon xD

But, it'd be cool if they added an amusment park and also if you could ride a bike 8D


----------



## Envy

dusttball said:


> I hope it does return.  If not, the little village you have will lose it's country feel. It will become urbanized.


 
I said "in some fashion". Besides another building or two would not hurt that feeling at all.

The city has no place in this series. They could barely scrape up anything new to actually put in the city, instead they filled it up with existing visitors and took away any replay value that waiting for them might have brought. As I said earlier, it's an obvious gimmick. I think there's a very high chance of it being removed for this game, and I say good riddance.


----------



## Internetakias

Envy said:


> I said "in some fashion". Besides another building or two would not hurt that feeling at all.
> 
> The city has no place in this series. They could barely scrape up anything new to actually put in the city, instead they filled it up with existing visitors and took away any replay value that waiting for them might have brought. As I said earlier, it's an obvious gimmick. I think there's a very high chance of it being removed for this game, and I say good riddance.


What about HRA and Gracie's Grace?


----------



## Envy

Internetakias said:


> What about HRA and Gracie's Grace?


 
HRA doesn't need its own building, it was fine the way it was in the first two versions.

Gracie's is a bit different, but I don't think it justifies bringing back the city in any way.


----------



## dusttball

Internetakias said:


> What about HRA and Gracie's Grace?



I agree with you. It was neat being able to walk into the HRA and look into someone's house for ideas or something. It was new. I like change. I also really like Gracie Grace's because I strive to be able to afford each entire set of furniture on CF. It provided me with a new goal, which in turn provided me with 'replay value'. 

The Auction House was another great addition, although since my Wii doesn't connect to my internet, I wasn't able to use it very much.


----------



## Dizzzy

I hope they bring back the train station. I found that it fit more with the overall theme of a small town. Also, I hope that they include some of the stores and features found in the city into the actual town. An island would be fun  Especially if you could have a cottage/second home to "get away from it all" lol


----------



## Envy

dusttball said:


> I agree with you. It was neat being able to walk into the HRA and look into someone's house for ideas or something. It was new. I like change.



Later in your post you said your Wii doesn't connect to the internet. I don't recall this feature working properly without Wi-Fi.



> I also really like Gracie Grace's because I strive to be able to afford each entire set of furniture on CF. It provided me with a new goal, which in turn provided me with 'replay value'.


I'm sure they could still find a way to add it on. Do you _really_ think that the village is too full of buildings as it is? It could always be an extension to Nook's or the Abel Sister's. We don't need to bring back the city for this.



> The Auction House was another great addition, although since my Wii doesn't connect to my internet, I wasn't able to use it very much.


Trust me, it wasn't ever that great. Nobody on my friend's list ever used it. It would have worked much better if it had made use of non-friend's items. There was no need for it to be restricted to friends. But that's just part of Nintendo's strange logic when creating this game, I suppose. Nothing was without flaws.


----------



## dusttball

Dizzzy said:


> I hope they bring back the train station. I found that it fit more with the overall theme of a small town. Also, I hope that they include some of the stores and features found in the city into the actual town. An island would be fun  Especially if you could have a cottage/second home to "get away from it all" lol


 
I agree with you completely! But if they move the features from the city into the town, the town better be a whole heck of a lot bigger! haha I don't want my town tooo crowded, but I also don't want to smush Gracie Grace, the HRA, or the Auction House into the Able Sister's or Nook's.

AND you could swim to your little island house!! 


> Later in your post you said your Wii doesn't connect to the internet. I don't recall this feature working properly without Wi-Fi.



It worked at one point, then I got a new router that broadcasts over channel 6, which isn't compatible to the Wii's frequency which uses channels 1 and 11.


----------



## crazyredd45

dusttball said:


> Envy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Later in your post you said your Wii doesn't connect to the internet. I don't recall this feature working properly without Wi-Fi.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. It was neat being able to walk into the HRA and look into someone's house for ideas or something.
Click to expand...

 This feature of the HRA does work without wifi as it just shows someone in your town's house instead of one over wifi.


----------



## dusttball

crazyredd45 said:


> This feature of the HRA does work without wifi as it just shows someone in your town's house instead of one over wifi.


 
The boring part of that is, once you upgrade your house, and start getting your furniture collection filled out, the other characters (neighbors) stand no chance. I would like to see my neighbors upgrading their houses and buying expensive furniture and at least giving me a run for my money in the house department. When I first come into town, I don't want it to look like they've all just been waiting for me like I'm the last air bender. I want to see some bigger houses, some smaller, a few bustling neighbors working on their bug collection.

I want the power to shift my Animal Crossing town from a sleepy village into a bustling metropolis. And the beauty of it? YOU DON'T HAVE TO IF YOU DON'T WANT TO! You could still have access to everything somehow, but if you build up your city, I think it'd be cool to have some new life sprout up.


----------



## Mr. Toom nook

*Hello, my name is Mike "Mr. Toom Nook" and I'm here because I found the forum in a trailer for the new Animal Crossing n3ds. This may seem unreal but I think we should keep pets in Animal Crossing as dogs or cats that other people had only lived in the animals that we could work on things like agriculture or something like that ... that's all, thank *_you_.


----------



## MikeyBreeze

in regards to the house in the background of this image, look at it's mailbox..
does this mean it's how the player's house may look?

What do you guys think?


----------



## dusttball

MikeyBreeze said:


> in regards to the house in the background of this image, look at it's mailbox..
> does this mean it's how the player's house may look?
> 
> What do you guys think?



Most rumors say that the house shown in the photo is the player's home. Another screen shot shows that there are, in fact, the rooms off the side of a main room like Animal Crossing: Wild World.


----------



## AllyMind5Star

Whistling from K.K. Slider that's actually in tune and not sharped. It drove me crazy in Wild Wold...


----------



## Solar

What i'd like to see is having neighbors being able to upgrade there house just at a random time like us, it'd be cool to see what they could do with a full size house! I'd also really like to see a tropical island where there would be special events like a luau or something like that.


----------



## Siegfried

I think there should be a couple different islands with things like forests and stuff with rare bugs and a second house


----------



## rRaDiiCaLl

I think the city should be gone

Streetpass functionality

Island of some sort

Scuba diving

Swimming underwater to find trasure ( Bells, Furniture, Clothes, etc)

New Animals


----------



## QuickKidQuips

I'm just really hoping for new furniture. They should keep the old furniture but it's really getting old. And in City folk, the Gracie furniture is way too expensive. When they make new furniture, it should be sold in Nook's store.


----------



## SJtheduck

ToontownLeroy said:


> my idea is i think they should have laser eye treatment while frillard plays as a doctor
> i also think that able sisters should have 3 expansions while the first one has kicks, the 2nd one has a pants/skirt changer, and the third one should have graciegrace on the 2nd floor!
> 
> Post your ideas here!



I heard in ac ww that tom nook wanted to combine with the able sisters to make a shoe store but it never happened...until ac:3DS?


----------



## SJtheduck

Prof Gallows said:


> Custom towns/Town editor. Afterall, you will end up being the mayor in AC3DS, so why not be able to shape it how you want?
> 
> Placeable paths, which could also work in a town editor, since the path ideas were good in CF, but it was so tedious to make them and eventually you would end up wanting them gone.
> 
> More things for the town as well, like the lighthouse/fountain/windmill etc, and placeable bridges.
> anything else I can't really think of right now, but a tools bag like it's been mentioned before would be perfect, a fenced garden space outside the house, and more fruit would be nice too.



MAYBE A BANANA


----------



## SJtheduck

[Nook] said:


> They could make the city bigger, have more uses, and make it Wi-Fi enabled if you have Wi-Fi.
> 
> You could meet other AC players there, and your friends could go there with you.
> There could be servers (with passwords), so you and your friends can play there.



Street Pass!!


----------



## Tigergirl511

Well amimal crossing is made to be a town with animals right? Well ive been feeling left out because im human. Wouldent it be cool if YOU could play as an animal too? I wanna be a tiger :3


----------



## Tigergirl511

*This is a idea i REALLY want*

Well amimal crossing is made to be a town with animals right? Well ive been feeling left out because im human. Wouldent it be cool if YOU could play as an animal too? I wanna be a tiger :3


----------



## Tigergirl511

*I wanna be a tiger*

Well you know how everyone is a animal? Why caint we be an animal too? Ive always wanted that in the game. In the beganing when they ask question like "whats you name" and stuff? Well they should ask "are you an animal or a human?" and if you press animal a catagory pop up with a list of animals and witch ever one you pic you can be. You know clubpenguin? They are animals and they have hair and clothes so why caint animal crossing?


----------



## SJtheduck

Tigergirl511 said:


> Well you know how everyone is a animal? Why caint we be an animal too? Ive always wanted that in the game. In the beganing when they ask question like "whats you name" and stuff? Well they should ask "are you an animal or a human?" and if you press animal a catagory pop up with a list of animals and witch ever one you pic you can be. You know clubpenguin? They are animals and they have hair and clothes so why caint animal crossing?



that would be a completly different game, you wouldnt feel unique, just another neighbor


----------



## SJtheduck

IF we could, Id be an eagle (because of Apollo, hes awesome and the only friend i have a picture of)


----------



## Rukiian

Hmmm, I think they should add a few more collectibles to the game; bugs, fish, fossils, furniture, etc. like a lot of people have suggested; to get something new and fresh in the game.
Maybe some new events they didn't have in previous games could be put in; I'm trying to remember but I don't remember them having a Valentines day or Easter (I understand though if they didn't include Easter, since it's a religious holiday...).
I personally think it would be cool if your neighbors could move in with you for a while, or possibly; I know this is going to sound terrible but it's life, have to move in because their house needs renovation or fixing from an event that might have occurred.
Also, I liked the city in City Folk; even though I didn't visit often, but maybe to fit the more quite not-so-modern air to the town you could instead go to a farmer's market? Maybe they could sell different types of fruit; and on Sundays Turnips. Eh I don't know, just my thoughts... xD


----------



## Fillfall

There was an Easter event in city folk. A bunny hid some eggs that either included candy or bunny foil. Each bunny foil gave you a random Easter furniture.

I hope that they bring back the events from gamecube.


----------



## Rukiian

Fillfall said:


> There was an Easter event in city folk. A bunny hid some eggs that either included candy or bunny foil. Each bunny foil gave you a random Easter furniture.
> 
> I hope that they bring back the events from gamecube.


 
Ah guess I missed that then.
(My City Folk game went MIA a while ago when I let my mom borrow my system.)

I hope so too, those were always fun. c:


----------



## Tigergirl511

Well you know how EVERYONE is an animal exept us? I feel left out  and ive always wanted to play a role of an animal so Why caint WE be the animals? I wanna be a tiger  ya knw how in the beganing they ask questins like "r u a boy or girl?" well they should ask r u a animal or human?" and if u press yes a screen of diffrent animals will pop up and you can chouse which one, and the animals can have skirts and new hair too like you know clubpenguin? Well the penguins have hair and clothes so why caint it be like that?


----------



## Tigergirl511

Lol woops i posted that already ^_^* im emarrised now


----------



## Jake

Nook not having hours... That really annoyed me that every shop had different hours. I liked the WW hours, each upgrade staying the same.


----------



## Internetakias

Option to end a wi-fi session without saving.
A notification that notifies you when someone cuts down your trees, runs over flowers, runs, etc.
More personalities.
The balls from AC:GC.
The jobs from AC:GC.
Aerobics day from AC:GC.
Able Sister's expansions.
Travelling to other islands.
Scuba diving.
More dialog for neighbors.
New events.
The ability to create new events.
The removal of the city.


----------



## jameesy

hm.. maybe a island, and light house? :O


----------



## Equestrian

I think that you can use the bus or have your own car(parked in a small area by the bus station, which should be a train ) that you can drive to the city with and drive around the city(since they should add more stuff like an arcade  etc.


----------



## Jake

Since sheep can wear scarfs. It would be nice it humans could, too.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

The scarf is a pretty awesome idea. I like the car idea, too. It would be cool to design the swimsuits you wear to go swimming, and have the ability to design wallpapers and carpets that aren't just repeated tiles of the same design. 

Hopefully they put pants on all the male characters who looked like they were wearing dresses.


----------



## SodaDog

My thread has gotten almost 15 Pages?! wow!

My ideas: if your 3DS battery is low on Wi-fi, your head will have a red battery icon


----------



## Geir

Would be awesome if you could take screenshots just like City Folk! Also, I want new Able Sisters music and PRO Patterns.


----------



## Jake

I want something that is an accessory/shirt, that acts as a mosquito repellent, as in when you wear it, Mosquito's wont go near you. It annoys me when you're fishing and a mosquito gets you and you miss your fishy <>< 



Doubt it will happen though. Nor do I care if they put it in.


----------



## SodaDog

Bidoof said:


> I want something that is an accessory/shirt, that acts as a mosquito repellent, as in when you wear it, Mosquito's wont go near you. It annoys me when you're fishing and a mosquito gets you and you miss your fishy <><
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it will happen though. Nor do I care if they put it in.


 
Yeah, that bugged me, but it has no effect on you. Another idea is we could make our own hats, gloves, and even shoes and socks!


----------



## Jake

Scorpions and Tarantula on WiFi.

It would be so fun hunting for them


----------



## ExoticSilver77

I love the Animal Crossing games, and I'm glad they made a lot of changes in this new game, but I'm afraid the one thing I would to have in this new game is different villagers. I'm tired of seeing the same poorly designed people roaming my town for two games some even 3 games straight. I hope they have new villagers in this game.


----------



## Thunder

Bidoof said:


> Scorpions and Tarantula on WiFi.
> 
> It would be so fun hunting for them


 
That, and bees. Imagine four people being chased by 'dem bees.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

All the things I want are as follows:
1. Better AI
2.Being able to thank our villagers, or atleast comfort them when they are distressed.
3.More animal species of villagers
4. Being able to put your designs on your house
5. More clothes, furniture, hairstyles, etc.
6. Being able to dig up treasure
7. No more cursed city!
8. Have a journal for streetpass
9. Bring the summer campers back
10. Being able to put our own music in the stereo
11. Have carnivorous flowers
12. Have bug spray
13. Contacts for eye color/eye shape
14. Bigger space
15.Have spotpass DLC content
16. Spinklers for flowers
17. weed-be-gone sprays
18. Perfume/cologne 
19.More personalities
20. BRING BACK ORANGE AND PURPLE HAIR COLORS!


----------



## .IE.

They better not take out fishing! *rage*


----------



## lucy

Being able to put more than one fish in the same aquarium. I would like to make a room with aquariums on the walls, I think that would be cool. And maybe choose the size the aquarium will be; I think it's upsetting to see a big fish like a coelacanth inside an aquarium that it's the same size as itself. The poor thing can't even move... I know it's just a game, but still

There's some things I want to come back, like the train station, the island, journals (I miss the calendar), the games (excitebike, donkey kong, balloon fight etc) and the sports fair. If the sports fair do come back, I hope we can participate on more activities, not just the aerobics. I used to run around the wishing well pretending I was in the race too...
I don't like the gate, and I loved the police station. I also liked the balls you could kick around, and sometimes the neighbors ran and kicked the ball too... One thing I noticed is that in CF the neighbors don't run anymore, like they used to in the GC version. And of course, I miss the summer campers and the igloos.

I liked the wishing well better than the town hall. I kind of miss seeing the mayor walking around, now he just sleeps 24/7... I also liked the dump, the recycling bin is lame...
I think it would be cool if the cafe had its own building, with glass windows and stuff. 

One thing I don't really enjoy is having to water my flowers everyday. I mean, I think the watering can idea is fun, but I don't like feeling like I have to play the game everyday just to water my flowers if I want to keep my town nice. I think it should be like an option or something...

Choosing where your house is would also be pretty cool. Sometimes I'm walking around my town and I see a spot where I think "I wish my house was right here". Would be cool if we could do that without hacking.

I also think the game needs more things to do besides fishing, bug catching, fossil hunting etc. More activities. More events.

I want the villagers to say lots of different things; I always talk to the animals when I walk pass them (ok not always), and I get kinda frustrated as how they keep saying the same things, the same conversations..

Alsooo, of course, more closet space, more types of flowers and hybrids, more pocket space (also maybe a tool bag like someone mentioned here before), new sets of furniture, new villagers and new hairstyles would be sweet. More fruits too, I think there are more fruits that grows on trees that aren't in the game, aren't there? haha


I'm sorry if you don't understand something I said, my english is not so good. And my post came out a lot bigger than I expected


----------



## Brad

.IE. said:


> They better not take out fishing! *rage*


 
Why would they do that? *Just sayin'...*


----------



## .IE.

lucy said:


> Being able to put more than one fish in the same aquarium. I would like to make a room with aquariums on the walls, I think that would be cool. And maybe choose the size the aquarium will be; I think it's upsetting to see a big fish like a coelacanth inside an aquarium that it's the same size as itself. The poor thing can't even move... I know it's just a game, but still
> 
> There's some things I want to come back, like the train station, the island, journals (I miss the calendar), the games (excitebike, donkey kong, balloon fight etc) and the sports fair. If the sports fair do come back, I hope we can participate on more activities, not just the aerobics. I used to run around the wishing well pretending I was in the race too...
> I don't like the gate, and I loved the police station. I also liked the balls you could kick around, and sometimes the neighbors ran and kicked the ball too... One thing I noticed is that in CF the neighbors don't run anymore, like they used to in the GC version. And of course, I miss the summer campers and the igloos.
> 
> I liked the wishing well better than the town hall. I kind of miss seeing the mayor walking around, now he just sleeps 24/7... I also liked the dump, the recycling bin is lame...
> I think it would be cool if the cafe had its own building, with glass windows and stuff.
> 
> One thing I don't really enjoy is having to water my flowers everyday. I mean, I think the watering can idea is fun, but I don't like feeling like I have to play the game everyday just to water my flowers if I want to keep my town nice. I think it should be like an option or something...
> 
> Choosing where your house is would also be pretty cool. Sometimes I'm walking around my town and I see a spot where I think "I wish my house was right here". Would be cool if we could do that without hacking.
> 
> I also think the game needs more things to do besides fishing, bug catching, fossil hunting etc. More activities. More events.
> 
> I want the villagers to say lots of different things; I always talk to the animals when I walk pass them (ok not always), and I get kinda frustrated as how they keep saying the same things, the same conversations..
> 
> Alsooo, of course, more closet space, more types of flowers and hybrids, more pocket space (also maybe a tool bag like someone mentioned here before), new sets of furniture, new villagers and new hairstyles would be sweet. More fruits too, I think there are more fruits that grows on trees that aren't in the game, aren't there? haha
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you don't understand something I said, my english is not so good. And my post came out a lot bigger than I expected


 
Love some of your ideas.


----------



## .IE.

Brad said:


> Why would they do that? *Just sayin'...*


 
I'm hoping not...or I'll die inside if they leave it out.


----------



## 1293HST

Your neighbors should react to what you say.  It kinda gets old when you tell them to die and they send you back a mail saying thank you and that you are wonderful. They should know you just sent them a death threat.


----------



## 1293HST

Another thing your neighbors should upgrade their own houses instead of them remaining a tiny one room house. And you should be able to have unlimited rooms in your house.


----------



## Kip

*IKRRR!? I AGREE 101%*


----------



## Tapa

1293HST said:


> Another thing your neighbors should upgrade their own houses instead of them remaining a tiny one room house. And you should be able to have unlimited rooms in your house.


I agree with neighbors being able to upgrade their own house the longer they stay in your town and stuff. Having unlimited rooms, as awesome as that sounds, I disagree with. How would that even work? We'd be indebt to Nook or whoever sells houses to you forever and ever and ever.

I want more hairstyles and face options... like a lot more than what there are in ACCF. Maybe being able to have more neighbors in your town too, I say maybe because I don't even know the limit in City Folk. xD


----------



## 1293HST

An idea is you can't get a loan you have to pay for new rooms with your own bells and you can decide when you get a new room  or if you don't want another. And maybe have about 5 rooms max on each floor and each are about the size as your large room in WW


----------



## Tapa

1293HST said:


> No you can't get a loan you have to pay for new rooms with your own bells


Still, good luck with that house that covers up half your town, just kidding. I know what you mean though.


----------



## lucy

----


----------



## Sam

lucy said:


> View attachment 563
> ----


 
Is that real or Photoshopped?!


----------



## Jake

Sam said:


> Is that real or Photoshopped?!


That's from City Folk... obv it's real


----------



## 3D MoneyTree

I have an idea they should really add(in my opinion).You should be able to make your own buildings and stuff and rent out other house.Maybe make houses building kinda minecraft  style.


----------



## CHR:)S

I wish that over WIFI you can actually LIVE at someone else's town without visiting. I thought you could do that when I played wild world but was left disappointed


----------



## Static

OMG. Me and my friend made a WHOLE list of what they should put in it. (There's A LOT) but i'll only put 1 or 2.

1. We can find gems (in specific time of the year so it's rare) and you can put it in the Museum.
2. If you're outside on a Winter night with normal clothes (no jackets or mittens etc), you'll start shivering.
3. There would be a Winter Festival like in AC the movie.
4. You can put furniture outside, like a garden gnome, flomingo, sprinkler, etc.
5. We can look for rare shells underwater. (we can swim)
6. Leaves can fall during Autumn.

And many more.


----------



## Plumbing007

Awesome nice post.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JVNguyen

I certainly think they should put in a lot more fish and insects.  and what's going to happen to the sky? I hope the game play is actually on the top screen too, lol


----------



## Kip

JVNguyen said:


> I certainly think they should put in a lot more fish and insects.  and what's going to happen to the sky? I hope the game play is actually on the top screen too, lol


 it is  and the sky is just like in CF/LGTTC. You can look up into the sky but im not sure what you press to do it


----------



## Kaiaa

Static said:


> OMG. Me and my friend made a WHOLE list of what they should put in it. (There's A LOT) but i'll only put 1 or 2.
> 
> 1. We can find gems (in specific time of the year so it's rare) and you can put it in the Museum.
> 2. If you're outside on a Winter night with normal clothes (no jackets or mittens etc), you'll start shivering.
> 3. There would be a Winter Festival like in AC the movie.
> 4. You can put furniture outside, like a garden gnome, flomingo, sprinkler, etc.
> 5. We can look for rare shells underwater. (we can swim)
> 6. Leaves can fall during Autumn.
> 
> And many more.



Love your ideas, post them all lol

They should have a way to take pictures of your game with the 3DS and it gets saved on your SD card


----------



## Kip

Kaiaa said:


> They should have a way to take pictures of your game with the 3DS and it gets saved on your SD card



Well... it was like that on City Folk/Lets Go To the City so i don't see why they'd remove it.


----------



## Kaiaa

Kip said:


> Well... it was like that on City Folk/Lets Go To the City so i don't see why they'd remove it.



Never played CF/LGTTC, so it seems new to me.


----------



## Kip

Kaiaa said:


> Never played CF/LGTTC, so it seems new to me.


There were a lot of things added/re-added in CF/LGTTC though it may not seem like it. AC3DS Will have biggest improvement in the series though!!


----------



## Static

Kaiaa said:


> Love your ideas, post them all lol
> 
> They should have a way to take pictures of your game with the 3DS and it gets saved on your SD card



I hope so! ^_^ There were so much stuff i wanted to take pictures of in WW but most cameras come out blury when taking pictures of something on your tv/electronis and they don't have the feature they had in the Wii version. D:


----------



## annamalcrossing

Hmm...Ability to have a pet?
Rover returns?
Driving around in a nissan micra (my little joke)


----------



## MasterC

annamalcrossing said:


> Hmm...Ability to have a pet?
> Rover returns?
> Driving around in a nissan micra (my little joke)


If there were pets,then that means all the villagers would hate you for inprisoning an animal like them.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MasterC said:


> If there were pets,then that means all the villagers would hate you for inprisoning an animal like them.


Yeah, the closest thing you'll ever get to pets in AC are fish, bugs, and gyroids.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'd say the return of gyroids at the front of your house. I know that will never happen, pero no me gusta las camas.


----------



## toshiwoshi

MasterC said:


> If there were pets,then that means all the villagers would hate you for inprisoning an animal like them.




they had hamsters in GC and a doghouse with a growling dog in WW etc. so... they sort of did have pets


----------



## jebug29

Actually, I'm pretty sure that they did have an island, according to their new map.

I was also thinking of a plane a long time ago, like to combine up all the games. They solved it differently though.

An arcade would have been AWESOME, but NES games are better.

How about Super Nintendo games?


----------



## Prof Gallows

jebug29 said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure that they did have an island, according to their new map.



If that is true, it would give a pretty interesting reason for the swimming function. Instead of having to ride on a boat, and go through one of Kapp'n's amazing sea shanties.
[size=-100]Hey now, me boys
With yer trinkets and toys
Yar, I know Nintendo
Gives me yer joys

But I ask this of ye:
Can games sing like me
Mario can't croon, bro
Don't you agree?[/size]

Also, this has been asked for almost every installment, being able to choose your skin color. They should add that.


----------



## MasterC

toshiwoshi said:


> they had hamsters in GC and a doghouse with a growling dog in WW etc. so... they sort of did have pets


Yeah they are kind of but they are just furniture and you really can't interact with them much(playing,walking,feeding,ect.) except by pressing A to make the dog eyes appear and growl.


----------



## toshiwoshi

MasterC said:


> Yeah they are kind of but they are just furniture and you really can't interact with them much(playing,walking,feeding,ect.) except by pressing A to make the dog eyes appear and growl.



yeah, i guess your right. Most likely they wouldn't make pets like that.


----------



## jebug29

I loved Kappn's tunes! I wish we had more of them XD.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

Prof Gallows said:


> Also, this has been asked for almost every installment, being able to choose your skin color. They should add that.


 
I agree. Although I'm happy with having a tan, I'd like to be able to keep it, or just simply change it at the start of the game.


----------



## Bacon Boy

We already have Rover asking you for your name, your gender, and your birthday, why not your ethnicity? XD


----------



## Tide of Wonders

Bacon Boy said:


> We already have Rover asking you for your name, your gender, and your birthday, why not your ethnicity? XD



Agreed.


----------



## toshiwoshi

Bacon Boy said:


> We already have Rover asking you for your name, your gender, and your birthday, why not your ethnicity? XD



would you just go with the ethnicity that goes with what skin tone you have? I'm mixed with a whole bunch of stuff but i have a whiter skin color with a slight tan. And there would be so many xD


----------



## Prof Gallows

The skin color should just be a selectable thing without having any questions asked to you.
You make your new town, it goes through the starting stuff, etc etc. Asks your name, and it should have at that point what skin color you would want. Without bringing it up at all in the dialog.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Prof Gallows said:


> The skin color should just be a selectable thing without having any questions asked to you.
> You make your new town, it goes through the starting stuff, etc etc. Asks your name, and it should have at that point what skin color you would want. Without bringing it up at all in the dialog.


 
Agreed!
It should just havd a skintone selection.
I'm multi-ethnic but I'm pale white like a ghost!
I don't like any part of my character prefectly matching the real me.
Oh they should make the character completely customizable! Hair length, eye shape, etc!
Also with town tunes for the chiming of bells to say the new hour, they should have it so you can make real sounding tunes!


----------



## Nicole.

That would be cool if it did though!


----------



## ATWA

That's kind of weird though, as your name and birthday aren't usually known when seeing someone for the first time. Can be the same with gender, in some rare cases.

Skin tone is obvious when talking to someone. If I were having a conversation with you, I could easily tell you what color your skin was. So asking what your skin color is would take away from that casual conversation feel that you get when starting, and make it actually feel like you're creating a character (which yes, you are doing, but you know what I mean)

Plus asking what your ethnicity was could bring problems if they didn't put an option for a specific ethnicity. It's not like a standardized assessment where you can mark "other" or "prefer not to answer".

I think that if you want a darker complexion, you should just go out and get a tan like it's been for the past 3 games.

I kind of agree with Prof Gallows- if the option is going to be there, it shouldn't be apart of the conversation.


----------



## Kaiaa

Definitely shouldn't be apart of the conversation. If they DO put it in, which I almost highly doubt they will, they should do it when your character is finished and you get to see your character. You would then pick the skin tone you want, (nothing to do with ethnicity) either with a slider (left for lighter right for darker) or with already chosen colors like with your Mii character. But I agree, if you want a darker complexion, you would just give your character a tan.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I don't want ethnically specific skintones.
I meant like if your making a character for games how some games have odd skintones or light to dark to odd colors/patterned skintones.

Anyway, I'd prefer more hair styles and eye shapes to skintones.
I want to be able to make my character completely out there!
I would also prefer more furnature options.
I saw in the preview a sofa with heart pillows that matched the heart shirt the character was wearing, stuff like that excites me!


----------



## Jake

Yeah, I'm not with the skin tones either.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> Yeah, I'm not with the skin tones either.


 
It's not that I don't like the skintone idea.
I just don't think it's relavent to/needed for Animal Crossing.
I'd just rather have the hair and eye options than the skintone option.


----------



## acrules11

The island would be cool (especially if you don't need another system to get into it) and expansions for Mable and Sable's shop would be good. Oh, and NES games  (I can't believe they took them out). Also, seasonal changes! I know the mushroom-picking, snow and grass changes count as seasonal changes, but I'm thinking of flowers. They could have different flowers growing in different seasons. Of course, since I live in Australia, all the seasons are muddled up and it makes me annoyed. Hopefully, they fix that. A few other stores and real food would be nice, too. As long as Nintendo makes as many changes as possible (good changes), I'm fine with waiting until mid 2012...


----------



## acrules11

Oh, right. I hate how you can't have black hair...  

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Prof Gallows

There needs to be more reptile neighbors.
Alligators are great and everything, but I'd like to see some frilled lizards, like Frillard in the city, and turtles.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Prof Gallows said:


> There needs to be more reptile neighbors.
> Alligators are great and everything, but I'd like to see some frilled lizards, like Frillard in the city, and turtles.



Now I can agree with new neighbors.
Crocs and Aligators look about the same.
Adding in neighbors like Frilled Lizards, Turtles, Geckos, Etc would be nice.
I know you've seen the former mayor, frillard, k'napp, kapp'n, redd, and tom nook.
How about some neighbours from other speices of basic types?


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> It's not that I don't like the skintone idea.
> I just don't think it's relavent to/needed for Animal Crossing.
> I'd just rather have the hair and eye options than the skintone option.



Yup, agree with this


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tide of Dreams said:


> Agreed.


I was being sarcastic, thus the "XD" face.


----------



## Jake

- I wouldn't mind there being more bugs and fish, though I'm pretty sure that's gonna happen anyway

- Maybe some more flower species, I mean, in City Folk, the introduction of carnations were nice, but even still, those could only be obtained on Fathers/Mothers Day, and they only had 3 colors. I think maybe one or two new species would be nice

- Many new furniture series, I mean many more. I know they're going to put in a few, but I'd love for there to be many more

Idk there's more, all I can think of right now


----------



## acrules11

They should get more hairstyles and shoes. I'm tired of having to pick from a limited amount of hairstyles and shoes...


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> -
> - Maybe some more flower species, I mean, in City Folk, the introduction of carnations were nice, but even still, those could only be obtained on Fathers/Mothers Day, and they only had 3 colors. I think maybe one or two new species would be nice
> Idk there's more, all I can think of right now



I hope they add sunflowers. Oh and also they really need to add bananas!



acrules11 said:


> They should get more hairstyles and shoes. I'm tired of having to pick from a limited amount of hairstyles and shoes...



They say that there will be more hairstyles, shirts, shoes & accessories!.


----------



## acrules11

@Kip

Really? I check to see if there is anything new about AC 3ds every week and I don't recall anyone saying anything about new hairstyles or shoes.


----------



## Prof Gallows

acrules11 said:


> @Kip
> 
> Really? I check to see if there is anything new about AC 3ds every week and I don't recall anyone saying anything about new hairstyles or shoes.



It's implied there will be new hairstyles and various other things in the conference video.

Also, I'd like to see something used with the swimming, like races or diving for things in a certain amount of time.


----------



## Jake

acrules11 said:


> @Kip
> 
> Really? I check to see if there is anything new about AC 3ds every week and I don't recall anyone saying anything about new hairstyles or shoes.



Yeah, it hasn't actually been confirmed, but I'm pretty sure this is gonna happen


----------



## SamXX

ToontownLeroy said:


> my idea is i think they should have laser eye treatment while frillard plays as a doctor


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> - I wouldn't mind there being more bugs and fish
> - Maybe some more flower species
> - Many new furniture series



I have to agree with most of this.
It all seems like good ideas!

What about some new tree types?
They need some like birch, oak, maple, etc.
They have a cherry, apple, + peach tree plus coconut palms + cedar/pine trees.
What about banana trees, or cocoa-bean trees?


----------



## acrules11

I don't really want more bugs and fish. It's hard enough to get a golden fishing rod/net now.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

acrules11 said:


> I don't really want more bugs and fish. It's hard enough to get a golden fishing rod/net now.



If they add more bugs/fish than they should add a new rod'net upgrade too.
Platinum/Rainbow Rod + Net! LOL!
That would be funny to see.


----------



## acrules11

Platinum/ rainbow rods and nets actually sounds pretty cool if you think about it.


----------



## 22spike20

QuickKidQuips said:


> You should be able to write to your mom in the game. Just a thought. I always felt bad that I got money and fruit from my mom but I never even got to say thankyou... I think the new hairstyles would be great too. I'm getting rather tired of the same ones. And NES Games were really fun as well!


i feel the same way also maybe on certain Holidays your mom can visit and have like a party  just a thought


----------



## Jake

Ahh yes writing to your mom would be nice. I never felt bad that she'd always send stuff and I'd never send back. But I do like the idea of being able to send her letters.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

I like being able to write to your mother as well. Maybe to your father, too.


----------



## Jake

I'd like a few more weather features added.
Windy weather - tree's often shake

I also think they need some more Nintendo items,


----------



## 22spike20

Bidoof said:


> I'd like a few more weather features added.
> Windy weather - tree's often shake
> 
> I also think they need some more Nintendo items,


that really a good idea also maybe they should add a thing that tells you the weather forcast


----------



## Kip

22spike20 said:


> that really a good idea also maybe they should add a thing that tells you the weather forcast


On AC: CF/LGTTC There is a weather channel that tells the forecast for the next day


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> On AC: CF/LGTTC There is a weather channel that tells the forecast for the next day



yeah, but lets me honest here. That weather channel was ****


----------



## 22spike20

Kip said:


> On AC: CF/LGTTC There is a weather channel that tells the forecast for the next day


but didn't you have to have a tv


----------



## Kip

22spike20 said:


> but didn't you have to have a tv


Yeah, but it was still something XD



Bidoof said:


> yeah, but lets me honest here. That weather channel was ****



Yeah it was very sad, but i'm glad they added it into the game!


----------



## acrules11

I personally didn't mind the weather in AC very much. I guess it is annoying that the seasons are mixed around if you're in Australia, though.


----------



## 22spike20

speaking of seasons i would like to decorate me house for Christmas Halloween


----------



## Jake

acrules11 said:


> I personally didn't mind the weather in AC very much. I guess it is annoying that the seasons are mixed around if you're in Australia, though.



Seasons are mixed around if you're in the bottom half of the world. The seasons mixed around never bothered me


----------



## Keenan

They should really have an area in your pockets only for tools, that way they don't take up extra space.


----------



## acrules11

@Bidoof 

I knew that the southern hemisphere's time is different from the northern hemisphere's time. By the way, a tool bag or something like that would be good.


----------



## Jake

I don't care about a tool bag. I  always made sure I had 10 letters on me, so I had an extra 10 spaces for items. I don't really see any need for a tool kit


----------



## acrules11

I never thought about using letters, except for Halloween. Anyways, it would be nice to see something different from the usual daily routine. I mean, there should be a few more options to make money. Of course, I'm not saying that AC needs a lot of gimmicks to make it seem fresh.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@KeenanACCF: I would like to see them make a toolbag too.

@Bidoof: Even if you carry 10 letters, you sometimes still run out of room.

@All: What about some new clothing options?

@acrules11: I wouldn't mind seeing new ways to make money either. For instance, making and selling you clothing designs to the villagers instead of them just being displayed in The Able Sister's Shop.


----------



## Jake

yeagh, but it's not that hard to sell stuff, 26 spaces (assuming you're carrying at item) is ample room


----------



## Drew

What I've always wanted in AC was to be able to open up a shop. Sure on certain days others come to your home and offer an amount of bells for your furniture or whatever you have on display, but it's not the same as opening a shop. Although I don't know how this would fit in with AC mechanics.


----------



## acrules11

@Drew

Although it's a good idea, it would probably not feel like AC anymore if you opened a shop. I personally think that AC should just be peaceful and laid-back. Plus, it'd be pretty hard to actually make the idea work.


----------



## Keenan

Drew said:


> What I've always wanted in AC was to be able to open up a shop. Sure on certain days others come to your home and offer an amount of bells for your furniture or whatever you have on display, but it's not the same as opening a shop. Although I don't know how this would fit in with AC mechanics.



Thats a really cool idea. I would love to open a store as well as be mayor!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I don't know about the shop idea.
I'd rather not be trying to open and close a shop in AC 
I think that idea would move the game into the HarvestMoon/RuneFactory realm of gaming.
Being the mayor will be hard enough for me.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I hope being the mayor doesn't effect your relationship with the neighbors. I'd thought about it and it would really bother me if the topic of you being mayor was brought up in dialog a lot.


----------



## m_mason

I think we need more space to carry items. You should be able to put multiple items in 1 spot. Like if you have 3 apples you can put them in 1 pocket instead of 3. Or if you have a bunch of the same kind of fish. Maybe have up to 5 of the same thing. And it would be cool if you could have a back pack or messenger bag of some sort. Let you carry an additional 10 or so items. Maybe nook could sell different styles of bags when the shop gets upgraded for the last time


----------



## m_mason

And you could see your character wear it. Like an extra accessory


----------



## Prof Gallows

Now I do like the accessory idea for backpacks and messenger bags, and for them to hold a TINY amount of items. But I don't like the multiple items in one slot idea, it would be helpful, but it would also make going back and forth unneeded. It always seemed like the point of having a small inventory was so you would have to walk back to your house, or to the store, to make room.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Again, Multiple items in ome slot would be another Idea that goes the way of harvestmoon/runefactory.
I do like the accessory idea of having a backpack or purse that holds extra items though.
Though according to the game preview page on wikipedia and the wii roundtable discussion, Nook will be a real estate not a shop owner this time!


----------



## m_mason

I know he's not the shop owner. I wasn't sure who to say. I just wanted to get my idea out there


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I do like the accessory part of your idea.
Though Mable + Sable are the accessory, headwear, and umbrella sellers in ACCF.
So they might be the ones to get the backpack/totebag/purse from.

Another idea for that would be to have it be a specail event item.


----------



## VillageDweller

What I think would be good is that the the Able Sisters shop would be slightly bigger (6 shirts/pant/shoes per day, with 4 hats/accessories and 2 umbrellas) and that the designs you see Sable making actually went on sale the next day. A DLC idea for their shop would be that when you wake up one day and Mable is at your door, telling you that they have exclusive patterns available for the week for free and would replace the normal free patterns they have, and would revert back to normal after the week passed.

I also kinda like the idea of having your own swimming pool and garden which each have loads of different designs, but they cost extra when you upgrade your house.

Oh and maybe Shampoodle could start up a massage service (which costs like 500 bells) and it protects you against bee stings for 1 or 2 days? But it might be a bit too RPG-ish.


----------



## Joey

VillageDweller said:


> What I think would be good is that the the Able Sisters shop would be slightly bigger (6 shirts/pant/shoes per day, with 4 hats/accessories and 2 umbrellas) and that the designs you see Sable making actually went on sale the next day. A DLC idea for their shop would be that when you wake up one day and Mable is at your door, telling you that they have exclusive patterns available for the week for free and would replace the normal free patterns they have, and would revert back to normal after the week passed.
> 
> I also kinda like the idea of having your own swimming pool and garden which each have loads of different designs, but they cost extra when you upgrade your house.
> 
> Oh and maybe Shampoodle could start up a massage service (which costs like 500 bells) and it protects you against bee stings for 1 or 2 days? But it might be a bit too RPG-ish.



Good idea but maybe ables should start off with not much stuff and then get more stuff when it upgrades


----------



## VillageDweller

Joey said:


> Good idea but maybe ables should start off with not much stuff and then get more stuff when it upgrades


 
That makes more sense when I think about it now.

Another thing, I think there should be a birthday set of furniture where if you go to every villager in your town they give you a piece of it. (If there aren't enough villagers your mother sends you a piece every day after until you have the whole set. Correct me if this is already implemented in any other games, I can't remember.)


----------



## MDofDarkheart

VillageDweller said:


> That makes more sense when I think about it now.
> 
> Another thing, I think there should be a birthday set of furniture where if you go to every villager in your town they give you a piece of it. (If there aren't enough villagers your mother sends you a piece every day after until you have the whole set. Correct me if this is already implemented in any other games, I can't remember.)


 
Birthday Furnature has never been done.
They had a birthday cake though.
Hmmmmmmm I like the upgrade idea for the Able Sister's shop and them having more stuff.
Though the patterns and them changing back would tick people off since you have to trade a paatern to get a new one.

I still think the idea of having an accessory that could hold extra items is nice.
Be even better if that item acted like you closet/dresser in your house with like multi-pockets/tabs.


----------



## VillageDweller

MDofDarkheart said:


> Birthday Furnature has never been done.
> They had a birthday cake though.
> Hmmmmmmm I like the upgrade idea for the Able Sister's shop and them having more stuff.
> Though the patterns and them changing back would tick people off since you have to trade a paatern to get a new one.
> 
> I still think the idea of having an accessory that could hold extra items is nice.
> Be even better if that item acted like you closet/dresser in your house with like multi-pockets/tabs.



Yeah I did think about that. Oh well, I still quite like the idea.

The idea about having like a toolbag/handbag thing would be very nice.
One thing I want to be changed (although it probably won't be) would be that each closet/wardrobe was separate. I hate having all of them carrying the same things, I never seem to have enough space. (I know it's 16 tabs of 20 but still )

YET ANOTHER IDEA: It's small but it would save a bit of time.  Say you went to *Jared's* town to prepare a bit before going to *Max's* town. If you went to your *Jared's* town and *Lucy* also went to *Jared's* town. After your preparation, one of you chose the option to go to *Max's* town. Then a bubble would pop up on all the other player's screens asking if they also wanted to go to his town. Then you could all go on the train at once instead of having to go back to your towns and going from there. If you click no, another bubble would pop up asking if you wanted to go home. (If you click no it'll go back to the other bubble) Another option is that you can all go up to the train and say which one of your friends' houses you wanted to go to (or home.) This could save time instead of each having to go back to your own towns. Sorry if I explained this badly.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

VillageDweller said:


> Yeah I did think about that.
> Sorry if I explained this badly.



1 problem with your train idea. You don't get on a train to go to another person's town.
You walk up to the gate the talk to Copper/Cooper to go to a friend's town. Also I don't like that the only options are going to the town the other person went to or going home.
What if you and a friend have a day together planned out? That would ruin your day together if you had to choose to leave or go to another person's town.

Your idea for the closet/dressers/drawers/etc is cool though.
I wish they would do that too.
Than you could put your specaility furniture away in your favorite dresser until you wanted to use it.

I like alot of the ideas you had/have.

*gets idea*
What about a specail Festival like Mardi Grias or Cinco De Mayo?
(sorry if my spelling sucks)


----------



## VillageDweller

MDofDarkheart said:


> 1 problem with your train idea. You don't get on a train to go to another person's town.
> You walk up to the gate the talk to Copper/Cooper to go to a friend's town. Also I don't like that the only options are going to the town the other person went to or going home.
> What if you and a friend have a day together planned out? That would ruin your day together if you had to choose to leave or go to another person's town.
> 
> Your idea for the closet/dressers/drawers/etc is cool though.
> I wish they would do that too.
> Than you could put your specaility furniture away in your favorite dresser until you wanted to use it.
> 
> I like alot of the ideas you had/have.
> 
> *gets idea*
> What about a specail Festival like Mardi Grias or Cinco De Mayo?
> (sorry if my spelling sucks)



Oops, I didn't know that. Well that sucks, do you just use the train to go to the city/mall?
Maybe add a third option asking you to go to a different town?

Those are good ideas. You actually have loads over this whole thread (I was bored and read the whole thing, there's actually really creative people here). Maybe a pancake contest (which can be done offline and with Wi-Fi, villagers take the place of friends) and you have to go to villagers to get jam, sugar and chocolate for you pancakes in your/your friend's town?

For Cinco de Mayo I'm not sure. I'd never heard of it before until now, but I'm not sure how they celebrate it well enough. Maybe K.K. could appear at the town hall for a special performance for the village, and gives you some special mexican-y song?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

VillageDweller said:


> Well that sucks, do you just use the train to go to the city/mall?
> Maybe add a third option asking you to go to a different town?
> Those are good ideas.
> For Cinco de Mayo I'm not sure. Maybe K.K. could appear at the town hall for a special performance for the village, and gives you some special mexican-y song?


 
I'm not sure how they have transport in AC3D but they might use a train, bus, or taxi.
Though according to the map art,
You might be able to walk to the city/shopping mall.

Cinco De Mayo means Fifth of May in spanish.
They throw a huge party in mexico for it.
It's like the mexican version of Independence Day.

Mardi Gracias is a big party too but it has more of a theme.
Beads, customs, even a parade!

I just like the idea of more Festivals!
More rare event items!
I'm glad you like my ideas.
*^_^* (blushing face)


----------



## VillageDweller

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm not sure how they have transport in AC3D but they might use a train, bus, or taxi.
> Though according to the map art,
> You might be able to walk to the city/shopping mall.
> 
> Cinco De Mayo means Fifth of May in spanish.
> They throw a huge party in mexico for it.
> It's like the mexican version of Independence Day.
> 
> Mardi Gracias is a big party too but it has more of a theme.
> Beads, customs, even a parade!
> 
> I just like the idea of more Festivals!
> More rare event items!
> I'm glad you like my ideas.
> *^_^* (blushing face)



Ohh.. I thought you meant Mardi Gras. 

More festivals would definitely add more replay value.
I was thinking change the whole event times, instead of at the weekend, it should be alternating days.
First week - Monday, Wednesday, Friday are event days
Second week - Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday are event days.
Then you only have to wait a day for a new event? Or maybe reduced a bit so it's like this :
First week - Monday, Thursday = Event days
Second - Tuesday, Friday = Event Days
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This option might be better so festivals can have days, which adds more events.

Oh and I'm pretty sure fishing IS IN THE GAME because of this trailer:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6jMM06l0ro
It shows fishing rods and a person fishing at the end. Should I go post this in the official info thread?


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm not sure how they have transport in AC3D but they might use a train, bus, or taxi.
> Though according to the map art,
> You might be able to walk to the city/shopping mall.
> 
> Cinco De Mayo means Fifth of May in spanish.
> They throw a huge party in mexico for it.
> It's like the mexican version of Independence Day.
> 
> Mardi Gracias is a big party too but it has more of a theme.
> Beads, customs, even a parade!
> 
> I just like the idea of more Festivals!
> More rare event items!
> I'm glad you like my ideas.
> *^_^* (blushing face)


 
I really hope they make it so you can setup your own festival or event!


----------



## VillageDweller

Kip said:


> I really hope they make it so you can setup your own festival or event!



That would be an excellent idea, although I'm not so sure how they would go about the creation process, since there's a mass number of possible festivals. If they did that, they would probably tell you that the villages proposed to make a new holiday in celebration of you becoming mayor, and they call it *Your Town Name Here" Day, and it's like a party?


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

A deconstruction of the corrupting effects of power as you are allowed to make more and more tyrannical laws until the villagers rise up and take back the town with adorable tiny pitchforks and torches. They then proceed to string you up the town hall's clock. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Wow, someone is a a worse case sternio person.
*points to Squirrel with Nunchucks*
Btw, AC would never become a fighting for your life tape game.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> Wow, someone is a a worse case sternio person.
> *points to Squirrel with Nunchucks*
> Btw, AC would never become a fighting for your life tape game.



LOL I wish!


----------



## VillageDweller

The worst thing you can do in an AC game: Anger a village for 5 minutes.
Idea: If Dr. Shrunk/Frillard's theatre doesn't return, I want him to come like at least once a week to your town.
One thing I didn't like in WW was the fact that he never came so I was always stuck with one emotion.


----------



## Zeiro

Does anyone think a hot-air balloon would somehow be good in this game? I don't know how the heck they would implement it into the gameplay, but I think I would be pretty fun to have.


----------



## Jake

I like the ables upgrading (really want this to happen) I also like the birthday furniture.


hot air balloon... not so much


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I hope they make more furniture.
I would like to see themed furnitures like birthday, sailboat (not the ones Pascal gives you real furniture pieces!), Moonlight (images of moon phases and stars on this set), royal (like a castle throne room type set), etc.


----------



## Zeiro

They should have a new shop or something that sells path patterns, or one that makes paths. Or have paths automatically pop up in your town from Town Hall donations like when you got bridges or windmill/lighthouses. Maybe paths that are more sophisticated than just square patterns? After all, there will be benches and lamp posts in your town, much like a park has.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Something I think would be fun and pretty great would be a new series based off of treasure/pirates/that sort of thing.

The only way you can get the items is by finding buried treasure chests, which are random just like fossils and gyroids, but much more rare. But when you find them, you have to take them to a certain special visitor so they can open it.
Pretty much like Pascal and the shells, just with treasure.


----------



## VillageDweller

^This^

But instead of a new series, maybe just make it like a Treasure Day or something.

Zyker - I like the path idea but I don't think it should be a shop. The donation thing would be good.
Just build the path like you build your house/cafe/Nook's.


----------



## Prof Gallows

VillageDweller said:


> Just build the path like you build your house/cafe/Nook's.



I can't believe I didn't think of that, that's actually a really good idea. To use the new placement features. Sucks that it most likely won't happen though, the AC team seems to really love the animal tracks idea for paths.


----------



## VillageDweller

Who was the numbskull who thought of that idea, it practically screams "Destroy the environment" at kids.
I mean so is making paths but it's just saying "Running over grass destroys grass, kiddies."
I like MY idea more. 
I posted some info on the Offical info thread so if anyone has more ideas to build onto those.. yeah. 

The Treasure idea's still good, but seems a bit impractical to make a new game for it, so I still think it should be a "festival".


----------



## Prof Gallows

Treasure Hunt Festival could be similar to the Egg Hunt?
OR.
something to do with the swimming/diving feature? Dive underwater, get treasure chest.

I wonder if you can swim in the ocean in the winter time.


----------



## VillageDweller

^This^ (again)

I was actually thinking about it being like the Egg Hunt when you mentioned the special character havign to open it, but the diving thing is brilliant. I think it should be a combination of the two, cause you find them both underground and undersea.

Swimming in the winter... maybe? If they let you, you probably jump in and then pop up at the surface frozen and you just appear at your house with some villager helping you get warm again who tells you it's too cold to swim. Or it does that common game thing where you try to jump in but a message appears saying "It's too cold to swim at winter." and it turns you away from the sea. :\


----------



## Prof Gallows

VillageDweller said:


> "It's too cold to swim at winter." and it turns you away from the sea. :\



This popped into my head when I read that.


Spoiler: this


----------



## VillageDweller

Prof Gallows said:


> This popped into my head when I read that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this



That's creepy... but essentially what I meant by the turn away thing. (Not that a Professor grabs you and forces you away. )

What I'd love to see is Super Pokemon Rumble furniture. I'd love having some little Zekrom in my room.


----------



## Prof Gallows

More Nintendo themed furniture would be good, like you said.
Even if it comes down to a clock shaped like a pokeball, any sort of reference would be cool.

Speaking of references, with the addition of long sleeves being added, and pants, I'd love to have some outfits that other Nintendo characters wear, like Kafei's and Anju's shirts in the gamecube AC. Also, I'm sure it's been mentioned already, more or different hairstyles, I cannot stand any of them and always resort to time travelling so my hair will get messy because it's the only decent looking one imo.


----------



## VillageDweller

Prof Gallows said:


> More Nintendo themed furniture would be good, like you said.
> Even if it comes down to a clock shaped like a pokeball, any sort of reference would be cool.



Lol, that would be funny. The costumes are a defo, we need players to properly look like Mario, Luigi, Midna, Samus, Kafei, Anju and a Pokemon Trainer. A full Link costume is confirmed, so why not more characters?


----------



## Prof Gallows

We should make a petition to put Groose's pompadour into AC3DS.

but yeah, full costumes would be nice. I'd really love to see some Koopa/Goomba/Boo/old Mario baddies themed into clothes and hats.


----------



## VillageDweller

^this(again god stop having good ideas)^

It would be interesting if they made like a costume contest and the best with the most matching parts and originality won.


----------



## Maarten707

I think that Animal Crossing shouldn't be a game with all stuff from other games.
It has to be a game apart.
And the grass is very annoying, but the game is real life and in life grass also disappear if you walk over it too much!


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> We should make a petition to put Groose's pompadour into AC3DS.
> 
> but yeah, full costumes would be nice. I'd really love to see some Koopa/Goomba/Boo/old Mario baddies themed into clothes and hats.



petitions wont work.
Remeber that 'save our grass' petition for fixing the animal path feature, all they needed to do was release a patch through wifi, it got so many signatures but it didn't work


----------



## VillageDweller

Maarten707 said:


> I think that Animal Crossing shouldn't be a game with all stuff from other games.
> It has to be a game apart.
> And the grass is very annoying, but the game is real life and in life grass also disappear if you walk over it too much!



All Animal Crossing games have stuff from other nintendo games... they even had the NES games in the GC version. >.>
And most of it isn't stuff from other games.
The game isn't all like real life. Labeling it like this:"the game is real life" is saying the game IS real life, which it's not. Also grass only disappears if you walk over it for an EXTREMELY long time, over an extremely long period of time.

I don't want to come across like I'm attacking you, I'm just stating my opinion/facts.


----------



## Maarten707

VillageDweller said:


> All Animal Crossing games have stuff from other nintendo games... they even had the NES games in the GC version. >.>
> And most of it isn't stuff from other games.
> The game isn't all like real life. Labeling it like this:"the game is real life" is saying the game IS real life, which it's not. Also grass only disappears if you walk over it for an EXTREMELY long time, over an extremely long period of time.
> 
> I don't want to come across like I'm attacking you, I'm just stating my opinion/facts.



Yeah, you're kinda right but it shoudn't be all of other games, it also must have AC items.
And about the grass, it is indeed going too fast!


----------



## VillageDweller

Maarten707 said:


> Yeah, you're kinda right but it shoudn't be all of other games, it also must have AC items.
> And about the grass, it is indeed going too fast!



Didn't I just say that.... -_-
Why would they make an AC game without AC items? >.>


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I do like the mario full outfit ideas. I wouldn't mind being peach or daisy for halloween.
They already planned Link from Zelda (noting the 3DS preview as source of this info.).
They have furniture for mario in Accf as point rewards.
^_^ What about some beach outfits?
Trunks for boys and swimsuits for girls would be great additions so you don't ruin normal clothing by going swimming and diving in the water.


----------



## Maarten707

If you have whole Mario-customs you get a kinda game like Mario and Sonic or whatever. In ACCF you had a Mario, Luigi and Link costume. Also you had Nook points Mario items. There are enough Mario and items from other games!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Maarten707 said:


> If you have whole Mario-customs you get a kinda game like Mario and Sonic or whatever. In ACCF you had a Mario, Luigi and Link costume. Also you had Nook points Mario items. There are enough Mario and items from other games!



No girl outfits from mario/etc though.
That's sort of bias, I wish they had at least Peach or Zelda.


----------



## Kaiaa

MDofDarkheart said:


> No girl outfits from mario/etc though.
> That's sort of bias, I wish they had at least Peach or Zelda.



I agree completely! I would love to dress my character up as Zelda.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MDofDarkheart said:


> I do like the mario full outfit ideas. I wouldn't mind being peach or daisy for halloween.
> They already planned Link from Zelda (noting the 3DS preview as source of this info.).
> They have furniture for mario in Accf as point rewards.
> ^_^ What about some beach outfits?
> Trunks for boys and swimsuits for girls would be great additions so you don't ruin normal clothing by going swimming and diving in the water.



I could be wrong, but I think in one of the preview videos it shows characters jumping into the water and they're wearing swimming outfits. But yeah, I like that idea, I don't really wanna see people swimming while wearing their normal clothes.

Another idea is to get some sort of.. compensation, for putting things like tires, cans, and boots into the recycling bin. Have it so when you put a certain amount in, you get a prize.


----------



## VillageDweller

I'm pretty sure they will add swimwear for swimming.

That idea is good. But doesn't random furniture pop up anyway? Although a prize would be good because then it would actually tell you when something is in it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

VillageDweller said:


> I'm pretty sure they will add swimwear for swimming.
> 
> That idea is good. But doesn't random furniture pop up anyway? Although a prize would be good because then it would actually tell you when something is in it.



I was thinking more along the lines of special items you only get from recycling. Sort of how you get the feathers from donating.


----------



## Jake

There's a video of the swimming. It kinda looks like they're in a swimming costume, but then again, who knows..


----------



## Maarten707

In the video is a swimming costume but maybe you can swim in swimming pants!


----------



## VillageDweller

No. I don't like those in real life, they'd make me hate them more if they were in a game. (This is if your talking about Speedos.)
Trunks and swimming costumes are FINE.

Special recycling would be good cause then it would encourage recycling IRL (well maybe. it might encourage it to kids.)


----------



## Berry

First of all, I can't believe I've read this whole thread! It's really cool to read all those great ideas! I also would like to have some kind of bag so you can carry more stuff with you. A cave would be also very cool, on the map they have shown in the interview was a cave... hope you can dig up fossils or even gems there!  I am also wondering what you can find underwater, searching for special mussels, fish or even treasures would be really nice. Also I hope we get an additional little island, I've had the DS-Version and Wii-Version of Animal Crossing and I never get why they removed so much great stuff from the original game!!  So I hope they add many events and stuff and make it more like the original (seems like the're doing this, the train's comeback is confirmed )!
 I also hope that we'll be able to have a garden with special furniture. It would be also nice to see some new buildings! I was really disappointed by AC:Wii because it was just the DS-Version with some tiny little changes...The caf? should also be a seperate building, and the city was really boring! I mean why aren't there any restaurants to eat pizza or listen to music? Or more clothes shops, maybe with themes like a "Rockstar Clothes Shop" or a "Nobilty Clothes Shop", hope you get what I mean  The city was in my opinion a great idea, but the realisation kind of failed as I see it!
I'm pretty sure that this time we don't just get a ripp-off of AC:WW but a (for this series) really fresh "new" game!


----------



## VillageDweller

Berry said:


> First of all, I can't believe I've read this whole thread! It's really cool to read all those great ideas! I also would like to have some kind of bag so you can carry more stuff with you. A cave would be also very cool, on the map they have shown in the interview was a cave... hope you can dig up fossils or even gems there!  I am also wondering what you can find underwater, searching for special mussels, fish or even treasures would be really nice. Also I hope we get an additional little island, I've had the DS-Version and Wii-Version of Animal Crossing and I never get why they removed so much great stuff from the original game!!  So I hope they add many events and stuff and make it more like the original (seems like the're doing this, the train's comeback is confirmed )!
> I also hope that we'll be able to have a garden with special furniture. It would be also nice to see some new buildings! I was really disappointed by AC:Wii because it was just the DS-Version with some tiny little changes...The caf? should also be a seperate building, and the city was really boring! I mean why aren't there any restaurants to eat pizza or listen to music? Or more clothes shops, maybe with themes like a "Rockstar Clothes Shop" or a "Nobilty Clothes Shop", hope you get what I mean  The city was in my opinion a great idea, but the realisation kind of failed as I see it!
> I'm pretty sure that this time we don't just get a ripp-off of AC:WW but a (for this series) really fresh "new" game!



That was a nice post to read. *applauds*
Definitely agree with your ideas.


----------



## Berry

Thank you very much, VillageDweller! 
I forgot to mention before but I also would like to see something like the "e-Reader". The 3DS has cameras so it should be no problem to create cards that the cameras could scan  Would be kind of cool I think. And StreetPass should be great for this game! Also SpotPass is nice! I really can't wait for this game


----------



## Maarten707

Well, Berry, you say what everybody wants to hear. I enjoyed reading it!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Berry said:


> Thank you very much, VillageDweller!
> I forgot to mention before but I also would like to see something like the "e-Reader". The 3DS has cameras so it should be no problem to create cards that the cameras could scan  Would be kind of cool I think. And StreetPass should be great for this game! Also SpotPass is nice! I really can't wait for this game


 
They have cards the 3ds can read.
AR Cards, though modifying them for use in AC3D would be a good idea.
The E-reader is not needed with AR Cards though.

I was glad that the cards were brought up though.


----------



## RisingSun

MDofDarkheart said:


> They have cards the 3ds can read.
> AR Cards, though modifying them for use in AC3D would be a good idea.
> The E-reader is not needed with AR Cards though.
> 
> I was glad that the cards were brought up though.



I _love_ the idea of doing things with the AR cards.  I have Tetris 3D, and thought it was cool that I could play a game with the AR card, although I haven't had the time to actually play much like that.


----------



## VillageDweller

I think the idea is nice but unneeded, I don't think it would add much to the whole gameplay.


----------



## Berry

MDofDarkheart said:


> They have cards the 3ds can read.
> AR Cards, though modifying them for use in AC3D would be a good idea.
> The E-reader is not needed with AR Cards though.
> 
> I was glad that the cards were brought up though.



Well.... isn't it kind of obvious that you don't need the actual e-Reader when you scan the cards with the cameras....  If they improve this system I think it could be fun, they can make this like the Mii QR Codes.  Would be also cool if you could take pictures of your neighbours using these cards like they did in Nintendogs. I also hope that you can wear hats and stuff as your Mii, in that StreetPass-Game the Mii's also are wearing cool hats :-D

Btw, the idea that the Able Sisters are able (hehe) to expand their shop like some mentioned is also very cool! Since there will be also pants, skirts and I think even shoes there gotta be more room to sell all this stuff. MAAAN I can't wait! 

@Maarten707


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I thought about more ideas.

New Events and Events Items!
Say you've met 3 people on streetpass, you'd get either a donkey kong hat or a princess peach tiara based on your AC3D's 1st character's gender.
You'd work from there to get the whole theme outfit in the Able Sister's shop/Shopping Mall.
Basically the more Streetpasses, the closer to outfit completeness you get.
There would be 5 items to get per outfit regradless of gender.
Hat, Shirt, Pants/Skirt, Shoes, and last would be to visit KK Slider with you outfit on to get either the Donkey Kong Theme or the Princess Peach Theme music!


----------



## RisingSun

MDofDarkheart said:


> I thought about more ideas.
> 
> New Events and Events Items!
> Say you've met 3 people on streetpass, you'd get either a donkey kong hat or a princess peach tiara based on your AC3D's 1st character's gender.
> You'd work from there to get the whole theme outfit in the Able Sister's shop/Shopping Mall.
> Basically the more Streetpasses, the closer to outfit completeness you get.
> There would be 5 items to get per outfit regradless of gender.
> Hat, Shirt, Pants/Skirt, Shoes, and last would be to visit KK Slider with you outfit on to get either the Donkey Kong Theme or the Princess Peach Theme music!



idk...I live in the middle of nowhere and getting streetpass tags is hard enough without worrying about whether or not I can get a specific prize.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

RisingSun said:


> idk...I live in the middle of nowhere and getting streetpass tags is hard enough without worrying about whether or not I can get a specific prize.


 
I know it's hard for me too.
I only have 1 streetpass.

That's why I set the first streetpass so low and this was just a random idea anyway.
So I really don't care about it.


----------



## VillageDweller

I only have one streetpass too D:

Convert the idea to how many days you play the game and then you get it downloaded via SpotPass?


----------



## RisingSun

VillageDweller said:


> I only have one streetpass too D:
> 
> Convert the idea to how many days you play the game and then you get it downloaded via SpotPass?



Hey...I like that.  Kind of like unlocking the gyroid storage in ACCF.  You had to buy coffee so many days in a row in order to do it.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

VillageDweller said:


> I only have one streetpass too D:
> 
> Convert the idea to how many days you play the game and then you get it downloaded via SpotPass?


 
That would work for people who can use Spotpass for Nintendo Zone.
What about those who can only use Spotpass for Swapnote?


----------



## VillageDweller

MDofDarkheart said:


> That would work for people who can use Spotpass for Nintendo Zone.
> What about those who can only use Spotpass for Swapnote?



Too bad for them?  It's just like with MK7, you only download extra ghosts if you turn on SpotPass.
(Why would you not use SpotPass anyway?)


----------



## MDofDarkheart

VillageDweller said:


> Too bad for them?  It's just like with MK7, you only download extra ghosts if you turn on SpotPass.
> (Why would you not use SpotPass anyway?)



I would. I'm just saying so features like Nintendo Zone have Spotpass and I can't use Nintendo Zone.
So the spotpass you are describing would have to be like that for Swapnote in order for me to use it.


----------



## RisingSun

I think each game has its own Spotpass features.  I have it on for Nintendo Video (although I still have to do a special download for them most of the time) and Swapnote.  I would expect that if they are going to put this feature in for AC, they would have a special turn on for the feature.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

MDofDarkheart said:


> Wow, someone is a a worse case sternio person.
> *points to Squirrel with Nunchucks*
> Btw, AC would never become a fighting for your life tape game.


Twas a joke. Honestly I'm just stoked you can swim XD Perhaps some deep sea fishing would be nice to fit with that.
/late


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> Twas a joke. Honestly I'm just stoked you can swim XD Perhaps some deep sea fishing would be nice to fit with that.
> /late



I was trying to joke back but on one understood. *sighs*
Oh deep sea fishing would be cool!


----------



## VillageDweller

MDofDarkheart said:


> I would. I'm just saying so features like Nintendo Zone have Spotpass and I can't use Nintendo Zone.
> So the spotpass you are describing would have to be like that for Swapnote in order for me to use it.



What exactly is Nintendo Zone? 
Doesn't SpotPass just get downloaded automatically?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

For things like Swapnote the spotpass is instant.
Nintendo Zone is a new Application that was added during the 3DS update on December 8th.
You have to go to a HotStop to download stuff on it.
Sort of how the DS had HotStop for downloading Pokemon into games.
Only the downloads for Nintendo Zone are Vidoes, Game previews, etc.

Ok back to the real topic here.
I had an idea for using swapnote's version of Spotpass though.
I'd be like unlocking stuff but instead of getting the items, you get codes in swapnote that you take to the Able Sisters for the clothing pieces and K.K. Slider for the song piece.


----------



## RisingSun

MDofDarkheart said:


> For things like Swapnote the spotpass is instant.
> Nintendo Zone is a new Application that was added during the 3DS update on December 8th.
> You have to go to a HotStop to download stuff on it.
> Sort of how the DS had HotStop for downloading Pokemon into games.
> Only the downloads for Nintendo Zone are Vidoes, Game previews, etc.
> 
> Ok back to the real topic here.
> I had an idea for using swapnote's version of Spotpass though.
> I'd be like unlocking stuff but instead of getting the items, you get codes in swapnote that you take to the Able Sisters for the clothing pieces and K.K. Slider for the song piece.



That is a neat idea  to have codes sent through SwapNote (maybe they could come from Nikki )... have you looked at your local McD's for a hotspot...that is where mine is...you can usually get Nintendo Zone to link to the net and tell you where the closest hotspot is, but the one time that I played with it (having little time at the time), I did not see anything spectacular about it.


----------



## Jake

But Australia doesn't have Nintendo zone Dx


----------



## Kip

I know many people have said this but I'd like to see bike riding in the game. I wonder how it would work.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> But Australia doesn't have Nintendo zone Dx



@Bidoof: Sorry to hear you don't have Nintendo Zone.
Though using Nintendo Zone   wasn't part of my idea anyway.

@RisingSun: I'll have to remember to take my 3DS with me when I go to McDonald's next time.
Thanks for pointing that out to me.

Hmmmmmm I was thinking it would be from Tortimor aka the former mayor.
Though I guess Nikki is the default tutorial for swapnote and might need a new job by now.
Lol ^_^

Ok now back to ideas!
My friend is beside me and told me to write this next one.

My friend's Idea is this: Mythical/Religion Based Costumes

Ummmmmmm I like the myth idea side but not religion just so you know my take on my friends idea.


----------



## Jake

Myth yes, Religion would probably cause controversy.


----------



## VillageDweller

Perhaps instead of costumes, we could have furniture?
I'd rather have an Eygptian themed room with statues of Ra than having a minotaur running around my town.
I'd be a LITTLE scared having a mythical creature rampaging me.


----------



## RisingSun

I had some thoughts while I was playing CF the other day, and excuse me if I repeat someone else because I have not gone through the entire thread.  Being a student and a mom/teacher severely limits my time sometimes.

1.  I would like to see the animals go in and out of their houses like they use to do on the GC version.  I thought it cute when they were outside at their bedtime and fell asleep out there.  Then you wake them up and they plod their way home to go to bed .

2.  I would like to see the animals actually use the tools they carry around.  Give it a little competition as to getting that fish


----------



## VillageDweller

RisingSun said:


> I had some thoughts while I was playing CF the other day, and excuse me if I repeat someone else because I have not gone through the entire thread.  Being a student and a mom/teacher severely limits my time sometimes.
> 
> 1.  I would like to see the animals go in and out of their houses like they use to do on the GC version.  I thought it cute when they were outside at their bedtime and fell asleep out there.  Then you wake them up and they plod their way home to go to bed .
> 
> 2.  I would like to see the animals actually use the tools they carry around.  Give it a little competition as to getting that fish



^This^
Very good ideas. (Although I do believe the villagers using their tools was thought up before you )

One thing that always annoyed me with AC is that when villagers are at home during the day, THEIR LIGHTS ARE ON.
I know it's an indication if they are inside, but really, why would you have lights on in THE MIDDLE OF THE DAY.
Granted, it makes sense if they did it during Winter (as it gets darker IRL during the day in Winter) but in the middle of Spring it's just weird. Change it Nintendo, nowwwwwwww.


----------



## Berry

RisingSun said:


> 1.  I would like to see the animals go in and out of their houses like they use to do on the GC version.  I thought it cute when they were outside at their bedtime and fell asleep out there.  Then you wake them up and they plod their way home to go to bed .


 
I diddn't know that but it does sound very funny and cute!  I also hope they put this in. 
Btw, have the animals in the GameCube-Version given you their photos? In CF they cut that out for some reason, hope that the 3DS-Version won't miss this.


----------



## Kip

RisingSun said:


> 1.  I would like to see the animals go in and out of their houses like they use to do on the GC version.  I thought it cute when they were outside at their bedtime and fell asleep out there.  Then you wake them up and they plod their way home to go to bed .



They go in and out on City Folk, and i hope they make it so animal can fall asleep outside again.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Bidoof: I told her that the religion customes might cause trouble. She said to put it as an idea anyway.

@RisingSun: I thought the was animals falling asleep outside was cute.
I hope they bring back stuff like that.
I hope the animals also lose their keys still so you can go find the keys and get a reward for being a good mayor.
Though I don't like the challange in fishing/item finding.
I wouldn't mind if they took care of the flowers around town though.

@Berry: I miss the photos too.
I hope they bring them back but as like gifts for your birthday instead of having to send 20+ letters to the animal to get their photo.

Back to my friends ideas + my ideas now.
Incase you are wondering why I post my friend's ideas.
I can say things without cursing and she was banned from other sites for cursing at people during her posts.

My friends idea: Multi-player House (wants it back in the game! Wants more than 1 of them in game too.)

My idea: Mansions, Castles, and Japanese style houses in game.


----------



## VillageDweller

In an ideal world, I'd love it if you could make character's have different towns...
I never liked the idea of having different character's be in the same town, it never felt different enough to me.

Also animals planting flowers and stuff, just generally being more active instead of just walking around.


----------



## RisingSun

Kip said:


> They go in and out on City Folk, and i hope they make it so animal can fall asleep outside again.



I very rarely see them go in and out.  Usually it is around half in and the other half out, and those are the ones that stay, for the most part, that way.  The only time I see them go in is if you make an appointment to visit or if you have just found them an item that they really want to keep.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

The only time I see them go in is when I find a key that they lost.
Most of my viilagers stay outside most of the day/night.

Also Myth and Egyptian are not the same.
Myth is like Mermaids, Dragons, Unicorns. Etc.
Egyptian would be more like religion since they had gods/goddesses!
They do have some themed costumes like togas, crowns, etc and the golden series in ACCF looks like a king/god would of had.


----------



## RisingSun

MDofDarkheart said:


> The only time I see them go in is when I find a key that they lost.
> Most of my viilagers stay outside most of the day/night.



I did have Robin go in today because I was suppose to come over at a certain time, and then came back out after that appointment, but like you, I only see them go in and out when I have found one of their keys.  If they happen to be within a short distance of their house when I get a fish/bug or item that they want, I have seen them go in to place that item, as well.


----------



## Jake

RisingSun said:


> I had some thoughts while I was playing CF the other day, and excuse me if I repeat someone else because I have not gone through the entire thread.  Being a student and a mom/teacher severely limits my time sometimes.
> 
> 1.  I would like to see the animals go in and out of their houses like they use to do on the GC version.  I thought it cute when they were outside at their bedtime and fell asleep out there.  Then you wake them up and they plod their way home to go to bed .
> 
> 2.  I would like to see the animals actually use the tools they carry around.  Give it a little competition as to getting that fish



Never played the GC version, but idea sounds great

Never really enjoyed the idea of villagers using tools. Idk why, just never cared

@Berry: totally forgot about giving out photos, yes please have this in the 3DS version


----------



## VillageDweller

I know the difference. I was just comparing the two. (Egyptians and Myths.)

It would be great if these ideas were actually in the game.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@VillageDweller: Thank you so much for the comparison.

Some things in Egyptian culture could be considered myth by todays standards I suppose.
Though I completely believe it's a regilion based thing.

Back to topic!
Ok another idea I had.
This one is one that my sister gave me the idea for: Shirts with phrases on them like ' I'm a Cutie', 'Hot Stuff', etc.
There are shirts like these is real life so why not put a couple fun ones in AC?


----------



## VillageDweller

MDofDarkheart said:


> @VillageDweller: Thank you so much for the comparison.
> 
> Some things in Egyptian culture could be considered myth by todays standards I suppose.
> Though I completely believe it's a regilion based thing.
> 
> Back to topic!
> Ok another idea I had.
> This one is one that my sister gave me the idea for: Shirts with phrases on them like ' I'm a Cutie', 'Hot Stuff', etc.
> There are shirts like these is real life so why not put a couple fun ones in AC?



Ehh, no offense to your sister but... BAD IDEA RAWR RAGEQUIT

Seriously though, I think those shirts are a bit too city-ish.
I'd rather keep my village away from civilisation 
Apart from the mall, but we get deliveries only every month in MY VILLAGE.


----------



## Kip

I've just came up with some pretty basic ideas. I'm not sure if anyone's said these but they should have fully customizable wallpaper & carpet, I don't really like how you can't fully customize your wallpaper or carpet. Its only repeated patterns. I want them to make it so you can change the corners and what not. Also they should make constellations better/more customizable. I don't like being limited to the small amount of stars in the sky, maybe that's just me XD.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@VillageDweller: Civilisation? You mean towns, electronics, cars, etc?
Seriously you only get updated messages, mail, etc once a month in game?
I didn't care for the phrase shirt idea but she wanted it posted and refuses to get her own account.
She doesn't even own a game console or handheld.

@Kip: I like you customized rug and wallpaper idea.
Ummmm the sky thing is only an issue if you wanna make alot of big constellations.


----------



## Jake

Customizable wallpaper and flooring sounds plausible due to the furniture custimization shown in the promo ;D


----------



## VillageDweller

MDofDarkheart said:


> @VillageDweller: Civilisation? You mean towns, electronics, cars, etc?
> Seriously you only get updated messages, mail, etc once a month in game?
> I didn't care for the phrase shirt idea but she wanted it posted and refuses to get her own account.
> She doesn't even own a game console or handheld.
> 
> @Kip: I like you customized rug and wallpaper idea.
> Ummmm the sky thing is only an issue if you wanna make alot of big constellations.



No. I was just saying that I'd rather keep my village away from the city.
I was just thinking I'd kinda like having the option of keeping away from the city and stuff.
It would be interesting to see how each town differed in that sense.


----------



## Prof Gallows

By keeping it away from the city, do you mean rural, or just away from the city in general so that it isn't as simple as just walking into mor.. the city?

If the first, I love the idea. I'd really like to see some variations in villages if you could choose to be close or far away from the city. Say, rural villages would have more clear skies and stars at night time due to the lack of light pollution, and the villages close to the city have a highway at the top of the map in the out of bounds area, for scenery.

Rural villages could also have dirt instead of cobblestones near the important buildings. Think I got a little too excited with that idea, but variations would be amazing.


----------



## VillageDweller

Prof Gallows said:


> By keeping it away from the city, do you mean rural, or just away from the city in general so that it isn't as simple as just walking into mor.. the city?
> 
> If the first, I love the idea. I'd really like to see some variations in villages if you could choose to be close or far away from the city. Say, rural villages would have more clear skies and stars at night time due to the lack of light pollution, and the villages close to the city have a highway at the top of the map in the out of bounds area, for scenery.
> 
> Rural villages could also have dirt instead of cobblestones near the important buildings. Think I got a little too excited with that idea, but variations would be amazing.



I mean the rural kind.
Although I don't LOVE your ideas, they're OK. Although I think instead of the highway it should just be like eroding grass or something, and I still would like cobblestones.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I like the dirt roads for rural villages.
Though I wouldn't want eroding grass, that would make things look aweful.
Eroding grass would make getting a prefect town harder.

I do like the sky idea though.
Maybe ones closer to the city could have sidewalks and street crossings.
Rural ones could have the option of cobblestone or dirt paths.


----------



## VillageDweller

MDofDarkheart said:


> I like the dirt roads for rural villages.
> Though I wouldn't want eroding grass, that would make things look aweful.
> Eroding grass would make getting a prefect town harder.
> 
> I do like the sky idea though.
> Maybe ones closer to the city could have sidewalks and street crossings.
> Rural ones could have the option of cobblestone or dirt paths.



I meant eroding grass in the background, instead of the highway in the background.
So it won't affect it at all


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata

Bidoof said:


> Something I wanted to see in the Wii version (since it has the Weather Channel) is being able to sync the weather channel of your Wii to the game, so if it's raining outside, it's raining in the game.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that will be in the 3DS but I doubt it.



that is genius!


----------



## VillageDweller

ACMaster said:


> that is genius!



Sadly it most likely won't be in the game because some regions don't get much rain, snow etc.
So they can't get a lot of bugs and fish and stuff.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

VillageDweller said:


> I meant eroding grass in the background, instead of the highway in the background.
> So it won't affect it at all



Oh so it's like part of the city/shopping mall area.
*giggles and smiles softly*


----------



## VillageDweller

MDofDarkheart said:


> Oh so it's like part of the city/shopping mall area.
> *giggles and smiles softly*



Yeah so it fades away as you get closer to the city. I think it makes more sense than the grass just coming to a halt randomly.


----------



## Berry

In my opinion it's a bit weird that the city is across (right preposition?) the village, I hope that you can't walk there for some reason... I also liked the idea that it's a little place not many people know about where you can just relax and do what you want.


----------



## VillageDweller

Berry said:


> In my opinion it's a bit weird that the city is across (right preposition?) the village, I hope that you can't walk there for some reason... I also liked the idea that it's a little place not many people know about where you can just relax and do what you want.



Apparantly you just walk across the train tracks (Best message to kids EVER) to get to the city.


----------



## Berry

VillageDweller said:


> Apparantly you just walk across the train tracks (Best message to kids EVER) to get to the city.



Oh no, this seems wrong xD


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Berry said:


> Oh no, this seems wrong xD



IKR, it's like telling a kid that all tracks are safe to cross and I know for a fact that's not true.
One of my friends die because she wasn't watching where she walked.......... T_T Train was going too fast to stop in time to miss her.


----------



## VillageDweller

Berry said:


> Oh no, this seems wrong xD



Blame ONM. 
I for one, would rather not walk across tracks to get there.
Imagine if you were just gonna go to the city, you were on the tracks and your bridge was down.
Then one of your friends took the train into your city. DEATH IN AC.
Unless they made it like CF, where you can't go to the city in Multiplayer ---> Same stupid thing as in CF.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I want to have multiplayer be able to get to the shopping mall or city together.
I hope they make that possible.

^_^ Taxi rides or bus rides with multiple players in one ride.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> IKR, it's like telling a kid that all tracks are safe to cross and I know for a fact that's not true.
> One of my friends die because she wasn't watching where she walked.......... T_T Train was going too fast to stop in time to miss her.


 D: sorry to hear that! and i hope nintendo changes the way you get to the mall.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Kip said:


> D: sorry to hear that! and i hope nintendo changes the way you get to the mall.



Either that or have a "beware trains" sign in the game.
I love your signature images btw.

Oh right chek this out.
http://ds.ign.com/109/1097970p1.html
I know it might be old news but I just found it.


----------



## Kip

Thanks! oh and btw that link doesn't work for me D:


----------



## AVGanondorf

I don't really want to read 35 pages of this thread, but sharing patterns through QR codes would be nice.    I always hated redrawing patterns from the computer.


----------



## Kip

Epic idea!


----------



## Jake

AVGanondorf said:


> I don't really want to read 35 pages of this thread, but sharing patterns through QR codes would be nice.    I always hated redrawing patterns from the computer.



Yes, this would be great


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I agree with the pattern sharing idea.
Even better if it automatically transferred into the game!


----------



## Zeiro

I don't know if this has already been suggested, but perhaps a kite item? 
It could be sold alongside items such as bubbles, pinwheels, balloons, and other items that Phineas sold. 
And I think it would be funny if you went too close to a tree with the kite that it would get stuck in the tree. And then you would have to shake the tree to get the kite out... xD


----------



## Jake

I like it


----------



## Celestefey

Zyker said:


> I don't know if this has already been suggested, but perhaps a kite item?
> It could be sold alongside items such as bubbles, pinwheels, balloons, and other items that Phineas sold.
> And I think it would be funny if you went too close to a tree with the kite that it would get stuck in the tree. And then you would have to shake the tree to get the kite out... xD



Yeah, that seems like a good idea. It could certainly work. It would be nice to see a few more little items like that to be implemented into the game. It would be nice to see a few different shaped balloons, like a star shaped one or a heart shaped one, since a normal or bunny balloon isn't much to choose from.


----------



## Molltown

Do you guys want to be friends on CF? I'm new here
2065-3386-9929
Ben
Molltown


----------



## Jake

use an appropriate board or thread like The Gate next time


----------



## VillageDweller

Himari said:


> Yeah, that seems like a good idea. It could certainly work. It would be nice to see a few more little items like that to be implemented into the game. It would be nice to see a few different shaped balloons, like a star shaped one or a heart shaped one, since a normal or bunny balloon isn't much to choose from.



That would be good, then people could trade balloons.
Everybody wants the bunny variant instead of normal, so more variants would be good.


----------



## Celestefey

Yeah, although it may seem kind of pointless, I actually liked carrying around the balloons. :3 They were really cute, so I'd love to see different kinds. And maybe we can carry other items now, like little handbags or something. Perhaps like when you have the kimono outfit, you could have a fan, or like fairy wands with a fairy outfit and the like.


----------



## Berry

I like the pattern sharing idea and the kite idea! I hope that the community aspects will be very big this time, so that you can share/trade everything  maybe even furniture "like Pok?mon" xD But maybe that would take the motivation to play every day and get random things, but at the same time it was frustrating when only a few furniture pieces were missing and you couldn't just get it...


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I like the balloon and kite ideas.

Though I think they should make it so you don't need Phineas to get them.
Since in ACCF it takes forever for him to show up just once in the City.
I want a character that goes into your town that hands out the items that Phineas normally gives out and any other small item ideas the game people think up.
^_^ Maybe a wandering circus preformer?


----------



## Kip

I want them to add these ideas. I know most people won't want these added but I'm still sharing!

*
Note: These are all just ideas!*


* ?Cooking
 ?A Deep Forest (Where you can see light beams shining through the trees & are only able to see the tree trunks)
 ?A Diner
 ?A Hotel
 ?A Cave
 ?More Flower Species Such as (Sunflowers, Daisies, Lilies, Buttercup, etc)
 ?More Fruits Such as (Bananas, Mangos, Kiwis, Berries, etc)
 ?More Furniture (which is confirmed)
 ?A Library
 ?Interact With Instruments (not like the sims)
 ?Bonfires On the Beach
 ?More Food (MUST ADD COOKIES AND PIE!)
 ?BBQs outside
 ?Custom Music using 3DS sound (i really hope they add this! >.<)
 ?Collectible Video Games (Not like nes cause we all know that wont happen)
 ?Music player as a tool (For listening to music outdoors)
 ?20 or More New K.K. Slider Songs
 ?An Option To Mute The Music
 ?More Tools (Like a gun... JK)
 ?I really hope they make Redd worse then he already is!
 ?Improved Animal Speech (Confirmed)
 ?Peach's Full Outfit
 ?I hope the new OST to be a mix of Relaxing & Fun! (Kinda Confirmed)
 ?Collectible Pokemon Toys
 ?Improved Festivals/Events
 ?Birthday Parties
 ?Kirby Stuff (Anything Kirby!)
 ?Daisy Outfit
 ?Bike Riding
 ?Underwater Swimming
 ?Hide N' Seek & Tag!
 ?Dancing!!
 ?More Emotions 
 ?Sports Fest!
 ?Spring Cleaning
 ?Sports Such as (Tennis, Basketball, Soccer, ect)
 ?A Park
 ?More Types Of Tools Such as (Copper & Platinum)
 ?A Theater
 ?Cutscenes (Not sure how that would work XD)
 ?Better TV Shows (At least 1 minute) I Mean C'mon!
 ?6 Player Wi-Fi
 ?Every Player Has Their Own Town
 ?Book Writing & Ability to send them over Wi-Fi or to the library (Something like writing letters)
 ?You know how the animals talk about TV shows, DVDs, & Magazines etc I want them to make it so you can but them from the mall! *
*
Note: These are all just ideas!*


----------



## Berry

Wooow, Kip, you post is long! I guess I can agree with most of your ideas, even though some are unlikely (library, games) but what do you mean with 





Kip said:


> •Improved Animal Speech (Confirmed)


?

I don't remember them saying something about this...


----------



## Kip

Berry said:


> Wooow, Kip, you post is long! I guess I can agree with most of your ideas, even though some are unlikely (library, games) but what do you mean with ?
> 
> I don't remember them saying something about this...




I think they've mentioned it at E3. I'm sure its confirmed though


----------



## Jake

You mean that the animals will have more detailed conversations, yeah?

^ confirmed


----------



## Jake

You mean that the animals will have more detailed conversations, yeah?

^ confirmed 

@kip

?Cooking - no thanks
 ?A Deep Forest (Where you can see light beams shining through the trees & are only able to see the tree trunks) - yes
?A Diner - don't we already have a cafe?
?A Hotel
 ?A Cave - yes
 ?More Flower Species Such as (Sunflowers, Daisies, Lilies, Buttercup, etc) - yes
 ?More Fruits Such as (Bananas, Mangos, Kiwis, Berries, etc) - ywa
 ?More Furniture (which is confirmed) - yes
?A Library not highly important 
 ?Interact With Instruments (not like the sims) - elaborate?
 ?Bonfires On the Beach - wasn't this confirmed in the map?
?More Food (MUST ADD COOKIES AND PIE!) - no
 ?BBQs outside - depends on it's function, but probably not
 ?Custom Music using 3DS sound (i really hope they add this! >.<) - yes and no
 ?Collectible Video Games (Not like nes cause we all know that wont happen) - Idk since I never had the GC version
 ?Music player as a tool (For listening to music outdoors) - kinda useless IMO
 ?20 or More New K.K. Slider Songs - yes agree
?An Option To Mute The Music - umm no. just turn the sound off.
?More Tools (Like a gun... JK) no, but I would like them try make the Water Pistol again
 ?I really hope they make Redd worse then he already is! - yes
 ?Improved Animal Speech (Confirmed) - ye
 ?Peach's Full Outfit - ahh yes
 ?I hope the new OST to be a mix of Relaxing & Fun! (Kinda Confirmed) - yes
 ?Collectible Pokemon Toys - OMFG YOU'RE MY NEW BEST FRIEND
 ?Improved Festivals/Events - yes
 ?Birthday Parties - not really a fan, but like the idea
 ?Kirby Stuff (Anything Kirby!) - yes :3
 ?Daisy Outfit - yes
 ?Bike Riding - no
 ?Underwater Swimming - isn't thid kinda confirmed because it's not like you go diving then the screen blacks out and you emerge with something new
 ?Hide N' Seek & Tag! - not tag but hid and seek yes, if they made it harder
 ?Dancing!! - no
 ?More Emotions - yes
 ?Sports Fest! - yes
 ?Spring Cleaning - depends on how it works out
?Sports Such as (Tennis, Basketball, Soccer, ect) - no
 ?A Park - yes, but not one with a play ground, maybe just like a fountain, benches etc
?More Types Of Tools Such as (Copper & Platinum) - no, but I do think you should have to obtain the silver tools before you get the gold tools
 ?A Theater - hmmm
?Cutscenes (Not sure how that would work XD) - no
 ?Better TV Shows (At least 1 minute) I Mean C'mon! - yes
 ?6 Player Wi-Fi - yes possibly more
 ?Every Player Has Their Own Town - yes
 ?Book Writing & Ability to send them over Wi-Fi or to the library (Something like writing letters) - no. can you imagine how annoying writing books would get?
 ?You know how the animals talk about TV shows, DVDs, & Magazines etc I want them to make it so you can but them from the mall! - omg yes I would actually like this


----------



## AndyB

Bidoof said:


> Myth yes, Religion would probably cause controversy.


I doubt they'd put in religious clothing, however you have to think there are things like Christmas trees and menorahs. So there are already religious items.
And I'm not sure, but I think Lyle may be wearing a Kippah.


----------



## Celestefey

I think I'd like to have an arcade in the city, being as in the original Animal Crossing you could play the SNES/NES games. It'd be nice they could add them in again but just put them into an arcade, and then compete for high scores against your friends on your roster, although I highly doubt that this will happen. Just an idea, though. :3


----------



## Tide of Wonders

Bidoof said:


> You mean that the animals will have more detailed conversations, yeah?
> 
> ^ confirmed


Awesome! I hope the mail can get to your mailbox sooner...or atleast have an operational telephone. That'd be cool. It doesn't even need to be an actual phone..it could be a can with string on it...



Himari said:


> I think I'd like to have an arcade in the city, being as in the original Animal Crossing you could play the SNES/NES games. It'd be nice they could add them in again but just put them into an arcade, and then compete for high scores against your friends on your roster, although I highly doubt that this will happen. Just an idea, though. :3



That sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:


> And I'm not sure, but I think Lyle may be wearing a Kippah.



If this is legit, imma faint


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Someone use a camera and take picture of Lyle or find one online!
I have to know if he is wearing a religious item!

Chritmas is not really a religion based holiday since alot of non-christians celebrate it too.
There are 4 holidays in real life in my town Christmas, Kwanza, Advent, and Hannikika(spelled wrong) that get celebrated together as one big Festival of Lights.


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> Someone use a camera and take picture of Lyle or find one online!
> I have to know if he is wearing a religious item!
> 
> Chritmas is not really a religion based holiday since alot of non-christians celebrate it too.
> There are 4 holidays in real life in my town Christmas, Kwanza, Advent, and Hannikika(spelled wrong) that get celebrated together as one big Festival of Lights.



I don't think there's is a picture of it.
I think Andy's just read it somewhere? just guessing


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> I don't think there's is a picture of it.
> I think Andy's just read it somewhere? just guessing


----------



## Kip

...LOL


----------



## Celestefey

Oh wow, I've never even noticed that before. xD I assume he'll still be wearing the same outfit, though, being as most of the main animals like Mable and Sable never change their outfits out of all their games. :B


----------



## Jake

Himari said:


> Oh wow, I've never even noticed that before. xD I assume he'll still be wearing the same outfit, though, being as most of the main animals like Mable and Sable never change their outfits out of all their games. :B



^ This I never noticed before, I always thought it was his hair, and I was talking about the AC3DS version saying "I don't think there's is a picture of it. I think Andy's just read it somewhere? just guessing" but wow, never knew that before so thanks


----------



## Zex

guns


----------



## Celestefey

Zex said:


> guns



Honestly don't know if this would even be allowed in such a game like this lmao. xD


----------



## VillageDweller

Himari said:


> Honestly don't know if this would even be allowed in such a game like this lmao. xD



Animal Crossing: Let's Destroy the City/Let's Terrorise the Town
Obv this is what the game would be called. XD


----------



## Celestefey

VillageDweller said:


> Animal Crossing: Let's Destroy the City/Let's Terrorise the Town
> Obv this is what the game would be called. XD



You know, I wouldn't be surprised if someone decided to create that! xD Obviously, it wouldn't exactly be official, because I highly doubt they'd even allow it, but I can somehow imagine Tom Nook running around with an axe, trying to chop off your head if you don't complete his jobs he sets you when you first move into the town. :b


----------



## Kip

Himari said:


> You know, I wouldn't be surprised if someone decided to create that! xD Obviously, it wouldn't exactly be official, because I highly doubt they'd even allow it, but I can somehow imagine Tom Nook running around with an axe, trying to chop off your head if you don't complete his jobs he sets you when you first move into the town. :b


 
ROFL! I Have to create a game like that! I might include it in my Animal Crossing Party game!!

@Bidoof i like how you replied to my ideas XD

here are some other ideas i came up with



*?Make it so you can customize the rooms on your house, like where you want to place them, 
  how many rooms/floors you want (and of course there would be a limit)
 ?Add pizza (seen in Resetii's Surveillance Center)
 ?Make it so you can be an animal! (when i first started the game i though you played as an animal lol!)
 ?Add official Poke Balls (not like the hacked ones)
 ?Customizable paths or places with Stone, Dirt, Gravel, ect

*


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Kip said:


> ROFL! I Have to create a game like that! I might include it in my Animal Crossing Party game!!
> 
> @Bidoof i like how you replied to my ideas XD
> 
> here are some other ideas i came up with
> 
> 
> 
> *•Make it so you can customize the rooms on your house, like where you want to place them,
> how many rooms/floors you want (and of course there would be a limit)
> •Add pizza (seen in Resetii's Surveillance Center)
> •Make it so you can be an animal! (when i first started the game i though you played as an animal lol!)
> •Add official Poke Balls (not like the hacked ones)
> •Customizable paths or places with Stone, Dirt, Gravel, ect
> 
> *



I like the idea of Pizza/Food in a game.
Pokeballs would be nice. What use would they have though?
Being an animal? Not sure what you mean by that........ like literally or just outfits to look like an animal?
You can make those through design on ACCF now but yes I'd like to see the version as already customized paths.


----------



## Jake

House customization gets a tick
Pizza, probably not
Be an animal, no thanks, that's why they sell bear hats and stuff at Able's
Pokeball!!! yes!!!
and yes customizable paths please


----------



## Celestefey

Kip said:


> ROFL! I Have to create a game like that! I might include it in my Animal Crossing Party game!!
> 
> @Bidoof i like how you replied to my ideas XD
> 
> here are some other ideas i came up with
> 
> 
> 
> *•Make it so you can customize the rooms on your house, like where you want to place them,
> how many rooms/floors you want (and of course there would be a limit)
> •Add pizza (seen in Resetii's Surveillance Center)
> •Make it so you can be an animal! (when i first started the game i though you played as an animal lol!)
> •Add official Poke Balls (not like the hacked ones)
> •Customizable paths or places with Stone, Dirt, Gravel, ect
> 
> *



1. I don't exactly know how'd that work, because if you added on loads of rooms onto the side, you'd probably eventually hit a house next to you and... Yeah, don't think that'd work. Although it sounds like a nice idea, the variables in a game like this take forever to make and stuff. It does take an extremely long time, and I just don't exactly see a point in it.
2. Yeah, probably not just pizza, but maybe like other kinds of food too, at the caf? or something. Maybe like a slice of cake or something you would just usually eat at a caf?. 
3. Hm, well the whole point of Animal Crossing is that you're a human, but you move into a town full of animals... I just don't feel like it'd be the same if you were an animal.
4. Maybe like Pok?mon furniture, instead. I don't exactly know how it'd work, being as if you held a Pok?ball, what could you do with it, except throw it around. You couldn't have a Pok?mon be released from it, because then it'd also technically then be like Pok?crossing, or something like that. xD
5. Sounds like a good idea, but most people aren't really fussed about stuff like this, and people who are just often place down patterns instead.


----------



## VillageDweller

Kip said:


> ROFL! I Have to create a game like that! I might include it in my Animal Crossing Party game!!
> 
> @Bidoof i like how you replied to my ideas XD
> 
> here are some other ideas i came up with
> 
> 
> 
> *?Make it so you can customize the rooms on your house, like where you want to place them,
> how many rooms/floors you want (and of course there would be a limit)
> ?Add pizza (seen in Resetii's Surveillance Center)
> ?Make it so you can be an animal! (when i first started the game i though you played as an animal lol!)
> ?Add official Poke Balls (not like the hacked ones)
> ?Customizable paths or places with Stone, Dirt, Gravel, ect
> 
> *


 
Pizza - No. Maybe some cake or something less junky.
I think everyone would want as many rooms as possible, I think if it was like that I'd just stick with the Wild World house style.
Pokeballs - Yes, and other pokemon furniture like a Pokedex you can place on the table.
Customisable paths - Sort of. I think they should be only made out of cobbles or dirt though.


----------



## Kip

VillageDweller said:


> Pizza - No. Maybe some cake or something less junky.
> I think everyone would want as many rooms as possible, I think if it was like that I'd just stick with the Wild World house style.
> Pokeballs - Yes, and other pokemon furniture like a Pokedex you can place on the table.
> Customisable paths - Sort of. I think they should be only made out of cobbles or dirt though.



Well they already have cake so...
And not everyone wants the wild word mansion style to my surprise.
I would also want only cobble & dirt XD


----------



## VillageDweller

Kip said:


> Well they already have cake so...
> And not everyone wants the wild word mansion style to my surprise.
> I would also want only cobble & dirt XD



Well yeah, but it could be CHOCOLATE CAKE. 
Plus that would go well with Brewster's since its common to have some cake with coffee/tea.

I loved the Wild World mansion, however I like having a basement as well.
The Wild World mansion is great for house styles, check out katrina1185 on youtube, it's amazing the themes she made.

A little idea I had would be to have train tracks and a little toy train. You turn it on, and the train follows the tracks  until you go up to it and turn it off/rotate a track piece. It's only small, but I'd love it, you could make a train station themed house, or a toy shop.


----------



## Tom.Nook

1. A fire pit so on summer nights at the beach you and your friends/neighbors can tell scary stories
2. A boat that YOU actually get to control
3. Secret caves that you can find when exploring on your boat, some that only open up during certain months to add new expirence
4. Bring back the train (pretty sure they are already doing this)
5. Voice chat while on wi-fi
6. NPC's have a lot more artificial intelligence (so they are smarter and can hold a more intelligent conversation so you actually 
feel like you are talking to something somewhat real
7. loads more special NPCs 
8. Add pineapples to the beach fruits like coconuts
9. You can go to the city type thing with your friends while on wi-fi
10. you can go to your island and explore on your boat with friends while on wi-fi
11. Make a animal crossing movie during the same time the game comes out
12. bring back DLC
13. Include some sort of Pre-order bonus (like a plushi or something of that sort)
14. Dont overdue the 3D, like dont shove it down our throats
15. Have a in game diary to write about your experiences 
15. allow 4 other friends during wi-fi so including you its 5 players
16. make the roasters cafe its own shop
17. more seasonal events
18. Bring back igloos and tents
19. Bring back the old fountain
20. A lot more explorable areas (like secret places)
(I think these are reasonable requests that Nintendo could easy add, but i think it is a bit to far in development to go back and 
add some of these)


----------



## Kip

Spoiler



1. A fire pit so on summer nights at the beach you and your friends/neighbors can tell scary stories
    Yes or a Bonfire!

 2. A boat that YOU actually get to control
 That would be cool! 

 3. Secret caves that you can find when exploring on your boat, some that only open up during certain months to add new  expirence
 Yes Please!

 4. Bring back the train (pretty sure they are already doing this)
  Yup 

 5. Voice chat while on wi-fi
  I've also been thinking that

 6. NPC's have a lot more artificial intelligence (so they are smarter and can hold a more intelligent conversation so you actually 
 feel like you are talking to something somewhat real
 This is slightly confirmed! 

 7. loads more special NPCs 
   Yes

 8. Add pineapples to the beach fruits like coconuts
  I forgot about that fruit in my ideas!

 9. You can go to the city type thing with your friends while on wi-fi
 The mall? Yes i hope so!

 10. you can go to your island and explore on your boat with friends while on wi-fi
 I have a feeling this will happen

 11. Make a animal crossing movie during the same time the game comes out
 Yes, Yes! I'd love to see another animal crossing movie! The first was a bit childish

 12. bring back DLC
 Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's going to happen 

 13. Include some sort of Pre-order bonus (like a plushi or something of that sort)
 Yes

 14. Dont overdue the 3D, like dont shove it down our throats
 LOL! well there is a 3D slider so it wouldn't matter too much

 15. Have a in game diary to write about your experiences 
 Yes! this is what i must have!

 15. allow 4 other friends during wi-fi so including you its 5 players
 Never thought about that number!

 16. make the roasters cafe its own shop
 Roaster?

 17. more seasonal events
 Yes

 18. Bring back igloos and tents
 This might happen

 19. Bring back the old fountain
 I hope they bring it back and keep the others

20. A lot more explorable areas (like secret places)
 I really like that idea!




I've just noticed how long this post is ._.


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Spoiler: I put yours in a spoiler so we don't stretch the page
> 
> 
> 
> 1. A fire pit so on summer nights at the beach you and your friends/neighbors can tell scary stories
> Yes or a Bonfire!
> 
> 2. A boat that YOU actually get to control
> That would be cool!
> 
> 3. Secret caves that you can find when exploring on your boat, some that only open up during certain months to add new  expirence
> Yes Please!
> 
> 4. Bring back the train (pretty sure they are already doing this)
> Yup
> 
> 5. Voice chat while on wi-fi
> I've also been thinking that
> 
> 6. NPC's have a lot more artificial intelligence (so they are smarter and can hold a more intelligent conversation so you actually
> feel like you are talking to something somewhat real
> This is slightly confirmed!
> 
> 7. loads more special NPCs
> Yes
> 
> 8. Add pineapples to the beach fruits like coconuts
> I forgot about that fruit in my ideas!
> 
> 9. You can go to the city type thing with your friends while on wi-fi
> The mall? Yes i hope so!
> 
> 10. you can go to your island and explore on your boat with friends while on wi-fi
> I have a feeling this will happen
> 
> 11. Make a animal crossing movie during the same time the game comes out
> Yes, Yes! I'd love to see another animal crossing movie! The first was a bit childish
> 
> 12. bring back DLC
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's going to happen
> 
> 13. Include some sort of Pre-order bonus (like a plushi or something of that sort)
> Yes
> 
> 14. Dont overdue the 3D, like dont shove it down our throats
> LOL! well there is a 3D slider so it wouldn't matter too much
> 
> 15. Have a in game diary to write about your experiences
> Yes! this is what i must have!
> 
> 15. allow 4 other friends during wi-fi so including you its 5 players
> Never thought about that number!
> 
> 16. make the roasters cafe its own shop
> Roaster?
> 
> 17. more seasonal events
> Yes
> 
> 18. Bring back igloos and tents
> This might happen
> 
> 19. Bring back the old fountain
> I hope they bring it back and keep the others
> 
> 20. A lot more explorable areas (like secret places)
> I really like that idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just noticed how long this post is ._.



Lets compare answers hahah (putting mine in a spoiler, too hahha)



Spoiler



*1. A fire pit so on summer nights at the beach you and your friends/neighbors can tell scary stories* - Again, I'm pretty sure the bonfire has been confirmed by the map picture, but I do like it, just not the telling stories idea, maybe at night villagers will sit around it, and if you talk to them they might tell you something scary 

*2. A boat that YOU actually get to control* - yes would be great, especially is you can go out into the ocean and fish off it

*3. Secret caves that you can find when exploring on your boat, some that only open up during certain months to add new experiences* - yeah would be pretty cool

*4. Bring back the train (pretty sure they are already doing this)* - confirmed by the map, but idk what's so good about the train since I never had the GC version

*5. Voice chat while on wi-fi* - been thinking this, too. Really hope they put this in.

*6. NPC's have a lot more artificial intelligence (so they are smarter and can hold a more intelligent conversation so you actually feel like you are talking to something somewhat real* - yeah, pretty much confirmed 

*7. loads more special NPCs * - pretty sure this will happen, it better

*8. Add pineapples to the beach fruits like coconuts* - more fruits would be nice

*9. You can go to the city type thing with your friends while on wi-fi* - If you have to catch the train there, no. If you can walk there, then yes.

*10. you can go to your island and explore on your boat with friends while on wi-fi* - sounds cool

*11. Make a animal crossing movie during the same time the game comes out* - No hahha

*12. bring back DLC* - put this in my thread and it's been confirmed pretty much

*13. Include some sort of Pre-order bonus (like a plushi or something of that sort)* - That depends on where you pre-order your game, personally I prefer getting it cheaper then getting a freebie with it

*14. Dont overdue the 3D, like dont shove it down our throats* - yes the 3D slider, and if you downloaded the trailers from the eShop you can watch them in 3D and the 3D look very nice actually.

*15. Have a in game diary to write about your experiences * - no, not a fan of this.

*15. allow 4 other friends during wi-fi so including you its 5 players* - I'd prefer having 7 people visit so you can have a total of 8 in your town

*16. make the roasters cafe its own shop* - I think he means Brewster from The Roost under the museum. Can't believe I've never thought of this, omg I love you so much *adds this to rumors section of thread*

*17. more seasonal events* - yes, and more season variations/weathers

*18. Bring back igloos and tents* - again, never played the GC version

*19. Bring back the old fountain* - old fountain?

*20. A lot more explorable areas (like secret places)* - yes



Now imma add this cafe stuff to rumors


----------



## Kip

How do you use spoilers/where is the spoiler button? (my dull eyes can't spot it)


----------



## Jake

Spoiler



insert message here[\spoiler]

but instead replace \ with /

you should also check out the BB code list; http://www.belltreeforums.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Kip

Ah! thanks for the help!


----------



## Celestefey

Spoiler



1. A fire pit so on summer nights at the beach you and your friends/neighbors can tell scary stories - Don't really see the point in this as not many people will use this, so probably not.

2. A boat that YOU actually get to control - Again, fairly unlikely, because it could be expensive, and I just don't see the point in it.

3. Secret caves that you can find when exploring on your boat, some that only open up during certain months to add new expirence - As I said, unlikely because I don't really like the boat idea, although I like the idea of having different caves and you can catch different bugs in them, etc. :3

4. Bring back the train (pretty sure they are already doing this) - Yep, I prefer the train over the bus. 

5. Voice chat while on wi-fi - It's possible, although the mic on the 3DS isn't exactly the best, unless there could be a new mic feature that you can plug into your handheld, however that's extremely unlikely. 

6. NPC's have a lot more artificial intelligence (so they are smarter and can hold a more intelligent conversation so you actually feel like you are talking to something somewhat real) - Yeah. :>

7. loads more special NPCs - Yep. :b

8. Add pineapples to the beach fruits like coconuts - Not sure if I like this idea, being as there are already so many different fruits so it wouldn't be exactly an essential.

9. You can go to the city type thing with your friends while on wi-fi - Yeah, I'd really like this. :3

10. you can go to your island and explore on your boat with friends while on wi-fi - Hm, not sure really. Personally I think it'd be best to keep the island just to yourself, because I saw having my own little island as like a little secret hide-out. xD

11. Make a animal crossing movie during the same time the game comes out - There's already been a movie, and I just don't see the point in making a sequel. It costs A LOT, you know. Not exactly that cheap.

12. bring back DLC - Yes. :3

13. Include some sort of Pre-order bonus (like a plushi or something of that sort) - Well I'd really like this, actually, but sometimes it'd end up costing a lot more than it should be as plushies like that aren't easy to get hold of.

14. Dont overdue the 3D, like dont shove it down our throats - No, it's the whole point of having a 3DS. xD The game is going to be in 3D. If you don't like it you can always turn down the 3D via the slider or just turn it off completely. 

15. Have a in game diary to write about your experiences - Yeah, that'd be quite nice actually, although if you used your stylus to write then sometimes it'd take up a lot of space, so maybe back to having the QWERTY keyboard for that. 

15. allow 4 other friends during wi-fi so including you its 5 players - Yep, I'd like to have more online multiplayer.

16. make the roasters cafe its own shop - Ooh, that's quite a nice idea actually.

17. more seasonal events - Don't see how there could be many other seasonal events being as there tends to always be something going on each month so... You can exactly complain. x3

18. Bring back igloos and tents - OMG, YES! <3 

19. Bring back the old fountain - Yeah, and you can throw in the Bells or money so you can make a wish. And instead of asking Pelly how to make the town better, go back to asking the wishing well. :>

20. A lot more explorable areas (like secret places) - Yeah, although not sure how this could work.

(I think these are reasonable requests that Nintendo could easy add, but i think it is a bit to far in development to go back and add some of these)


 
Replied in spoiler.


----------



## Berry

I like the "tell ghost/scary stories" part. They can make it like a holiday where they gather around the bonfire and tell stories 
It would be kind of stupid if they don't take advantage of the biuld-in microphone... a big fail if Nintendo doesn't support this! 
About that DLC idea...I'm a little concerned that Nintendo want to earn money for this. Fire Emblem for 3DS will have DLC which will cost money! I don't like this :/ If I buy a game I want the whole package and some little extras shouldn't cost any money. That's why I don't really like LittleBigPlanet, some stupid costumes cost there like 2€, INSANE!  I think the train and caf? thing is already "confirmed".


----------



## TheFarmboy

Berry said:


> I like the "tell ghost/scary stories" part. They can make it like a holiday where they gather around the bonfire and tell stories
> It would be kind of stupid if they don't take advantage of the biuld-in microphone... a big fail if Nintendo doesn't support this!
> About that DLC idea...I'm a little concerned that Nintendo want to earn money for this. Fire Emblem for 3DS will have DLC which will cost money! I don't like this :/ If I buy a game I want the whole package and some little extras shouldn't cost any money. That's why I don't really like LittleBigPlanet, some stupid costumes cost there like 2€, INSANE!  I think the train and caf? thing is already "confirmed".



The "DLC" system for City Folk in my opinion is actually good in comparison to other systems, as long as you play the game in the timespan it came in, and not to mention that you can't get an item you want because you live in a different region....

I just hope the prices aren't really ridiculous. Or improve the City Folk DLC system.


----------



## Kip

Yes, i must agree i'll probably cry in sorrow if they make Paid DLC...


----------



## Tom.Nook

Wow thanks guys for all the awesome feedback on my ideas !!


----------



## Kip

Haha i think I'm the only one who loves em all, they're really good but i guess everyone has their own opinion


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Haha i think I'm the only one who loves em all, they're really good but i guess everyone has their own opinion


loves all what?


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> loves all what?




Tom.Nook's ideas


----------



## Jake

Kip said:
			
		

> 16. make the roasters cafe its own shop
> Roaster?



lul wut.


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> lul wut.




???


----------



## Jake

Don't spam question marks and random faces.


----------



## Kip

I'm basically asking what you meant by "lol wut."


----------



## Thunder

Bidoof said:


> Don't spam question marks and random faces.



As if your post wasn't equally as spammy?

@Tom.Nook: I'd honestly prefer more than just 5 people.

6 or 8 sounds good to me.


----------



## Kip

Yes i agree the more the merrier :> if its not in AC3DS then i hope it to be in the Wii U version!


----------



## Jake

Thunderstruck said:


> As if your post wasn't equally as spammy?
> 
> @Tom.Nook: I'd honestly prefer more than just 5 people.
> 
> 6 or 8 sounds good to me.



Nahh mate, don't know what you're on about. my post is spam free

As for a WiiU version, I do see one, just not any time soon.

Screw that, we don't even have a 3DS version, why are we talking about the WiiU version...


----------



## Kip

Chill your bottom! i know that XD but it doesn't hurt to think that far into the future cause it will happen at some point.


----------



## Jake

I'm not even mad?


----------



## Kip

Yeah i know you just seem a little worked up to me.  okay i think i should stop posting, its taking too much space!


----------



## Anna

Bidoof said:


> Something I wanted to see in the Wii version (since it has the Weather Channel) is being able to sync the weather channel of your Wii to the game, so if it's raining outside, it's raining in the game.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that will be in the 3DS but I doubt it.



I wanted that also, this would be a great feature


----------



## Kip

I thought thats what they had on wild world when i first played it


----------



## Anna

It would be perfect as I live in England it would be raining most days and I love rain


----------



## Prof Gallows

Anna said:


> It would be perfect as I live in England it would be raining most days and I love rain



I like the idea if you can turn it off and on, having it forced wouldn't be fun if you live in places where the weather is constantly the same. But I'd keep it on as well for the rain, since it is raining here every day, and rain brings out fish in AC.


----------



## Anna

Prof Gallows said:


> I like the idea if you can turn it off and on, having it forced wouldn't be fun if you live in places where the weather is constantly the same. But I'd keep it on as well for the rain, since it is raining here every day, and rain brings out fish in AC.


 Yes that's true, this would be a nice feature


----------



## AndyB

Bidoof, stop with all the wisecracks, you don't make anything better by doing it. It's not big or clever.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Kip said:


> ???



The pigeon's name is Brewster not Roaster. LOL
Though the idea is cute. Making him have his owner cafe instead of being in the Museum basement.
( Might have misspelled a word)


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> The pigeon's name is Brewster not Roaster. LOL
> Though the idea is cute. Making him have his owner cafe instead of being in the Museum basement.
> ( Might have misspelled a word)



I wasn't the one who spelled that if thats wachu mean (it was a reply) and yes he needs his own place! although i did like hes little setup in the museum!


----------



## Cynel

Mii makeover- the player bodies are Mii-like


----------



## Anna

AndyB said:


> Bidoof, stop with all the wisecracks, you don't make anything better by doing it. It's not big or clever.


 <3

Also the toolbag idea at the start of the thread is a great idea


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Anna said:


> <3
> 
> Also the toolbag idea at the start of the thread is a great idea



Agreed thoguth doubt it will be in the game.



Kip said:


> I wasn't the one who spelled that if thats wachu mean (it was a reply) and yes he needs his own place! although i did like hes little setup in the museum!



I meant I might have misspelled Museum. LOL


----------



## Celestefey

Anna said:


> <3
> 
> Also the toolbag idea at the start of the thread is a great idea



That sounds like a really good idea, actually. I really hope they do actually implement this idea into the game. :3


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> Agreed thoguth doubt it will be in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant I might have misspelled Museum. LOL



Oh! my bad! ^-^


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Kip said:


> Oh! my bad! ^-^



Lol, I like you. You are so silly. ^_^

okay back to topic.
Recent ideas I had listed below.

Adding cellphones - this would replace the old friend roster and house more Friendcodes than the original ACCF roster.
Guest room - A room in the house that would cost 5,000 bells to add on + could be used to house an overnight guest(s)!
A wider house - It would have 4 rooms on the main floor, 3 on the 2nd floor, and a large basement to house whatever you want in.
Safe - A place in the basement for storing only Bell bags!


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> Lol, I like you. You are so silly. ^_^
> 
> okay back to topic.
> Recent ideas I had listed below.
> 
> Adding cellphones - this would replace the old friend roster and house more Friendcodes than the original ACCF roster.
> Guest room - A room in the house that would cost 5,000 bells to add on + could be used to house an overnight guest(s)!
> A wider house - It would have 4 rooms on the main floor, 3 on the 2nd floor, and a large basement to house whatever you want in.
> Safe - A place in the basement for storing only Bell bags!



Don't like the Cellphone idea.
Nor do I like the guest room
I like the house
And the safe is pointless as we have the ABD or whatever they're gonna put in the 3DS version.. And if we had the safe it wouldn't be connected to the town hall, since it's in the basement, and you wouldn't get interest each month


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Bidoof: I meant the safe to be a place for saving just mortgage money or money that the ADB couldn't store.
Though if the ADB holds limitless cashflow than I guess the safe would be useless.

The cellphone was an idea that I wasn't sure about at all. So no big deal that you don't like it.
Same with the guest room.

I'm glad you like my Wider house idea though. I was really happy when I thought about it. I have more ideas to go with it like having different styles of houses (somewhat confirmed for AC3DS). Only thing is my ideas were for like Actually house designs. Castles, mansions, japanese styled huts, etc.


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Bidoof: I meant the safe to be a place for saving just mortgage money or money that the ADB couldn't store.
> Though if the ADB holds limitless cashflow than I guess the safe would be useless.
> 
> The cellphone was an idea that I wasn't sure about at all. So no big deal that you don't like it.
> Same with the guest room.
> 
> I'm glad you like my Wider house idea though. I was really happy when I thought about it. I have more ideas to go with it like having different styles of houses (somewhat confirmed for AC3DS). Only thing is my ideas were for like Actually house designs. Castles, mansions, japanese styled huts, etc.



IT'S ABD NOT ADB!!!

anyway, not fussed about house designs.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> IT'S ABD NOT ADB!!!
> 
> anyway, not fussed about house designs.



Atleast you liked one idea I had.
I'll call that a victory. ^_^
I also had a Tall house idea but I figured the Wider house would be better.


----------



## Wolfenstein

MDofDarkheart, I love the idea of the house designs 

I've always been shocked that there has never been an option to change the style of the house exterior.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> Lol, I like you. You are so silly. ^_^
> 
> okay back to topic.
> Recent ideas I had listed below.
> 
> Adding cellphones - this would replace the old friend roster and house more Friendcodes than the original ACCF roster.
> Guest room - A room in the house that would cost 5,000 bells to add on + could be used to house an overnight guest(s)!
> A wider house - It would have 4 rooms on the main floor, 3 on the 2nd floor, and a large basement to house whatever you want in.
> Safe - A place in the basement for storing only Bell bags!



D'aw thank you ^-^ also i Love these ideas!



MDofDarkheart said:


> I have more ideas to go with it like having different styles of houses (somewhat confirmed for AC3DS). Only thing is my ideas were for like Actually house designs. Castles, mansions, japanese styled huts, etc.



If they added this i would squeal!!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Wolfenstien and Kip: Thank you both for your support of my house ideas.
Though some exterior changes are confirmed for AC3DS.
They didn't have actually house designs listed/confirmed.
Though I like my wider house idea the most right now.
Mostly because it would mean that we could use more of the furniture from the game. ^_^

Ok more ideas below

New Tool Upgrades!
1. Fishing rod - Either a rainbow or platinum one will be delivered by Chip. (limit 1 per player)
2. Watering can - Either a rainbow or platinum one will be delivered by Tom Nook. (limit 1 per player)
3. Shovel - Rainbow or platinum version will be delivered by Celeste. (limit 1 per player)
4. Slingshot - A rainbow or platinum one will float by carryed on the wind by multicolored  balloons after you shot down 30 present balloons. (limit 1 per player)
5. Axe - Rainbow or platinum one becomes available at the shopping mall after playing the game for 2 months. (limit 1 per player)

I may have I missed a few tools. I can't remember them all off the top of my head.

New Furniture Ideas!
1. Party - Screamers, Banners, Cakes, Etc. This is more a theme than a series of furniture pieces though.
2. Harvest Moon - Furniture with images of harvest moon characters and animals on them. (Not everyone will like this Idea, I know that.)
3. Artistic - A furniture series based off the paintings in the game! (Mona lisa pillows, etc)
4. Musical - Music notes on pillows, cushions, table cloths, etc.


----------



## RisingSun

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Wolfenstien and Kip: Thank you both for your support of my house ideas.
> 
> 4. Musical - Music notes on pillows, cushions, table cloths, etc.



I love this one.  I am in a very musical family, so it would fit me to a T.  I wish they would hurry up and release this game already (I am already purchasing 2 copies, one for me and one for my 10 yo)


----------



## Drakeon

There's an insane amount of good ideas, and some bad ideas here!

So heres mine:

Outdoor Features:

Garden - Place furniture outside as if you were inside, except the other villagers can see you and interact with you as they usually do. (Somewhat gonna be there as part of being mayor)
More areas to explore - Like a desert, a jungle, or just a small (Wild) world in general.


Buildings:

Mini-mall - Should be available when all shops in the village have been fully upgraded.
Arcade - Unlocks when the mini-mall is unlocked, perhaps some kind of objectives need to be completed before it opens?
Coffee Joint - Brewster moved to his own little place, where K.K. Slider plays his songs as usual, could very well be placed in the mini-mall.

Don't really have any ideas for inside your house since i actually didn't spend that much time indoors in ACWW (The one i played the most)

Oh, and bring back the NES games you could get in the original AC!


----------



## RisingSun

Ok, so I was thinking this evening that it would be nice to be able to move the camera around a bit.  It may be a stupid idea, not sure.


----------



## Jake

@MDofDarkheart: Wider houses would be better, since the basement, + main room + upstairs + cellar is tall enough : "Furniture with images of harvest moon characters and animals on them" ; "Music notes on pillows, cushions, table cloths, etc" from the trailer you can see the heart cushions on the couch, so you could probably do this with this new feature. And as previously said, don't like the rainbow/platinum ideas, I think Normal > Silver > Gold is enough, just Silver needs to be harder to be obtained, and you should have to have the silver item before you can get the gold.

@Drakeon: The garden can just be made as a character being next to your house, since you can place objects (benches, lights, clocks) around town, so just place a bench and plant some flowers (and use bushes depending on whether you can plant/move them) and I do like the exploring idea, hoping they make use of a cave.
I'm pretty sure your "Coffee Joint" idea will just be the cafe and I kinda think Brewster will own the Cafe and The Roost will be gone, so K.K. should perform here, too.

@RisingSun: as in camera as you take photos with (like pressing 1 or 2 (whatever one it was) in CF) or being able to rotate the camera angle in the game. Because I'm pretty sure 360 degree camera angle is confirmed (or close to)


that's about all.


----------



## Wolfenstein

@Drakeon: One of the things I am most surprised at not appearing in any of the previous games are Gardens... 
I would love a garden to be an upgrade... perhaps quite a late upgrade. There are so many outside related furnature and decorative items that it's kind of crazy how it's all confined to inside the house :S I mean I would always find myself devoting at least one room of my home to the Garden theme... white fence wallpaper, the grass carpet... which is so silly, but with little choice what can you do?

Bidoof... your garden substitute idea doesn't really cut it. I'm looking for more than just "Putting a Bench" next to my house... like I said before, placable items... flower beds? Nice pond with whatever fresh water fish you can catch? You could even keep the bugs you catch in the garden? Sure they will be displayed at the Museum but still... or the Garden could even be a unique area to find certain rare bugs... Interactive items... like bringing back the random Balls that used to be in the Gamecube version... but of course you could have it as an item and it be in the Garden... BBQ parties... there are tons of tiny to huge ideas that could be implemented... I really hope they consider it in the future!

It's a bloody good idea, and one I am sure will NOT be in this game, but oh well... Nintendo probably thinks that the town is one big garden anyway  but still... we can dream and hope and whatever...


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Bidoof: I will defend your right to have an opinion on ideas and I am grateful for your insight on certain matters. Thank you.

@RisingSun: I think this idea is confirmed to be in the game. Though not 100% sure.

@Drakeon: By gardens I assume you mean trees, flowers, and bushes with like a table and chairs in the middle or something like that.
Pretty sure you can get by with the confirmed outdoor items for your garden idea.
I like the exploring idea you have alot!
Maybe exploring the confirmed cave for rare shells and stuff or adding a small underwater cave system (make use of the confirmed diving!) to explore.
Pretty sure the cafe in the game will belong to Brewster but not 100% sure.
Otherwise, I don't know if the roost will return or not.


----------



## Berry

I like the garden and house design idea! I'd love to have a Japanese themed house!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Berry said:


> I like the garden and house design idea! I'd love to have a Japanese themed house!



The house design was my idea.
Thank you for liking my idea.

Drakeon had the garden idea.
It is a nice idea, I just tryed to give an example of what I thought Drakeon meant by Garden.


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Bidoof: I will defend your right to have an opinion on ideas and I am grateful for your insight on certain matters. Thank you.




Haha thanks, good to see you're not a rude prick about it and understand I can express my opinion, just 'cause I don't like it, doesn't mean everyone else doesn't. I'm one person out of the billions of people in this world, ily <3

but on track, you do actually have some great ideas.
the ones I don't like, well I don't like them
But the ones I do like, I really really like them


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> Haha thanks, good to see you're not a rude prick about it and understand I can express my opinion, just 'cause I don't like it, doesn't mean everyone else doesn't. I'm one person out of the billions of people in this world, ily <3
> 
> but on track, you do actually have some great ideas.
> the ones I don't like, well I don't like them
> But the ones I do like, I really really like them



I learned along time ago that an opinion is just that. It isn't meant to cause a fight. I try my best to voice my opinion on things without causing any issues. I try to be nice to people as much as possible. In the long run I apperciate and respect the opinion of others.

That is why when you like one of my ideas, I feel glad that I made an idea that I can be proud of.


----------



## RisingSun

Bidoof said:


> @RisingSun: as in camera as you take photos with (like pressing 1 or 2 (whatever one it was) in CF) or being able to rotate the camera angle in the game. Because I'm pretty sure 360 degree camera angle is confirmed (or close to)
> 
> 
> that's about all.



I'm talking about the angles, ,which is somewhat confirmed for inside, but I want it for outside as well.


----------



## Celestefey

RisingSun said:


> I'm talking about the angles, ,which is somewhat confirmed for inside, but I want it for outside as well.



I think I like the angles as they are. They're easy to look at and etc and I like the the idea of being able to view the world as like the sphere, anyway. But that's probably just me. xD


----------



## RisingSun

Himari said:


> I think I like the angles as they are. They're easy to look at and etc and I like the the idea of being able to view the world as like the sphere, anyway. But that's probably just me. xD



That may be true, but I find when I am watering flowers, I could be a little more efficient if I could just move the camera angle a little so I can see around my body to make sure I am hitting the flowers.  IDK...it may just be a bad idea


----------



## Anna

The garden furniture idea is good!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

^_^ I had this idea last night.
Not sure if it's good or not.

Outfits!
Western, Japanese, Chinese, Russian, Austrailain, etc to match the room furniture or not depending on what you like.


----------



## Kip

They'll probably have them. It seems like a really good idea and don't see them leaving it out!


----------



## Jake

RisingSun said:


> I'm talking about the angles, ,which is somewhat confirmed for inside, but I want it for outside as well.


again, i think they're confirmed


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bring in Acorn themed Furniture and have the Acorn head version of Tortimer hand them out like in the Gamcube version!
*feeling abit Nestolgic (word misspelled)*


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> Bring in Acorn themed Furniture and have the Acorn head version of Tortimer hand them out like in the Gamcube version!
> *feeling abit Nestolgic (word misspelled)*



omg yes please.
I'd also like to see maple furniture


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> omg yes please.
> I'd also like to see maple furniture



So glad you liked that idea!
^_^ Maple furniture sounds awesome.

Oh some more ideas.
1. New flowers - Silver and Gold Flowers! Gold roses were in ACCF and I'd like to see more rare colored flowers!
2. More slots for Emotions - 4 slots were available in ACCF but there were more emotions that I wanted. I had to delete 1 of my emotions to get another. I want more slots to eliminate this issue.
3. Pokemon themed stuff - We only had AshCap in ACCF. That wasn't enough for me.
4. New clocks - These would match furniture series in game.
5. True bell trees - bell bags on these trees would carry 1k each atleast.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> omg yes please.
> I'd also like to see maple furniture



So glad you liked that idea!
^_^ Maple furniture sounds awesome.

Oh some more ideas.
1. New flowers - Silver and Gold Flowers! Gold roses were in ACCF and I'd like to see more rare colored flowers!
2. More slots for Emotions - 4 slots were available in ACCF but there were more emotions that I wanted. I had to delete 1 of my emotions to get another. I want more slots to eliminate this issue.
3. Pokemon themed stuff - We only had AshCap in ACCF. That wasn't enough for me.
4. New clocks - These would match furniture series in game.
5. True bell trees - bell bags on these trees would carry 1k each atleast.


----------



## Kip

Himari said:


> I think I like the angles as they are. They're easy to look at and etc and I like the the idea of being able to view the world as like the sphere, anyway. But that's probably just me. xD



I Also like the angles as they are!


----------



## Celestefey

MDofDarkheart said:


> ^_^ I had this idea last night.
> Not sure if it's good or not.
> 
> Outfits!
> Western, Japanese, Chinese, Russian, Austrailain, etc to match the room furniture or not depending on what you like.



I think they've already got quite a few outfits like this, like the kimono, of which was available to buy in both WW and CF... Not so sure about PG though. :3


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> So glad you liked that idea!
> ^_^ Maple furniture sounds awesome.
> 
> Oh some more ideas.
> 1. New flowers - Silver and Gold Flowers! Gold roses were in ACCF and I'd like to see more rare colored flowers!
> 2. More slots for Emotions - 4 slots were available in ACCF but there were more emotions that I wanted. I had to delete 1 of my emotions to get another. I want more slots to eliminate this issue.
> 3. Pokemon themed stuff - We only had AshCap in ACCF. That wasn't enough for me.
> 4. New clocks - These would match furniture series in game.
> 5. True bell trees - bell bags on these trees would carry 1k each atleast.


the only thing I disagree on from this whole post is the idea of having silver flowers, maybe just silver roses which are like gold roses (wait for black roses to wilt then water with a silver can) but yes, I would like more flower species too


----------



## Kip

One thing i wouldn't want would be a roller coaster


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> the only thing I disagree on from this whole post is the idea of having silver flowers, maybe just silver roses which are like gold roses (wait for black roses to wilt then water with a silver can) but yes, I would like more flower species too



O_O Wow! You liked almost my whole post of ideas.
*shocked and happy at the same time* ^_^
I'm so glad that the only issue was the gold and silver flowers.
^_^ I like your edited idea of Silver Roses to go with the Gold Roses.


----------



## Kip

Tbh i don't even like golden roses. They look ugly to me


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Kip said:


> Tbh i don't even like golden roses. They look ugly to me



To each their own opinion.
I just love flowers in general.
*giggles and smiles* ^_^

I don't a rollercoaster either.
Though I don't think AC has even had a county fair or any type of event that would call fpr one.
*laughs and smiles abit.*

New ideas I had below.
1. Costume Trunk/Closet - would house only the clothing and accessorys that you keep.
2. Turtle furniture - Tortimer could show up on a random day to give this set out. (change clothing to fool him like you do with Jingle for his series.)


----------



## Anna

I think more weather changes like light rain, heavy rain etc


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> To each their own opinion.
> I just love flowers in general.
> *giggles and smiles* ^_^



Same here! i love every flower on the game except the golden rose. I mean it does look good (not as a flower) but people just overuse it!



MDofDarkheart said:


> New ideas I had below.
> 1. Costume Trunk/Closet - would house only the clothing and accessorys that you keep.
> 2. Turtle furniture - Tortimer could show up on a random day to give this set out. (change clothing to fool him like you do with Jingle for his series.)



I agree. i always wondered why they never made certain closets separate like the fridge for instance.
And turtle furniture would be funny!




Anna said:


> I think more weather changes like light rain, heavy rain etc



I can't believe i've never thought of that!


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Tbh i don't even like golden roses. They look ugly to me



they looked uglier in WW than CF


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> they looked uglier in WW than CF


I know right! 




I just noticed something... In this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






picture a girl character has long socks, their not pants cause shes wearing a skirt, so does this mean the player will also be able to change the socks?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Kip said:


> I know right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed something... In this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture a girl character has long socks, their not pants cause shes wearing a skirt, so does this mean the player will also be able to change the socks?



I think it's suppose to be like the pantyhose or knees high leggings that are normally worn with dresses.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> I think it's suppose to be like the pantyhose or knees high leggings that are normally worn with dresses.



Ohhhh! i just thought that it was socks cause her actual socks are black XD


----------



## RisingSun

Some girls wear a type of leggings with their skirts.  It could be something like that.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

RisingSun said:


> Some girls wear a type of leggings with their skirts.  It could be something like that.



What she said.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

Some changes I would like for winter:
-Having actual snowladies for snowmen. 
-snowball fights
-designing what lights we have on our house
-have frost  and icesicles on fruits and flowers


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Tide of Dreams said:


> Some changes I would like for winter:
> -Having actual snowladies for snowmen.
> -snowball fights
> -designing what lights we have on our house
> -have frost  and icesicles on fruits and flowers



Snowladies - Yes!
snowball fights - No!
Designer house lights - Yes!
Frost - Maybe... interesting.
Icesicles - No!


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> Snowladies - Yes!
> snowball fights - No!
> Designer house lights - Yes!
> Frost - Maybe... interesting.
> Icesicles - No!


snowladies: yes
snowball fights: no
house lights: yes
frost/icicles: yes


----------



## Wolfenstein

Imagine the Winter mini-challenge being about creating a budding romance between Snowman and Snowlady? hahaha... You would have to construct Snowman first, and then construct a lady friend for him, to his specifications... lol


----------



## TheFarmboy

Tide of Dreams said:


> Some changes I would like for winter:
> -Having actual snowladies for snowmen.
> -snowball fights
> -designing what lights we have on our house
> -have frost  and icesicles on fruits and flowers



I would agree on most of them. Though I'm neutral on the Snowball Fights, it sounds fun, but how does it work.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Wolfenstein said:


> Imagine the Winter mini-challenge being about creating a budding romance between Snowman and Snowlady? hahaha... You would have to construct Snowman first, and then construct a lady friend for him, to his specifications... lol



Ummmmmmmmm no.
I'm not a competitive type person and would rather have it be just you build them beside eachother.
1 would be a Snowman and the other would be a Snowlady.
Snowlady would have a snowbow on her head so you can tell the difference.


----------



## Kip

Nahhh i'm sure all you people would just love to have snow ball fights! unless you're chicken like egbert


----------



## Jake

it really depends on how they make it. 

It's like how people want surfing, and then people are like "that would have animal crossing lose it's feel"
that's how I feel about snowball fights too, unless they make it somehow still be animal crossing like


----------



## zblueboltz

Surfing is more of an extreme sport, snow ball fights are like kids games.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

zblueboltz said:


> Surfing is more of an extreme sport, snow ball fights are like kids games.



I agree.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Snowball fights could fit into animal crossing pretty well. How, I have no idea.
guess you could find small snowballs on the ground, pick them up like flowers and run through them they break, etc etc. But when you take it and put it into your hand you hold it, and then you just throw it.

Not sure if anyone has said this yet, but I think since you're the mayor you should be able to make your own events. Contests for the neighbors and yourself, or other friends. Say, you make an event in the summer to go to the beach and make the best sandcastle and the winner would get a ribbon or something along those lines.
I really hope that event making will be part of the game, because that really seems like something a mayor should be able to do.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Maybe if the snowball fight was a multiplayer game instead of all the animals against the only human in town.
That way it could be you and your friends versus the animals of whoever's village you were in.
I could see it what way.
Though it still needs to feel like it belongs in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> Snowball fights could fit into animal crossing pretty well. How, I have no idea.
> guess you could find small snowballs on the ground, pick them up like flowers and run through them they break, etc etc. But when you take it and put it into your hand you hold it, and then you just throw it.
> 
> Not sure if anyone has said this yet, but I think since you're the mayor you should be able to make your own events. Contests for the neighbors and yourself, or other friends. Say, you make an event in the summer to go to the beach and make the best sandcastle and the winner would get a ribbon or something along those lines.
> I really hope that event making will be part of the game, because that really seems like something a mayor should be able to do.



That's exactly how i picture it! And i think event making has been confirmed... i think





Bidoof said:


> it really depends on how they make it.
> 
> It's like how people want surfing, and then people are like "that would have animal crossing lose it's feel"
> that's how I feel about snowball fights too, unless they make it somehow still be animal crossing like


That's exactly how i feel about cooking


----------



## MDofDarkheart

My New ideas​
1. Pumpkin Furniture - Jack could hand these out for giving him so many candies in an hour. Lowest candy price being 1 and highest being 20.
2. Secert Places - Other than the Cave, Like being able to make a Fanclub Base in a Tree, Rock, or Underground. (inspiration from Pokemon games Hidden/Secert Base idea)
3. More types of bugs, fish, shells, and fossils.


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> My New ideas​
> 1. Pumpkin Furniture - Jack could hand these out for giving him so many candies in an hour. Lowest candy price being 1 and highest being 20.
> 2. Secert Places - Other than the Cave, Like being able to make a Fanclub Base in a Tree, Rock, or Underground. (inspiration from Pokemon games Hidden/Secert Base idea)
> 3. More types of bugs, fish, shells, and fossils.



Don't we already have the halloween furniture, so wont the Pumpkin furniture be useless?
yes I like secret places
I like all these, but I really don't care about shells (unless they give shells a feature in the game)


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> Don't we already have the halloween furniture, so wont the Pumpkin furniture be useless?
> yes I like secret places
> I like all these, but I really don't care about shells (unless they give shells a feature in the game)



You mean the Spooky Furniture.
Yeah, I didn't like it much and thought about different furniture that could have been done instead. Hence the Pumpkin Furniture idea. I know it's not the best idea.

Yeah, see I was thinking that shells could hide Seashell Furniture just like the random Mushroom Furniture thing.

Glad you like the secert places idea.
The new bug idea was something I thought about while looking at a show about Glow-worms. (weirdest bug ever!)
I just want new fish, that's all there is to that one.
Fossils, I don't think they put every one in the game that they could have.


----------



## Jake

I really want glow worms now!!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> I really want glow worms now!!



Glow-worms live in caves. So that'd be one use for the new cave in the game. There are other bugs that only live in caves too.


----------



## Anna

MDofDarkheart said:


> Glow-worms live in caves. So that'd be one use for the new cave in the game. There are other bugs that only live in caves too.



That's a good idea!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Anna said:


> That's a good idea!



@Anna: Thank you.

@ALL: Explantions of my last few ideas below.

1. Fish - Different kinds of Rays, Skates, Etc. Tropical and Local fish types included.
2. Bugs - I covered this but for those who didn't see it. Cave dwelling bugs, more rock hiding and exotic bug types.
3. Seashells - would hide random furniture pieces called Seashell Furniture which you  could than make a room in your house look like an underwater mermaid/merman's house.


----------



## Ashtot

I really wish that you could cook and grow food, of course then it would be like Harvest Moon...


----------



## MDofDarkheart

You said:


> I really wish that you could cook and grow food, of course then it would be like Harvest Moon...



Yeah it would be.
I'm on the fence about how they'd make it fit into Animal Crossing.


----------



## Kip

You said:


> I really wish that you could cook and grow food, of course then it would be like Harvest Moon...



YES!!!! but i know nintendo would find a way to make it more, animal crossing like without having to be close too harvest moon!


----------



## Ashtot

I can't understand how our AC foke live off of apples or don't eat at all, lol.


----------



## Kip

You said:


> I can't understand how our AC foke live off of apples or don't eat at all, lol.


IKR!!

@MDofDarky & YOU... yeah, you that's right, YOU!!
Just think for a sec, The way you grow on harvest moon is repetitive and you have to water you plants about every 5-10 minutes, However, on Animal Crossing you have to water your flowers & turnips once a day, that alone separates them a lot, not to mention it takes 3 real days for your turnips to grow, so i really think growing food would fit in very well, its more simple & fun, for me anyway.
Its like comparing Gears of War to Call of Duty, there's a huge difference.

And I'm not exactly sure how cooking would work... Maybe something like if you have certain fruit, vegetables or other things you're  able drag them in your pocket onto a pot/pan that's also in your pocket, and you just place the pot/pan on the stove like a normal piece of furniture... i dunno


----------



## Prof Gallows

You said:


> I can't understand how our AC foke live off of apples or don't eat at all, lol.


Food is mentioned in conversations, especially with lazy villagers. It's just part of the background to it. I personally wouldn't like to grow food other than fruit, that's more of a Harvest Moon thing. But I would like being able to go to the cafe and having more choices than coffee, like, little cakes or cookies or something.


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> Food is mentioned in conversations, especially with lazy villagers. It's just part of the background to it. I personally wouldn't like to grow food other than fruit, that's more of a Harvest Moon thing. But I would like being able to go to the cafe and having more choices than coffee, like, little cakes or cookies or something.



Well, turnips are already on the game and that doesn't make it like harvest moon.
And YES THEY NEED TO ADD MORE TYPES OF CAKE & COOKIES


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Little coffee cakes to go with your coffee. That's a cute idea.


----------



## MasterC

Pokeballs you can actually throw and a Pokemon will come out and follow you everywhere you go (even to another town) and can be sent back to their Pokeball. Here's a list of some Pokemon to be in them:

Pikachu

Bulbasaur

Charmander

Squirtle

Chikorita

Cyndaquil

Totodile

Treekco

Torchick

Mudkip

Turtwig

Chimchar

Piplup

Snivy

Tepig

Oshowatt

Victini


----------



## Berry

@MasterC
I really like this idea! This would look really cute, maybe they can make it "Tamagotchi"-like, so you have to feed them or at least have the possibility to do that. This would be really freaking amazing! If they would put Pikachu on the front cover, this game would be sold out forever! 
PS: How could you not list Mudkip?!!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

MasterC said:


> Pokeballs you can actually throw and a Pokemon will come out and follow you everywhere you go (even to another town) and can be sent back to their Pokeball. Here's a list of some Pokemon to be in them:
> 
> Pikachu
> 
> Bulbasaur
> 
> Charmander
> 
> Squirtle
> 
> Chikorita
> 
> Cyndaquil
> 
> Totodile
> 
> Snivy
> 
> Tepig
> 
> Oshowatt
> 
> Victini



Nice idea! It would be very cool.
Though maybe not just pokeballs + pokemon.
Maybe Digivices and digimon, or ummmm some navi-device and Megaman/mario/etc characters.


----------



## Kip

MasterC said:


> Pokeballs you can actually throw and a Pokemon will come out and follow you everywhere you go (even to another town) and can be sent back to their Pokeball. Here's a list of some Pokemon to be in them:
> 
> Pikachu
> 
> Bulbasaur
> 
> Charmander
> 
> Squirtle
> 
> Chikorita
> 
> Cyndaquil
> 
> Totodile
> 
> Snivy
> 
> Tepig
> 
> Oshowatt
> 
> Victini



No Treecko, Torchick, Mudkip, Charmander, Piplup or Turtwig?! Gurl, you must'a lostcho mind! This is a very good idea if the Pokemon i listed are also included



MDofDarkheart said:


> Nice idea! It would be very cool.
> Though maybe not just pokeballs + pokemon.
> Maybe Digivices and digimon, or ummmm some navi-device and Megaman/mario/etc characters.



I Also love these ideas!


----------



## MasterC

Berry said:


> @MasterC
> I really like this idea! This would look really cute, maybe they can make it "Tamagotchi"-like, so you have to feed them or at least have the possibility to do that. This would be really freaking amazing! If they would put Pikachu on the front cover, this game would be sold out forever!
> PS: How could you not list Mudkip?!!


I actually wanted to add the other starters I didn't put up because I don't think all of it would fit in a 3DS game card along with other cool features that might take up tons of data in the game card, but okay I'll add the rest of the other starters since it is just an idea.

I also added Pikachu and Victini since Pikachu is famous for being in the anime and Victini was 0 in the Unova pokedex, so I decided it deserved to be on the list.


----------



## Jake

MasterC said:


> Pokeballs you can actually throw and a Pokemon will come out and follow you everywhere you go (even to another town) and can be sent back to their Pokeball. Here's a list of some Pokemon to be in them:
> 
> Pikachu
> 
> Bulbasaur
> 
> Charmander
> 
> Squirtle
> 
> Chikorita
> 
> Cyndaquil
> 
> Totodile
> 
> Treekco
> 
> Torchick
> 
> Mudkip
> 
> Turtwig
> 
> Chimchar
> 
> Piplup
> 
> Snivy
> 
> Tepig
> 
> Oshowatt
> 
> Victini



No, It's Animal Crossing, not Pokemon.
If you want this so much go buy Heart Gold or Soul Silver


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Omg! Bidoof not liking a pokemon idea. 
O_O That is a rare occurrence!


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> Omg! Bidoof not liking a pokemon idea.
> O_O That is a rare occurrence!



Let's be honest, if you had Pokemon following you around in Animal Crossing, that would be the most stupid thing ever. It's adding two main nintendo series into the one game, it would be horrible


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> Let's be honest, if you had Pokemon following you around in Animal Crossing, that would be the most stupid thing ever. It's adding two main nintendo series into the one game, it would be horrible



I can see your point.
It was still a cute idea. 
In all honesty it would throw Animal Crossing off alot to do that though.

*laughs thinking of the one fan-animation I saw of Harvest moon*
Ok back on topic again.
Hmmmmmmmm I'm running out of ideas.

Bats/Birds in the sky - another use for the slingshot!


----------



## Rockman!

QR Codes should be used to distribute patterns and items. You should also be able to lock patterns if you don't want people to edit or display them.


----------



## Nami

Rockman! said:


> QR Codes should be used to distribute patterns and items. You should also be able to lock patterns if you don't want people to edit or display them.



That would be an awesome, both ideas. QR code distribution for patterns would make it so much easier, lol.

As for me.. I hope we can choose our facial appearance and know what we are getting rather than restarting to get it right..
mainly because I saw a single eye type in different colors, so I'm wondering about how the start of the game is going to play
out. I'm sure someone would make a guide quite soon after even if it was similar to the previous games.


----------



## RisingSun

I love the idea of qr codes.  I also think they should have the ir cards (?) to use to make pictures of various group combos...like the ones that came with the 3ds.  They could be like collections of cards, maybe even offered as Club Nintendo rewards


----------



## Kip

Yeah! i agree, it's kinda fun for me to get a random character though, but when they come out bad it makes me want to rip out my hair!. I also hope they add more facial features such as freckles XD


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Facial Freatures - Agree
QR codes - IDK
AR/IR Cards - Explain this idea more.


----------



## RisingSun

MDofDarkheart said:


> Facial Freatures - Agree
> QR codes - IDK
> AR/IR Cards - Explain this idea more.




Nothing really complex...just a set of cards like the character cards that came with the platform.  They could be broken up into small groups, then people can collect and trade them.  It would also make for a cool way to get group pictures of whoever is currently in your town.

There are already games that make use of AR cards.  I would thought it would be interesting to add it to this one.


----------



## MajorDAO

There's a rumor that Animal paths are returning in this game.
They need to create a way to restore grass. *A NEW WAY!!*
Like fertilizer or something.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MajorDAO said:


> There's a rumor that Animal paths are returning in this game.
> They need to create a way to restore grass. *A NEW WAY!!*
> Like fertilizer or something.



I do believe it was confirmed, not rumored.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Animal Path was Confirmed to be in AC3D.
It is always going to be there since you walk around alot.
As for your a new way to regrow it idea: I Don't Like It!


----------



## RisingSun

If they don't have a new, faster way to regrow the grass, then they should give a means to turn it off when it gets to a certain point.  I personally do not see a reason for animal tracks, except to establish major walking routes.  If you could get the tracks to do what you want, then turn them off, that would be nice.


----------



## Nami

I actually like to make my own paths with patterns that look exactly like the grass or you know.. like it belongs there and not out of place. Something that looks real, but isn't so I can adjust it to my liking over and over. That said, I do hope you can regrow grass easier.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I think one of the the points of the animal paths is to keep you from running everywhere.
Animal Crossing is a relaxing sort of game, and running around every single place you go is silly in that sense. But with the paths, if you're running to and from Point A to Point B, then a path would make sense. 
But I like them, and with the addition of streetlamps and benches they will look a lot better.

I'd also like to mention something not really talked about, the train station.
In City Folk when you make your town, you will randomly get 1 of 3 different town gates. I would like to see this feature carried over and applied to the train station.


----------



## Bree

MDofDarkheart said:


> Animal Path was Confirmed to be in AC3D.
> It is always going to be there since you walk around alot.
> As for your a new way to regrow it idea: I Don't Like It!



UGHHHHHHHHHHHH For real?! They better have some nice grass seed to grow it back fast again. The ONLY hateable reason in City Folk is animal paths :C


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bree said:


> UGHHHHHHHHHHHH For real?! They better have some nice grass seed to grow it back fast again. The ONLY hateable reason in City Folk is animal paths :C



As stated before:
Animal crossing is suppose to be a laid back game.
The only trouble is if you run in the game.
That is when the Animal path wears the grass completely out.
Making your own true pathways with designs should be the easy way to keep people off the grass.
So I see no reason for a new way to grow grass back.


----------



## Bree

MDofDarkheart said:


> As stated before:
> Animal crossing is suppose to be a laid back game.
> The only trouble is if you run in the game.
> That is when the Animal path wears the grass completely out.
> Making your own true pathways with designs should be the easy way to keep people off the grass.
> So I see no reason for a new way to grow grass back.



True, it's a laid back game, but I still enjoy running around to get to the post office or the museum more quickly than just sauntering over to do such a tiny, simple task. However, it is only my opinion and Animal Paths will most definitely not stop me from purchasing Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> Animal Path was Confirmed to be in AC3D.
> It is always going to be there since you walk around alot.
> As for your a new way to regrow it idea: I Don't Like It!



Source to it being confirmed?

Also I don't really care if it's in the game or not, if you know how to use them, they're fine.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bree said:


> True, it's a laid back game, but I still enjoy running around to get to the post office or the museum more quickly than just sauntering over to do such a tiny, simple task. However, it is only my opinion and Animal Paths will most definitely not stop me from purchasing Animal Crossing.



Exactly, the animal paths are not even a big deal.
I mean the grass can be regrown or not based on how you walk/run everywhere.
I don't get why people suggest ways to grow it back when technically if you wait it grows back on it's own.
I should know, I've balded my town in City Folk before and it all grew back.
Now if the suggestion/idea made sense to me than I'd have agreed with it.
Also as a mayor you might be able to replant grass that is not confirmed/denyed yet.


----------



## Bree

I think that would be a nice idea if you could replant the grass. I'm just a litle tired of my town looking so shabby. I've never known how to regrow the grass back, so my town is very bare.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bree said:


> I think that would be a nice idea if you could replant the grass. I'm just a litle tired of my town looking so shabby. I've never known how to regrow the grass back, so my town is very bare.



For City Folk you do the following.
Hybrid Black roses
Let them wilt
Water with gold watering can
Gold Roses!
As to how to get black rose go to the flower breeding thread and ask them.

Back on topic
Anyone have new ideas to share?


----------



## Jake

Bree said:


> True, it's a laid back game, but I still enjoy running around to get to the post office or the museum more quickly than just sauntering over to do such a tiny, simple task. However, it is only my opinion and Animal Paths will most definitely not stop me from purchasing Animal Crossing.


'cause I was ignored before.
Where is the source for this


----------



## RisingSun

I never knew how to grow it back either, but now that I do, I am working to grow it back.  It is going slowly right now, but I think it will grow more quickly when spring hits


----------



## Bree

RisingSun said:


> I never knew how to grow it back either, but now that I do, I am working to grow it back.  It is going slowly right now, but I think it will grow more quickly when spring hits




My mom and I compete in Animal Crossing to see who can catch all the bugs and fish first. So she is one of the main reasons my grass dies because she is romping all over my town to catch fast bugs. :3 In the end, she always wins.

I think it would be nice to just have a certain pattern and being able to choose which article of clothing you want it to be. It probably wont happen, It's just a thought.


----------



## zblueboltz

RisingSun said:


> If they don't have a new, faster way to regrow the grass, then they should give a means to turn it off when it gets to a certain point.  I personally do not see a reason for animal tracks, except to establish major walking routes.  If you could get the tracks to do what you want, then turn them off, that would be nice.



Hmm... Grass seeds? AWWWW YEEEEEAH!!



Bidoof said:


> No, It's Animal Crossing, not Pokemon.
> If you want this so much go buy Heart Gold or Soul Silver



Quoted for great truth.


----------



## Kip

To regrow grass all you gotta do is plant a garden or trees over the dirt and it should have a nice little patch after a week or so. And i don't think animal paths are confirmed (yet)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> 'cause I was ignored before.
> Where is the source for this



In the roundtable video.


----------



## Kip

I don't remember them talking about it O_O i must go re-watch for the "100th time"


----------



## Bree

Kip said:


> I don't remember them talking about it O_O i must go re-watch for the "100th time"



I just rewatched it, there's nothing in the video about animal paths, however the video they show has bare spots in the grass. O.O;;


----------



## Jake

E-x-a-c-t-l-y.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Ok I stand corrected.
Excess me for seeing balding grass from a running video and assuming that meant if you ran that the grass would die again aka be "Animal Path" again.
It's pretty much in every Animal Crossing game though that I've seen Animal Paths.

Ok back on topic sine the Animal path thing is not a big issue/deal breaker.

*Ideas*

1. Get raid of Pitfall seeds! - They served no real purpose.
2. More fossil spots show up a day! - You normally get 1-3 a day and that's it. I need more chances to finish my fossil area in the museum.
3. More chanes at Non-Forged Paintings! - Redd forged alot of paintings in past AC games give us a better chance at the real ones!
4. More wi-fi options! -Somewhat comfirmed with the longer beach, swimming, and diving. What about the shopping mall and cave through? Will they be wi-fi enabled too?
5. Gemstones/Pearls - Gemstones in the cave and diving for pearls!
The rarity of the stone/pearl would set it's bell price higher.
Also could be part of gemstone museum exhibit too.​


----------



## Jake

I like all, but pitfalls are good for playing games on wifi.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> I like all, but pitfalls are good for playing games on wifi.



I can see like a 3 hole prize game or a prank.
Otherwise, I don't get why they had pitfalls at all.

Glad you like the other ideas though.


----------



## MiracleHeart

I think they should make relationships that would be fun and then you have to do certain things for them to go out with you. it would also be very cute :3


----------



## Jake

It would be horrible IMO.


----------



## zblueboltz

MiracleHeart said:


> I think they should make relationships that would be fun and then you have to do certain things for them to go out with you. it would also be very cute :3



Make the ED Animal Crossing page more believable? Such an idea brings another idea called bestiality. Also lolharvetmoon.
Maybe putting some sort of heart in the friend code address book thing to indicate relationships but that's it.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

They should add new weather like tornadoes and floods and as part of your job as the mayor you have to fix the town up.


----------



## zblueboltz

DavidOfTAK said:


> They should add new weather like tornadoes and floods and as part of your job as the mayor you have to fix the town up.



Animal Crossing is meant o be a peaceful game and I disapprove of this. Besides, not everywhere have tornadoes and floods. Thunderstorms are fine because they don't hurt anyone often.

By the way pitfalls are classic prank items intended for fun and are a recurring item and is meant to stay like that.


----------



## RisingSun

MDofDarkheart said:


> I can see like a 3 hole prize game or a prank.
> Otherwise, I don't get why they had pitfalls at all.
> 
> Glad you like the other ideas though.



I've seen it used to set up a race course where two people would race around the course in the host village.  If they made a misstep, they fell into a pitfall.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> I can see like a 3 hole prize game or a prank.
> Otherwise, I don't get why they had pitfalls at all.
> 
> Glad you like the other ideas though.



They are also used for sumo XD. i love pitfalls, they're great little items for the game. I would cry if they took em out!


----------



## Jake

DavidOfTAK said:


> They should add new weather like tornadoes and floods and as part of your job as the mayor you have to fix the town up.



no thanks, this would just ruin it


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> no thanks, this would just ruin it



I also agree that it would ruin it, but I have to say that floods and tornadoes aren't weather, they're natural disasters.
in the case of actual weather, I'd like to see different kinds of rain instead of just the same rain. Like, light showers where it's raining, but barely. Normal like it is. and harder rain where it's raining a little harder, but not extremely, and the trees sway a little.


----------



## monkey905332

Prof Gallows said:


> I also agree that it would ruin it, but I have to say that floods and tornadoes aren't weather, they're natural disasters.
> in the case of actual weather, I'd like to see different kinds of rain instead of just the same rain. Like, light showers where it's raining, but barely. Normal like it is. and harder rain where it's raining a little harder, but not extremely, and the trees sway a little.


That would be pretty awesome


----------



## Bree

Prof Gallows said:


> I also agree that it would ruin it, but I have to say that floods and tornadoes aren't weather, they're natural disasters.
> in the case of actual weather, I'd like to see different kinds of rain instead of just the same rain. Like, light showers where it's raining, but barely. Normal like it is. and harder rain where it's raining a little harder, but not extremely, and the trees sway a little.



That's a beast idea~!!!!! I would love to see that, and maybe the ocean could get slightly rough.


----------



## Kip

when i see such & so many good ideas on this thread, it eases the wait a bit


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Relationships - No! Too weird and not Animal Crossing like.
Pitfalls - Already said I saw Bidoof's point so dropping my objection to them.
Other ideas - Didn't see any others since my computer and my 3DS are slow to respond.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

I think that their should be a gardening map that shows what you need to put more or less of where it needs to be. Like, if you have too many trees, it could show the area of where you need to take down the tree at. Or if for say, you need more flowers, it could show where you need to put more flowers at. This would make it alot more easy to get a perfect town, than what it already is.


----------



## MajorDAO

MiracleHeart said:


> I think they should make relationships that would be fun and then you have to do certain things for them to go out with you. it would also be very cute :3



There already is a relationship system in Animal Crossing. (It's not very good.) But, it's not romance related.
It's always been in the games.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Tide of Dreams said:


> I think that their should be a gardening map that shows what you need to put more or less of where it needs to be. Like, if you have too many trees, it could show the area of where you need to take down the tree at. Or if for say, you need more flowers, it could show where you need to put more flowers at. This would make it alot more easy to get a perfect town, than what it already is.



I kind of understand what you mean.
It would be nice.
I don't think that will happen though.


----------



## Jake

Tide of Dreams said:


> I think that their should be a gardening map that shows what you need to put more or less of where it needs to be. Like, if you have too many trees, it could show the area of where you need to take down the tree at. Or if for say, you need more flowers, it could show where you need to put more flowers at. This would make it alot more easy to get a perfect town, than what it already is.


yes, but perfect town gives you the golden watering cam. Just like catching all bugs/fish gets you the rod and net. Having it show you which areas need work, and what they need, would just make getting the golden can too easy. And IMHO, the Golden can is probably the most rewardable, and useful golden item in the game. If they made it too easy to get, well that's just be sad.


----------



## Kip

I kinda agree with bidoof ^-^' i was thrilled when i got the golden watering can from all the hard work i put into my town, it felt very rewarding, if they made it easier it wouldn't be as fun or rewarding ^-^' that's just my opinion though


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I can see the point each side is trying to make about the water can.

off topic moment

I am still trying to get a prefect town in ACCF. *sighs*

okay back on topic.

Any non-tool related ideas?


----------



## BroccliManRob

#1. I think it would be cool to be able to visit other people's towns around the world instead of just locally (obviously you would need WiFi.) Like if 400 people were playing AC in NY then you could select a town to visit. For example, it would be cool if you had a whole map of the world with different countries that play AC and you can visit there towns. But you should be able to choose if you want your town gates closed and people can only come in by request, or have your gate open and anyone could walk in freely. It would also be cool if you could use the 3DS microphone to talk to the visitors. If you wanted to get more into detail with this idea, there should be fee's to travel places depending on the distance between you and another country. Let's say you wanted to travel from NY to Hawaii or Japan (Some far away place from New York) you should have to pay plane fee's (like 40-50,000 bells.) If you were traveling by train from NY to NJ you should pay 10-15,000 bells depending on were you're going in the state.  
#2. (Ties in with #1) Traveling rewards. It would be cool to get rewarded for being an big traveler. For example, if you traveled to 10 different towns you should get an airplane or train model as a reward to put in your house stating you traveled to 10 different places. If you travel 50-100 places, you should get big discounts on certain travel fee's (See idea #1 for details) And if you travel an outrageous amount of times like 300+ different places, there should be some huge reward (I can't think of.)
#3. Town Visitor Servers. There should be a certain amount of people able to join your town (that you choose.) There should be a 15 person limit to reduce lag issues (which I don't know how that would work out.) For example, if you wanted to invite 3 of your friends to come hangout in your town, you should only let 3 people in your town (but you'll be able to change that anytime.) 
#4. Meeting people on airplanes/trains. If you and some others were traveling to the same area on a plane (Like different towns for example) you should be able to talk to each other. It would be cool to talk to them through text or voice chat (using 3DS microphone.)   
Well there are my 4 main ideas for future AC games. But keep in mind, these are only suggestions and would only work with WiFi connectivity. I hope you like this idea and constructive criticism would help, but please don't hate me for these ideas because this is my first time posting on this website. Have a nice day!


----------



## Tide of Wonders

Those all sound like great ideas BroccliManRob!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Ummmmm not wanting the fee for travel thing.
Otherwise the ideas seem pretty good.

Though I doubt there will be a map of towns type thing.

Off topic moment

You can connect to people arould the world in ACCF already and the 3DS has a regional map on the Mii Plaza.
I hope to make tons of 3DS friends before the game even comes out.

Back on Topic

1. Anime Costumes
2. Editing current shirts/pants/etc.
3. Rare Items on Beach
4. Bring back the message in a bottle!


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> Ummmmm not wanting the fee for travel thing.
> Otherwise the ideas seem pretty good.
> 
> Though I doubt there will be a map of towns type thing.
> 
> Off topic moment
> 
> You can connect to people arould the world in ACCF already and the 3DS has a regional map on the Mii Plaza.
> I hope to make tons of 3DS friends before the game even comes out.
> 
> Back on Topic
> 
> 1. Anime Costumes
> 2. Editing current shirts/pants/etc.
> 3. Rare Items on Beach
> 4. Bring back the message in a bottle!



I agree with all of this!
YES PLZ!

also, having to pay a fee wouldn't be easy for some people.

Here is my AC3DS Ideas video (sorry if i already posted this ^-^')





It's rather old (i was bad at spelling that time) well, i still am kinda bad at spelling XD


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Kip: ^_^ Glad you liked my ideas.
I've watched that video before.
Never knew you'd made it though.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Kip: ^_^ Glad you liked my ideas.
> I've watched that video before.
> Never knew you'd made it though.



That's strange! i had a feeling you'd watched it already! XD


----------



## Tide of Wonders

I would like alot more diversity in facial features. I would like for their to be circle and rectangle noses....and pink lips on the mouths for girls or normal lips for boys. Maybe even some beauty marks on the lips or eyes for girls.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Tide of Dreams said:


> I would like alot more diversity in facial features. I would like for their to be circle and rectangle noses....and pink lips on the mouths for girls or normal lips for boys. Maybe even some beauty marks on the lips or eyes for girls.



I like the idea about diversification of facial features.
Though I would rather they have options not a set face.
I do like the beauty mark idea though not just on lips or eyes.
I like to be able to move it where I'd like it to be if I want my character to have one at all.
As for lips..... why just pink?
Can't we have more color choices than pink or plain lips?
Also what about different mouth styles?


----------



## Tide of Wonders

MDofDarkheart said:


> Though I would rather they have options not a set face.
> I do like the beauty mark idea though not just on lips or eyes.
> I like to be able to move it where I'd like it to be if I want my character to have one at all.
> As for lips..... why just pink?
> Can't we have more color choices than pink or plain lips?
> Also what about different mouth styles?



Of course we could have more colors for lips, too!
Yeah, I'd like different mouth styles, as well.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Tide of Dreams said:


> Of course we could have more colors for lips, too!
> Yeah, I'd like different mouth styles, as well.



^_^ Glad we agree. ^_^

New ideas anyone?


----------



## VillageDweller

Being able to buy different cakes and such at the Cafe.

Off topic, anybody remember me?


----------



## Kip

VillageDweller said:


> Being able to buy different cakes and such at the Cafe.
> 
> Off topic, anybody remember me?



I'm pretty sure everyone remembers! i know i do.

and i love those ideas!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@VillageDweller: Yay! You are back!

Nice idea! I'd love if that was put in the game.


----------



## Static

Idk if this idea was brought yet but

They should make animals be able to go in Tom Nook store and Able store, and Museum/cafe.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Static said:


> Idk if this idea was brought yet but
> 
> They should make animals be able to go in Tom Nook store and Able store, and Museum/cafe.



It had not been brought up.
Expanding on your idea.

What if they buy stuff and you get some of the money from the sales to improve the town maybe?


----------



## Static

MDofDarkheart said:


> It had not been brought up.
> Expanding on your idea.
> 
> What if they buy stuff and you get some of the money from the sales to improve the town maybe?



The animals can go in just to look xD


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Static said:


> The animals can go in just to look xD



Oh ok. 
I just thought my expanding on the idea was good.
Lol, that would be cute though.


----------



## Jake

just have them walk around would be good, not buy stuff


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Ok. I do like the walking around in stores idea.
It's sort of like how in ACCF if you go the city sometimes you'll find a random villager inside Gracie's Grace.

Let's move on to any another idea now.
*has idea/writer's block*
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Kip

They should make the moon & fireworks reflection in the water like on ACGC version


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Kip said:


> They should make the moon & fireworks reflection in the water like on ACGC version



Aww yeah they would be the best!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Kip: I did like the Moonlight reflecting on the water in the gamecube AC.
I don't want the fireworks reflecting though.


----------



## jonnyboy

is anyone online right now??


----------



## jonnyboy

are you available to play right now?


----------



## Static

Kip said:


> They should make the moon & fireworks reflection in the water like on ACGC version



It's more better having to actually looks at the fireworks and moon than having to look at the reflection.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@johnnyboy: 1. Your off topic.
2. If looking for people to get on your ACCF go to the forum for it!
3. Go to the open gate sticky and post that you are looking for people to play with.

@everyone else: Okay now that I got that part out of the way.
Back on topic.

1. Customization (might have misspelled the word) - Let use pick our hairstyle, eye shape, nose shape, eyebrow shape, lip style, lip color, etc. Of course it'd been based on Animal Crossing's chartacter style.
2. Gates - let us choose the gate style!


----------



## Kip

Static said:


> It's more better having to actually looks at the fireworks and moon than having to look at the reflection.



Buchu don't have to look at the reflections ;D



MDofDarkheart said:


> @johnnyboy: 1. Your off topic.
> 2. If looking for people to get on your ACCF go to the forum for it!
> 3. Go to the open gate sticky and post that you are looking for people to play with.
> 
> @everyone else: Okay now that I got that part out of the way.
> Back on topic.
> 
> 1. Customization (might have misspelled the word) - Let use pick our hairstyle, eye shape, nose shape, eyebrow shape, lip style, lip color, etc. Of course it'd been based on Animal Crossing's chartacter style.
> 2. Gates - let us choose the gate style!



I agree with this!.


----------



## Donjay

The game itself is looking promising so far, I've always been a huge AC fan. It would be cool if you could take pictures in-game. Just like on City Folk. That's all I'm actually asking for. And of course, the town generator.

I'd also love to see the animal pictures back.


----------



## Kaiaa

Donjay said:


> The game itself is looking promising so far, I've always been a huge AC fan. It would be cool if you could take pictures in-game. Just like on City Folk. That's all I'm actually asking for. And of course, the town generator.
> 
> I'd also love to see the animal pictures back.



Agreed. I believe that we will be able to take pictures in the 3DS version because people were able to in City Folk, plus we have the memory card for storage. At least thats what I'm guessing. I hope they wouldn't take out such a neat feature. Also I would love to see animal pictures that you could hang up or put on a table hehe


----------



## MDofDarkheart

It would be cool to hang them up instead of just placing them on the ground or a table.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MDofDarkheart said:


> It would be cool to hang them up instead of just placing them on the ground or a table.



With the already mentioned hanging feature for some furniture, that would be a brilliant addition to bringing the villager pictures back. Was one of my favorite things, I would get so excited when my favorite villager would give me their picture.


----------



## Kip

That was a great feature in the game. It added another goal, for many people I'm assuming.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kip said:


> That was a great feature in the game. It added another goal, for many people I'm assuming.



Gave it some depth too. When a villager gave me their picture, I really felt like that was important, and every time I changed the theme of a room I always kept the pictures.


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> Gave it some depth too. When a villager gave me their picture, I really felt like that was important, and every time I changed the theme of a room I always kept the pictures.



Haha i did the same thing!. I also liked their quotes on the back.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Kip said:


> Haha i did the same thing!. I also liked their quotes on the back.



I never got any pictures saddly.
I kept trying but no one ever gave me one.
T_T I want the pictures back so I can finally get one! T_T


----------



## Kip

All you gotta do is talk to the villager enough times almost everyday and send them letters, then you should be able get one. They do ask a series of questions and you have to answer them correctly (this only happens sometimes though)


They must add an out door Radio and a Picnic Table


----------



## RisingSun

Kip said:


> All you gotta do is talk to the villager enough times almost everyday and send them letters, then you should be able get one. They do ask a series of questions and you have to answer them correctly (this only happens sometimes though)
> 
> 
> They must add an out door Radio and a Picnic Table



I also do a lot of waving at them.  They seem to prefer to give pictures with that.


----------



## Kip

RisingSun said:


> I also do a lot of waving at them.  They seem to prefer to give pictures with that.



Y'know, i didn't even know that was on the game until last month... i never got to try it and both my games broke


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

What if your house had a phone, so you could call to see if the animal was home or not before you go run the town trying to find them.


----------



## Kaiaa

RoosterInURbutt said:


> What if your house had a phone, so you could call to see if the animal was home or not before you go run the town trying to find them.



I love this idea! In WW you had a telephone but it was used for making sure Katrina could come to town and other things. If they bring the phone back, they definitely should let us call out townspeople.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

*looks abit confused.* You can wave to them?

Back on topic
I like the outdoor picnic table idea.
A radio outside would need to look like it belonged there.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I can see how having a radio outside would be nice, BUT.

the music already there is fantastic. AC has some, if not the best, background music ever.
plus a radio outside would look funny if it were raining.


----------



## Kami

Hmm, I think they could add a feature when you can run more than one town. But only one town per person... And they need to bring back a lot of festivals from the Gamecube version of AC.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kami said:


> Hmm, I think they could add a feature when you can run more than one town. But only one town per person... And they need to bring back a lot of festivals from the Gamecube version of AC.



I'm not sure about the limits of the 3DS, but from what I can tell from past AC games, having more than one town on a single file might be too much for it to handle, also prevents people from cheating. As for the events, yes. Taking the role of mayor, you should be allowed to decide how many and what events you have and when.


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> I can see how having a radio outside would be nice, BUT.
> 
> the music already there is fantastic. AC has some, if not the best, background music ever.
> plus a radio outside would look funny if it were raining.



I agree with this but the music playing in the raido would be Totakeke's songs, they are also good!, and about the raining part... im not sure how that would work ^-^;



MDofDarkheart said:


> *looks abit confused.* You can wave to them?
> 
> Back on topic
> I like the outdoor picnic table idea.
> A radio outside would need to look like it belonged there.



Yeah! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9MHXreDiKg Also im sure nintendo would find a way to make the radio look fitting.


----------



## Kip

* Sorry, this was a failed double post, Please try again after the beep...*


----------



## RisingSun

MDofDarkheart said:


> *looks abit confused.* You can wave to them?
> 
> Back on topic
> I like the outdoor picnic table idea.
> A radio outside would need to look like it belonged there.



Waving - From a distance, tap on the character.  You can do it in ACCF too.

Radio - an interesting idea...maybe have it so that it only plays for a certain distance from your picnic area so that it does not overrun the regular music.


----------



## Kip

RisingSun said:


> Radio - an interesting idea...maybe have it so that it only plays for a certain distance from your picnic area so that it does not overrun the regular music.



Yeah! that was the idea but i forgot to add it in!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@RisingSun: Thanks for telling me.

@Kip: Yep.
Maybe a false rock speaker type radio.
Than it'd blend into the scenery and be rain proofed!


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

How about the outside radio just breaks if you leave it out in the rain
so its your own fault if you decided to leave it outside and not bring it inside when done with it.


----------



## Kip

^ I like both your ideas! ^


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Radio - I'd rather it not break if left outside.

New ideas below
1. Clock - give us the option to have the clock on city hall or place a new clock tower.
2. Trees - Give us more options for types of regular and fruit trees.
For instance: Banana, Grapefruit, Birch, Elm, and Oak Trees.


----------



## Kip

I've just got a new idea while reading the previous ones. They could make the clock bell sound changeable. The song/tune is changeable already so they should make it so you can choose the sound it plays, or just make it change during the seasons.


----------



## bloop2424

They should have a pattern catalog where you can upload your patterns to the wi-fi system thingy at like the Able sisters store. You can buy other people's pattern at a price they set. Searches by keywords...


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> Radio - I'd rather it not break if left outside.
> 
> New ideas below
> 1. Clock - give us the option to have the clock on city hall or place a new clock tower.
> 2. Trees - Give us more options for types of regular and fruit trees.
> For instance: Banana, Grapefruit, Birch, Elm, and Oak Trees.



All these are good, really like the tree idea and clock (I'd like new fruit too, but if it doesn't happen idc)

as for this discussion on the radio. I don't really like it


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm for more fruit types. Anything to change it up a bit.
But I agree with Bidoof, not really digging the outside radio idea.

I would also hope that since you're the mayor, your birthday would be celebrated a lot more than just having letters and a cake sent to you. Have the villagers gather at the town hall and have a party.


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm for more fruit types. Anything to change it up a bit.
> But I agree with Bidoof, not really digging the outside radio idea.
> 
> I would also hope that since you're the mayor, your birthday would be celebrated a lot more than just having letters and a cake sent to you. Have the villagers gather at the town hall and have a party.



This please.


----------



## Kami

Ooh! A cellphone would be great!


----------



## Miss Anonymous

Kami said:


> Ooh! A cellphone would be great!



Ooh, and it would notify you if any of your friends were online. That would be SO aweshum. 

...But I kind of feel like it doesn't really fit the tone of the game, although it is a good idea.


----------



## Jake

Paigey said:


> Ooh, and it would notify you if any of your friends were online. That would be SO aweshum.
> 
> ...But I kind of feel like it doesn't really fit the tone of the game, although it is a good idea.



That's kinda the idea of the friend roster in the 3DS home menu..


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Cellphone - Has already been discussed and does not fit into AC.

Clock - Yes I like the clock bell chime change idea.
Glad people like and expanded on this idea.

Trees - Glad people like this idea.

Party for Birthday - Like this idea!
Don't know if it will happen.

Radio - This idea is done being discuss now.

New Ideas below​
Lighthouse - Give us the option to choose it's colors, design, and where it's placed along the beach.

Windmill - Give us the option to choose it's design, colors, and where it's placed.

Fountain - Let us choose the design, color, and placement of it.


----------



## MajorDAO

I think there should be a use for those QR Codes.
How about using the codes to share patterns...


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@MajorDAO: That idea was disguss before and alot of people liked it.


----------



## MajorDAO

MDofDarkheart said:


> @MajorDAO: That idea was disguss before and alot of people liked it.



Aw... Oh well.


----------



## RisingSun

MajorDAO said:


> Aw... Oh well.



I understand...with over 60 pages of discussion, it is difficult to read all of it to know what has already been discussed.  It is a good idea!!  Great minds think alike


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Yeah it is a great idea.
I'm just trying to think of new ones.
Which is getting harder now.


----------



## Miss Anonymous

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned already, but I think it'd be a minor improvement to add new special events besides the normal holidays (Valentine's Day, Halloween, Thanksgiving, etc.). Think Harvest Moon (to anyone who's played the HM games). They have festivals dedicated to just watching the freakin' stars! One idea could be sending lanterns out into the ocean in memory of the deceased, or even neighbors that moved (I know, it's stupid). I don't know, that probably isn't the best idea, but you guys get the point.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

New Events - This idea is good. Though some HM festivals would not be something you could have in AC.
Also I doubt anyone wants an AC that has the feel of any other game.
I do like your idea alot though.
I look at the stars in AC alot so a Star Gazing event might be a good idea.


----------



## Miss Anonymous

Last night, I read somewhere that it's a _possibility_ that you, as the mayor, may be able to create your own events. I'm not sure if this is official or not, but if it is, then my idea just may become a reality! Yaay!


----------



## Prof Gallows

A lot earlier in the thread there was a lot of talk about making your own events. It's possible, and probably likely to an extent.

and not to be hating on the 3DS or anything, but I will be pissed if shooting the slingshot is similar to how you do in OoT 3DS.
That crap is annoying.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

What is OoT 3DS?
*looks abit confused.*

Ok now to my newest ideas.

1. Spookina - a ghost who has lost her pet dog.
2. Ghoulie - Spookina's ghost dog!
3. Ghost furniture - given out by Spookina for reuniting her with Ghoulie.


----------



## Miss Anonymous

I like that idea with Spookina the ghost, the only problem I see with it is that you usually don't see pets in this game (with the exception of insects and fish). Maybe if there was another thing she lost...


----------



## Kip

I'm not sure if we've already discussed this but it would be cool if they made it so you could hang curtains or blinds on the window.


Btw OoT = The Legend of Zelda "Ocarina of Time"

So OoT for the 3DS is Ocarina of Time 3DS, i think anyways.


----------



## Miss Anonymous

I think that'd be a good idea, especially with the introduction of patterns on furniture so you can create your own curtains. ^_^

I always thought it'd be cool if you could actually use to kitchen furniture to make food, and you'd buy ingrediants the a grocery store in town. And you could make things for neighbors and Wi-Fi friends... I don't know, I always fancied that idea, haha.


----------



## Kip

Miss Anonymous said:


> I think that'd be a good idea, especially with the introduction of patterns on furniture so you can create your own curtains. ^_^
> 
> I always thought it'd be cool if you could actually use to kitchen furniture to make food, and you'd buy ingrediants the a grocery store in town. And you could make things for neighbors and Wi-Fi friends... I don't know, I always fancied that idea, haha.



I agree with this so much, i even had it in my AC3DS Ideas video.


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> I'm not sure if we've already discussed this but it would be cool if they made it so you could hang curtains or blinds on the window.



yes I like this idea


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Curtains/Blinds - Yes! Yes! Yes!

Cooking - No, too HM like for AC.


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> Curtains/Blinds - Yes! Yes! Yes!
> 
> Cooking - No, too HM like for AC.



Good found someone who thinks cooking will make AC HM


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I like AC and HM.
I don't want any ideas that would make the two cross paths.
AC is more relaxed play than HM is.
HM has certain things that you must do to move it forward.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

*Explaining my decision and the differences in the games*

1. AC is more relaxed play than HM is.
2. HM has certain things that you must do to move it forward.
3. AC has animals that talk like people!
4. HM has normal animals and humans.

I like both the games alot.
They should never become crossed!


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks

Your right! I have only played hm once and it was a few years ago on a friend's DS so I do not really know about the game too much, but I don't want animal crossing to be like another game or at least not so much to where we notice it. Its cool how Animal Crossing is its own thing and maybe even genre in games. Its like a simulation, but not so much to where its Sims and its adventurey but not Tomb Raider or any real adventure game. Now I am just blabbing about what genre Animal Crossing is lol.


Edit:
And also Sims can be a little innapropriate so its nice that Animal Crossing is staying appropriate!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Well the Sims has always stuck with a T rating, so it's aimed at teenagers and adults, whereas Animal Crossing is pointed to everyone, but mostly a younger audience.

And yes, cooking wouldn't feel right in AC. I'm fine with neighbors talking about food, especially lazy ones going on about how much of something they can eat. As for the differences, AC is about(or was about) moving out on your own, working to pay your mortgage, meeting new people and bettering your community.
Harvest Moon focuses on doing manual labor to better yourself and the community, you build relationships in a different way than AC, and later on the game focuses on you raising your family. HM is a lot more complex than AC when it comes to furthering the game.


----------



## strucked

It would be nice to see some dolphins while swimming and maybe some coral reefs while diving. Maybe they could make whale watching on certain times of the year like in real life. That would be awesome


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Fishing wile swimming! Can you say shark attack? Jelly sting?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Dolphins - Yes but as part of fishing.

Whales - Yes again as part of fishing.

Coral Reefs - Yes! Add more colors of Coral in the game too!

Attacks/Stings - Well Bees, Scropions and Tarantulas already attack you in the game.
I don't think they'd allow Shark attacks in the game because of the Rating they try to stick to.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

MDofDarkheart said:


> Dolphins - Yes but as part of fishing.
> 
> Whales - Yes again as part of fishing.
> 
> Coral Reefs - Yes! Add more colors of Coral in the game too!
> 
> Attacks/Stings - Well Bees, Scropions and Tarantulas already attack you in the game.
> I don't think they'd allow Shark attacks in the game because of the Rating they try to stick to.




Awww... But it could be like..
" o no! You got attacked by a shark!"
And you will be missing a arm for the rest of the day, or till you go buy some meds and then they will put it back on!
Your folk could be like
"what happend!? You look silly! You have one arm!"
Besides it would only be like that in July anyways.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

maybe a cut scene type shark attack were it just chases you back to shore.


----------



## Kip

"But if they make diving it will be too much like Endless Ocean" (Sarcasm)


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Diving - Confirmed in the trialer.

Shark attacks - No! That would make it too much like a T rated game and too much like certain non-relaxed play games.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> Diving - Confirmed in the trialer.
> 
> Shark attacks - No! That would make it too much like a T rated game and too much like certain non-relaxed play games.



Lol i was being sarcastic.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Kip: I know you were.
I was talking on idea points.
*laughs cutely*


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Kip: I know you were.
> I was talking on idea points.
> *laughs cutely*



Ah i see!. Hopefully if the boxing ring returns they'll make it so you can actually walk in it.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

I want on halloween patchy pants and shoes to go along with the shirt.
I wanna look like I live in a box


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Kip: Yeah it was a huge bed.
I hope they make it more use-able.

@Rooster: Yeah, the hobo ountfit!
Good idea!


----------



## Malaya

They should make it where you have multiple bags so you could hold more items, and add more neighbours in your town as well as newer animals. After watching videos on YouTube it looks like this game is going to be awesomley fun!!!!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

I would love more bags. Maybe a ability to drop one and pick up another and go


----------



## Malaya

Better yet, say your fishing and we all know how often you tend to catch a sea bass. Say you catch 5. Instead of 5 seperate slots being wasted they should make it just 1 slot with a number marker on the picture that shows how much fish there are. Like (x5) so you could sell more items and have more money and wouldn't have to waste time gout to nooks all the time.

The largest amount you could hold is x99 then it could love to the next open slot


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

I get it, but like I can see how they want to keep it one by one because it is what you as a person are soposed to be able to carry and it would be hard to carry that meny fish. But then again it has it's own flaws as being like that because you can carry such large items and a lot of them in fact a hole furniture series on you at once. So why not stack them like the bells.
One cabinet can have like 10 pages now, game cube you had to have locker after locker to hold what you want.
It would be really nice to be able to carry more but all in all I would't be disappointed if I couldn't. It would be nice though. Good idea Malaya


----------



## Kip

I like the pockets the way are, bags would be good but stacking would make the game seem more unreal XD


----------



## RisingSun

Malaya said:


> Better yet, say your fishing and we all know how often you tend to catch a sea bass. Say you catch 5. Instead of 5 seperate slots being wasted they should make it just 1 slot with a number marker on the picture that shows how much fish there are. Like (x5) so you could sell more items and have more money and wouldn't have to waste time gout to nooks all the time.
> 
> The largest amount you could hold is x99 then it could love to the next open slot



I love this, especially since I am usually fishing at night after Nook's is closed.  I hate having to throw back catches because I don't have enough room for it.


----------



## Kip

It would be cool if it went up to 5 cause if it was anymore you wouldn't go to the store as much and as much as people dislike it, it's still one of the games better sides... but that's only my opinion ^-^;


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> I like the pockets the way are, bags would be good but stacking would make the game seem more unreal XD



this, it's fine as is with the inventory.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks

I am okay with it going up to 5. This saves time, and keeps you going to the store alot still.


----------



## TheFarmboy

Hmm..... if we can decorate our town, I wonder if we can have things like Hot Springs or a public pool considering swimming is added. And I wonder if you can, you can relocate your house if you pick a place you didn't like. Also for desgins, it should be like off of Wild World where you can use the Stylus or the DPad/Buttons to make the patterns. One for free hand, another for precision.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

I like to keep my fav fish and bugs in my house on display. One thing I allways wanted was to be able to have like a item fish tank where I could put more then one fish in. Fresh with fresh salt with salt, but it would be nice to have like a couple clowns and a star fish in one tank or something. 
I know I cant but I had to try for a wile, but to catch that bird with the net that hangs on the message board.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm sorry to shot down the stacking idea but it would make AC too much like HM.
I like the pockets as is.
I do wish you had a couple more slots or a seperate tool pocket.
Though I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm sorry to shot down the stacking idea but it would make AC too much like HM.
> I like the pockets as is.
> I do wish you had a couple more slots or a seperate tool pocket.
> Though I doubt that will happen.



Yes, I'm also fine with the pockets the way they are. If there was stacking however, i wold only like it to go up to 5 (for somethings anyway).


If there wasn't any cooking then I'd be fine as long as there was more food such as

-Berries, Pies, Pizza, Bread, Vegetables, Cakes, Soups, ect!!!!
...i think i like food too much.

*Some other ideas.*
-Hopefully they make it so you can place fences down
-I'd like it if there was another musician besides K.K.
-Up to 12 Design spaces
-Diary or Note book
-Readable Books
-It'd be cool if you could carry a Flute like a toy and blow on it
-Pools

I know not many people read books but i know some people would eventually read. If the game had more features it would add on countless play hours!. And i know many people wouldn't agree with these ideas, these are just some of the things (i) would like in the game.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

more food - Ummmm your character doesn't really need to eat so no real use for food unless they make things to eat in the cafe as cutscenes like when you drink coffee.

fences - I like this idea.

another musician - Why? K.K. is awesome!

Up to 12 Design spaces - Love this idea!

Diary or Note book - Hmmmm, more detail please.
What's is it's use?

Readable Books - Depends on what you mean.

Flute - Interesting

Pools - I like, more detail please.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Stackables, no. It was mentioned in the early parts of this thread. It would outright kill the way you play.
If you could have  amount of one item stacked in your pockets, what is stopping that from being exploited? Say you invite someone over to your town. They have an entire maxed out pocket full of pitfalls. This wouldn't be such a big problem if things stayed as they are, without stacking. But with it, you could expect to have your entire town ruined.

Also, stacking could also be exploited through cheating methods. So no, bad idea.

Not so keen on the tool bag idea anymore either, it would be nice but I've always just kept my tools in mail slots if I didn't have enough room.


----------



## Joyce

I really hope you can collect pictures from neighbours again. I liked that. I would also love the grass not to disappear so fast by just walking over it (it should be as the DS version, not as the Wii version).


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Did anyone ever get a prefect town with no grass?

Back on topic.
Ideas below

1. Clothing Storage options
Places for just outfits and accessories! 
Nothing else can be stored in them.
2. Phineas's Item Shop
A place for phineas (balloon guy) to sell his items.


----------



## Temari

I heard somewhere that Nook isn't going to be there anymore, so maybe his little nephews are going to take over? I also heard somewhere that there's going to be new background music ^^~

A little while back ago, when I first heard the game was going to be made, I sent an email to Nintendo giving a few suggestions to what there should be in the game.

I thought there should be more things that you can do that related to the movie, so I suggested being able to explore caves around the edge of town.
I also suggested festivals or something like that xD

There were a lot more things that I suggested, but I can't remember them all.....those are the two I remember....
But Nintendo replied back to me saying that they put my things on file 8D! That made me happy ouo~


----------



## Kip

And now we see caves! that's just epic!.

1. Clothing Storage options Places for just outfits and accessories! 
 Nothing else can be stored in them.
2. Phineas's Item Shop
 A place for phineas (balloon guy) to sell his items
Me like!.


*another musician - Why? K.K. is awesome!*
Ahh i agree, i change my mind. I like K.K. too much. One is enough XD

*Diary or Note book - Hmmmm, more detail please. What's is it's use?*
Well in the first Animal Crossing there were Diaries and note books you could write down anything in them and read what you wrote in the past days and months.

*Readable Books - Depends on what you mean.*
It would be kinda like a letter, it would appear on the bottom screen and you could scroll through pages, and you could buy them from stores or get them form a library

*Pools - I like, more detail please.*
You know like how you can buy those pools for your house? well it would be cool if you could place them outdoors and you could swim in them, similar to swimming in the ocean and they'd have bigger pools too


----------



## Prof Gallows

Waterbed. Just one item I think would be neat to have. Works like any other bed, but the sounds would be different and you'd move up and down a little when you got onto it. I like the wardrobe idea though. It always felt really funny to keep all of my clothes inside of my fridge, or having fish and tools inside of a dresser.

But I would like to further your idea a little MD. This wardrobe or what have, specifically for clothing. I would like to see a menu put into that where you can preview your outfit. With the new clothing options, a way to preview outfits and save them would be very nice without having to take them out and put them on.

check them triples.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Waterbed - Yes! Love this idea!

Preview/save outfits idea - Yes!
I really like this expansion to my idea alot!

Notebook/Dairy - I like it!

Readable books - Ummmm still not sure if I'd want this idea.

Outdoor Pools - I like it now that I know more about it.

Another Musician - Discussion of this was ended by original idea poster aka Kip.

Phineas Shop - Yay glad someone liked this idea!


----------



## Kip

If i were to make another Animal Crossing 3DS Ideas video it would probably be over an hour, full of ideas from this thread.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

I think it would be a good idea to customize your face while looking at a vanity. Like, changing your eye color/shape, skin color, nose shape, mouth shape, make up, etc.


----------



## Joyce

I would also like it if there would be some new furniture (sets) and clothing.


----------



## Kip

Joyce said:


> I would also like it if there would be some new furniture (sets) and clothing.



This has been confirmed


----------



## Ti4558

I hope they add Mining to the game, maybe you could find more valuable gems during months that don't have many good fish/bugs. Also it could be another way to find fossils.


----------



## Kaiaa

Ti4558 said:


> I hope they add Mining to the game, maybe you could find more valuable gems during months that don't have many good fish/bugs. Also it could be a another way to find fossils.



If they added mining, I LOVE the idea of it being used to uncover fossils.


----------



## Julie

for now, I think the only thing I would really like is voice chat, like the wii speak in city folk. I usually use a USB keyboard in City Folk but the keyboard on the DS would be kind of a pain... so I do hope they add some kind of voice chat. the rest can be a surprise!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

OMG!
I went to my EB Games and was told Nintendo pushed AC3DS back to August!
Also I get a free year of GameInformer now!
So I'll be watching the release page to see if they mention AC3DS in August issue!

Back on topic

1. Villages houses - I think villagers should have different types of houses!
So far I've only seen 1 house type in every AC for villagers.

2. Bigger Tailor Shop - Would allow for more design displays and more things to be sold at the same time.


----------



## Kaiaa

MDofDarkheart said:


> 1. Villages houses - I think villagers should have different types of houses!
> So far I've only seen 1 house type in every AC for villagers.



I love the idea of seeing different types of houses in AC. Variety is the spice of life, am I right? It would be neat if villagers could "upgrade" their houses the longer they live in your village; it would never be as magnificent as yours but it would be more roomy.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> OMG!
> 1. Villages houses - I think villagers should have different types of houses!
> So far I've only seen 1 house type in every AC for villagers.
> 
> 2. Bigger Tailor Shop - Would allow for more design displays and more things to be sold at the same time.



These ideas are amazing, I'd love they were added. Also what do you mean by more types of houses? there are at least 3 - 4 different types in ACCF, im not sure if that's what you mean though.



Kaiaa said:


> I love the idea of seeing different types of houses in AC. Variety is the spice of life, am I right? It would be neat if villagers could "upgrade" their houses the longer they live in your village; it would never be as magnificent as yours but it would be more roomy.



That would be super epicly epic!. XD


----------



## Prof Gallows

MDofDarkheart said:


> OMG!
> I went to my EB Games and was told Nintendo pushed AC3DS back to August.



What they meant to say was, "We were wrong about guessing, we're pushing it back further now."
It'd be on Nintendo's website if they actually did move a date. 

Also, villagers do live in different types of houses already. The outsides vary between I think six different styles. But more variety would be nice too, maybe have the outside match the inside in a way.


----------



## Julie

Hopefully with the new role as a mayor we would be able to choose where to put the villager's houses, maybe? it kind of drove me nuts that all the villager houses were scattered so randomly.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Yeah, what I meant was the shapes of houses and theme style be different.
Like with Kabuki (japanese samurai cat guy), he could like in a japanese styled temple!
I do like what kaiaa added to the idea.
I like Memory Anemone's house placement idea too.

More ideas 

1. Sub-Basement - Make the normal basement a graded room than add a sub-basement for a not graded + random room.

2. In ground pool - Expanding on Kips earlier outdoor pool idea.

What's written Below is Off topic abit but kinda not since it's about the game we are making ideas up for.

@Professor Gallows: Ummm yeah You missed read that.
EB Games didn't tell me it was pushed back, the paper I got did.
Gamestop is the one that keeps pushing the date back since they run both store's websites!

@All:I am getting a GameInformer magazine now from this month until this month next year so I'll check it for Release Announcements.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> Yeah, what I meant was the shapes of houses and theme style be different.
> Like with Kabuki (japanese samurai cat guy), he could like in a japanese styled temple!
> I do like what kaiaa added to the idea.
> I like Memory Anemone's house placement idea too.
> 
> More ideas
> 
> 1. Sub-Basement - Make the normal basement a graded room than add a sub-basement for a not graded + random room.
> 
> 2. In ground pool - Expanding on Kips earlier outdoor pool idea.
> 
> What's written Below is Off topic abit but kinda not since it's about the game we are making ideas up for.
> 
> @Professor Gallows: Ummm yeah You missed read that.
> EB Games didn't tell me it was pushed back, the paper I got did.
> Gamestop is the one that keeps pushing the date back since they run both store's websites!



YES! i love em!


Ideas

-Bird noises in the morning
-Tree houses (probably already said)
-More secret little areas around the place
-The option to change the design grid between 32-64 Pixles
-Peel fruit (hah)
-Choose where K.K. plays / move the stage


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

Liking all the ideas above 
and my NEW ideas it would be nice if you could place different shaped
patterns on the ground like circles for stepping stone patterns instead of only square patterns and
the ability to place furniture at a slant so i can have my couch in the corner like this \ instead of this _ or this |


----------



## Ti4558

DavidOfTAK said:


> Liking all the ideas above
> and my NEW ideas it would be nice if you could place different shaped
> patterns on the ground like circles for stepping stone patterns instead of only square patterns and
> the ability to place furniture at a slant so i can have my couch in the corner like this \ instead of this _ or this |



Thats a good idea.


----------



## Kaiaa

Speaking of festivals, maybe a music festival where K.K comes to play or during certain festivals K.K. comes to play a festival song.


----------



## Ti4558

Kaiaa said:


> Speaking of festivals, maybe a music festival where K.K comes to play or during certain festivals K.K. comes to play a festival song.



and maybe he'll give a tune so you can listen to it at your house.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Professor Gallows: Ummm yeah You missed read that.
> EB Games didn't tell me it was pushed back, the paper I got did.
> Gamestop is the one that keeps pushing the date back since they run both store's websites!



Regardless, it was still them saying it and not an official announcement. As they are both run by Gamestop, I'd expect them to keep changing it as much as they possibly can. But the magazines are nice, I get them myself.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Nothing for AC3DS in this month's GameInformer.
I'll keep checking though!

Back on topic.

Couch slant -  (DavidofTAK's idea)It's an interesting idea but not really good for a Square room.

Music Festival - (kaiaa's idea) Yes!

Kip's idea reactions below

Secert Areas - Yes!

Stage Move - Yes!

Morning Bird Songs - Yes!

Design Grid - Yes!

Tree House - As a secert base? Or an Actually house?

Fruit Peel - You meaning like peeling the skin off fruit as a cutscreen?
Some fruits don't need peeled to eat them.

My new ideas below.
1. New Color Palettes - You know we have 16 color palettes in the game already.
How about letting us choose what colors go on each palette or when we change palettes not changing the colors already on the design?

2. Style options - For use with Designing Option.
Shirt style, pant style, skirt style. etc options!
Like a fancy skirt, a plain skirt, a dressy blouse, tuxedo shirt, and dress pants.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

I want a male option to not wear a shirt
Skin tight shirt
Wife beater shirt.
I have a lot of ink so with editing I wanna try to at lest make him look a little like me...
No skin tight pants though...
Someone might edit it and not be so appropriate...
There goes rooster... The naked guy...
I do want to edit my swim suit.
I hate shorts that goes above the knee. My shorts are pants that I cut shorter.
I don't like normal shorts there too baggy.
And I want to at lest have a bowling shirt or one I can edit to make it look like rockos modern life!


----------



## Kaiaa

I don't really like the idea of the guys getting to go shirtless, its kinda unfair to the girls. Frankly I don't think they would add it because its technically partial nudity. If you want to go shirtless, you'll have to make a skin-tone shirt.


----------



## Kip

*Tree House - As a secert base? Or an Actually house?*
 Both or just as a secondary house (kinda like the house on the island) :>.

* Fruit Peel - You meaning like peeling the skin off fruit as a cutscreen?
 Some fruits don't need peeled to eat them.*
 Yeah, its just that it irritates me when they eat an orange or coconut with the skin/shell!!

(David)
 Furniture slant - This is what I've wanted since the first hour i play AC
(Kaiaa)

 Music Festival - YUZ

(MDof)
 1. New Color Palettes - You know we have 16 color palettes in the game already.
 How about letting us choose what colors go on each palette or when we change palettes not changing the colors already on the design?

This is also something I've always wanted in the game!!

 2. Style options - For use with Designing Option.
 Shirt style, pant style, skirt style. etc options!
 Like a fancy skirt, a plain skirt, a dressy blouse, tuxedo shirt, and dress pants.

YUZ!


(Rooster)
I want a male option to not wear a shirt

 It doesn't seem like they'd add that but that'd be a good option

Skin tight shirt

 I'm not really a fan of tight clothes but the more clothes the better.

Wife beater shirt.
 YES PLEASE XD

*No skin tight pants though... *

 Too late.

 I do want to edit my swim suit.

 YES same here


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

I liked in the game cube that the train went by at times of the day when you were not using it. I would stop and watch it go by


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Kip: Glad you like my ideas.

Tree house - Yes!
Expanding on this idea:
You could use it as more of a secert base in Multiplayer.
Like a sort of clubhouse for you and your friends to have parties in.

Peel Fruit - I understand where you are coming from now.
I would like it if certain fruits did peel when you went to eat it.

Below are more New Ideas.

1. Swimsuits/SwimTrunks - I saw 1 type of swimsuit in 2 colors for both genders in the trailer.
I'd like to see more types.
Bikinis, One piece, etc for girls.
Different patterns on Trunks for boys.
Or Give us a way to make our own swimsuits and trunks.

2. Beach/Patio Umbrellas! - I just really like the idea of Big Umbrellas in Certain places.

Ok the idea below is not my idea I read this.

1. 3DS voice chat
This was mentioned by someone earlier in the thread by got no attention.
I agree with this idea!
Since the 3DS has a microphone built in it would be great to have AC3DS have a voice chat function!


----------



## Yokie

Ah, yes voice chat would be a good addition to this game me thinks.

What I would like to see in this game is some sort of story or side quest to make it more interesting. They had something familiar in City Folk.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Yokie: What do you mean Story or Side Quest?
What do you mean they had something similar in City Folk?
Please explain........
I have always seem Animal Crossing as a relaxed game not a story based RPG.


----------



## Yokie

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Yokie: What do you mean Story or Side Quest?
> What do you mean they had something similar in City Folk?
> Please explain........
> I have always seem Animal Crossing as a relaxed game not a story based RPG.


Check it out on Google.

And yes, I know it's supposed to be relaxing and all, but what I had in mind didn't involve much action just a little back story of some of the main characters you know what mean?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Yokie said:


> Check it out on Google.
> 
> And yes, I know it's supposed to be relaxing and all, but what I had in mind didn't involve much action just a little back story of some of the main characters you know what mean?



oh I think I get it.
Like how did they come to live in your village.
Sort a before you became the mayor thing?


----------



## Yokie

MDofDarkheart said:


> oh I think I get it.
> Like how did they come to live in your village.
> Sort a before you became the mayor thing?


Precisely. Just knowing the characters a little better.


----------



## Kami

idk if this was said before but, you should get to create your own festivals! :] I bet that if Ninty includes that feature, someones gonna make festivals for everyday in their village. :]


----------



## Kaiaa

If you did get to create festivals I think that they would have a limit to how many you could have a month.


----------



## Kip

Kami said:


> idk if this was said before but, you should get to create your own festivals! :] I bet that if Ninty includes that feature, someones gonna make festivals for everyday in their village. :]



This is somewhat confirmed


----------



## MDofDarkheart

^_^ I am holding out hope. ^_^
My ideas have become somewhat weak lately because I'm running out of topics to cover.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> ^_^ I am holding out hope. ^_^
> My ideas have become somewhat weak lately because I'm running out of topics to cover.



Same here!

most of the great ideas have already been said so i just come up with little ideas.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

If Nintendo gave us son more info we would have more hope and more ideas


----------



## Kip

YES i was just going to say that :>


----------



## Ti4558

It's been so long since we got info


----------



## MDofDarkheart

One of my friends on Natsume.com's Forums said E3 would have information.
That's so far away though and nintendo has not confirmed that any information will be available at E3.

I wish they'd give us atleast a small Nintendo direct(3ds and Wii) informational segment or another Nintendo Channel(Wii) round table discussion.


----------



## Ti4558

When is the next E3?


----------



## Kip

Ti4558 said:


> When is the next E3?



Sometime in June, i think its June 5 - 7th.


----------



## Kaiaa

Since I don't feel like going through 70 pages to find out if this has already been discussed....

What festivals/holidays/events would you like to see and what festivals/holidays/events would you create if we are able to do so and why?

Would you add changes to certain events?


----------



## Temari

Ti4558 said:


> I hope they add Mining to the game, maybe you could find more valuable gems during months that don't have many good fish/bugs. Also it could be another way to find fossils.





Kaiaa said:


> Speaking of festivals, maybe a music festival where K.K comes to play or during certain festivals K.K. comes to play a festival song.



Uhmmmm I not sure if people saw my post before, so I'll say something like it again ^^

A while back, when I first heard that Animal Crossing 3DS was coming out, I sent in a bunch of ideas and suggestions to Nintendo that me and my sister had. 

Some of those ideas included Mining in caves and exploring them, and having festivals and stuff. I suggested ideas that related more to the Animal Crossing Movie. I can't remember all of the ones I sent in, because it was so long ago and the email I sent got deleted from my inbox.

But they replied back saying that they'd put my ideas on file.

I'm not sure if they'll actually add it to the game, but It made me happy knowing that they put it on file ^^


----------



## Kip

MintSwift said:


> Uhmmmm I not sure if people saw my post before, so I'll say something like it again ^^
> 
> A while back, when I first heard that Animal Crossing 3DS was coming out, I sent in a bunch of ideas and suggestions to Nintendo that me and my sister had.
> 
> Some of those ideas included Mining in caves and exploring them, and having festivals and stuff. I suggested ideas that related more to the Animal Crossing Movie. I can't remember all of the ones I sent in, because it was so long ago and the email I sent got deleted from my inbox.
> 
> But they replied back saying that they'd put my ideas on file.
> 
> I'm not sure if they'll actually add it to the game, but It made me happy knowing that they put it on file ^^



I thought i replied to that :O if not then that is just pure amazing i can't wait to see if they added any of your ideas


----------



## RisingSun

MDofDarkheart said:


> One of my friends on Natsume.com's Forums said E3 would have information.
> That's so far away though and nintendo has not confirmed that any information will be available at E3.
> 
> I wish they'd give us atleast a small Nintendo direct(3ds and Wii) informational segment or another Nintendo Channel(Wii) round table discussion.



When I sent a note to Nintendo America asking about it, they hinted that something would probably be said at E3.  I am like you though, I would prefer to see something new sooner.  They also said that the best way to find out official new information would be to check out their "What's New" page (which I check every morning).  The web address is http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew .


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@MintSwift: I wasn't sure if I noticed it or not.
That is amazing though.

@RisingSun: Thanks for the link.
I'll start keeping tabs on it and GameInformer magazine.


----------



## Kaiaa

This post has been changed into a new thread, check it out:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...idays-and-events-oh-my!&p=1230266#post1230266


----------



## RisingSun

Kaiaa said:


> Re-posting this post since it was overlooked:
> 
> Since I don't feel like going through 70 pages to find out if this has already been discussed....
> 
> What festivals/holidays/events would you like to see and what festivals/holidays/events would you create if we are able to do so and why?
> 
> Would you add changes to certain events?



This would be an awesome new thread .

To answer, I like Christmas and Easter and all the normal holidays that CF has.  I hated the lack of holidays in WW.  I think the Mayor's birthday should be a huge blowout festival.


----------



## Kaiaa

Huh alright, I'll make it a thread


----------



## Jake

Bumping this because my thread was closed, and this is the only other suitable thread to discuss what I'm suggesting.
But I hated in CF about hot neighobours moving out, you had to go on all characters and tell them not to. That kinda irrited me


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> Bumping this because my thread was closed, and this is the only other suitable thread to discuss what I'm suggesting.
> But I hated in CF about hot neighobours moving out, you had to go on all characters and tell them not to. That kinda irrited me



Actually all you have to to is talk to them about a few thousand times... nah I'm joking. All i would do is send them a letter and/or talk to them about 7 times a day and they changed their minds. I kept most of my villagers for a year that way ever since i started my new town.


----------



## Jake

yeah but that takes too much effort. it was easier in WW


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> yeah but that takes too much effort. it was easier in WW



I've never tried it in wild world... strange...

Hopefully they make it easier, cause more than half the people i know don't know how to keep villagers in their towns.


----------



## Ti4558

Maybe they could put how to lock villagers on the signboards.


----------



## Kaiaa

I would like to be able to keep more than 8 patterns because I reallllllly hated how I couldn't make a good pathway with corners, and sides, and crosses etc. without having to destroy them or when you put them into storage the patterns on the ground turn into something else!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ti4558 said:


> Maybe they could put how to lock villagers on the signboards.



I don't understand what you mean. But it sounds hilarious. lol


----------



## Ti4558

This is what it means:

In WW, players were able to “lock in” villagers they wanted to keep by completing a task for them (say, delivering a present to a neighbor), but never reporting back that the task was done. For example, I want to keep Limberg forever. He asks me to deliver a present to Dora, which I do, but I never tell Limberg I delivered it. This leaves Limberg hanging in limbo and prevents him from moving. 

This is an uncomfirmed way to lock a villager:

When Tom Nook asks you to write a letter or deliver something to the villager do not complete the assinment and save.

I hope that it works in AC:3ds, so we don't have to lose are favorite villagers.


----------



## Rover AC

Ti4558 said:


> Maybe they could put how to lock villagers on the signboards.



Yeah it sound like you want to strap villagers to the signboard, keep them there and watch as the seasons and cruel Mother Earth waste them away... LOL


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ti4558 said:


> This is what it means:.



That's cheating. It's exploiting a flaw in the game.

Just like in real life, you can't force people to stay somewhere. Having a neighbor leave, even if they are your favorite, is part of the game. Sorry, but I completely disagree with ANY sort of way of forcing a villager to stay in the village. If you don't want them to move, talk to them every day, send them letters, do tasks for them, and IF they do happen to decide to move, you can convince them not to. You go to their house, it'll have boxes. You talk to them, and it gives you the option for them to stay.

Also Rover, that is exactly what I was thinking! XD


----------



## Ti4558

Prof Gallows said:


> That's cheating. It's exploiting a flaw in the game.
> 
> Just like in real life, you can't force people to stay somewhere. Having a neighbor leave, even if they are your favorite, is part of the game. Sorry, but I completely disagree with ANY sort of way of forcing a villager to stay in the village. If you don't want them to move, talk to them every day, send them letters, do tasks for them, and IF they do happen to decide to move, you can convince them not to. You go to their house, it'll have boxes. You talk to them, and it gives you the option for them to stay.



Well being nice to them doesn't always work all the time and I don't mind cheating a little to keep my favortie villager.


----------



## star_extract

Pikachu as a neighbor!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> That's cheating. It's exploiting a flaw in the game.



yes i agree with this so much. it's kind of stupid. Persuading them to stay via talking is much more fun, locking them just sounds ****


----------



## Kip

Ti4558 said:


> Well being nice to them doesn't always work all the time and I don't mind cheating a little to keep my favortie villager.



Being nice/talking to them on City Folk always worked for me (everytime).


That would be cool if they had a jail in the game... ... OvO you could really lock them in the town!


----------



## Jake

no, no jail


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> no, no jail



XD i was only kidding! but you probably already knew that.


----------



## Jake

with some of the things people come up with, i wouldn't have a clue


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Population Growing had a police station, so that was the closest thing. It would be nice to see the police station again.


----------



## Jake

me never play ACGC *sulks in corner*

i missed out on so much.


----------



## RisingSun

The police station was where the two cops hung out (Booker and What's-His-Name [sorry, terrible w/ names]) instead of in the city gates (which GC didn't have).  I think I would like to see a return of that as well, especially since I did not see gates in the new city.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The worst thing you can do in AC is burying pitfalls. I don't think that warrants jail time. XD

and you're right, RisingSun! AC3DS doesn't have gates, it will probably return the train station. As for Booker and Copper, I hope they have their own little building again. Made it seem like they were more important.


----------



## Ti4558

I think Porter will run the train station since he ran it in ACG.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd love to have Porter come back and run the train station. Kapp'n was great for the car and the bus. But he could never replace Porter.


----------



## Ti4558

I can't belive they took porter out he could have been a visitor that gave out the train series.


----------



## Wubajub

I'd like Kapp'n to run a little sea-side shack where he sells swimsuits, sleeps on the desk and offers boat rides. And they should bring back the post office! Please.


----------



## Kip

The town hall covers the post office + more. it would be a bit pointless to bring back the post office, UNLESS they split the town hall into several buildings/houses


----------



## TheFarmboy

Ti4558 said:


> I can't belive they took porter out he could have been a visitor that gave out the train series.



Train Series? I wonder what it will look like. Maybe a good idea for a new series for AC3DS!


----------



## Prof Gallows

If Kapp'n makes a return, which I'm sure he will. I really don't care what he does as long as he still sings.
I miss his singing.


----------



## Ti4558

Prof Gallows said:


> If Kapp'n makes a return, which I'm sure he will. I really don't care what he does as long as he still sings.
> I miss his singing.



If this singing does return, I hope their is a way to skip it or atleast have an option to make it go a little faster.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ti4558 said:


> If this singing does return, I hope their is a way to skip it or atleast have an option to make it go a little faster.



(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ
Crazy. People must be forced to listen to Kapp'n's sea shanties. He has such a colorful life, and people need to be forced to know about it dangit!


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ
> Crazy. People must be forced to listen to Kapp'n's sea shanties. He has such a colorful life, and people need to be forced to know about it dangit!



ROFL


hopefully if it does return they make him sing 30+ song


----------



## BlueBear

I'm not sure if this may of been mentioned or nothing...
But at the start of the game I think it would be good if you could choose your own face style instead of getting a random one depending on how you answer questions. 

Sorry again if this has already been mentioned.


----------



## Jake

BlueBear said:


> I'm not sure if this may of been mentioned or nothing...
> But at the start of the game I think it would be good if you could choose your own face style instead of getting a random one depending on how you answer questions.
> 
> Sorry again if this has already been mentioned.



Yes this would be very nice


----------



## monkey905332

That would be cool.


----------



## monkey905332

Wubajub said:


> I'd like Kapp'n to run a little sea-side shack where he sells swimsuits, sleeps on the desk and offers boat rides.



I really like that.  That would be awesome


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd like the choosing your face option too. As much as it sticks to the "but that's the AC way", I would get really upset when I'd get an awesome map, and then go to find out my character's face looks derpy. I use the same face for every AC game, the tired looking one with half moon eyes.


----------



## Ti4558

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd like the choosing your face option too. As much as it sticks to the "but that's the AC way", I would get really upset when I'd get an awesome map, and then go to find out my character's face looks derpy. I use the same face for every AC game, the tired looking one with half moon eyes.



Maybe we could customise are characters face so everyone would have a unique face, instead of only having eight different faces.


----------



## BlueBear

Ti4558 said:


> Maybe we could customise are characters face so everyone would have a unique face, instead of only having eight different faces.



Unfortunately, from looking at all the pictures and trailers we've seen I don't think that will happen. Because they are the same faces that have been available in other games. Although I do like your idea, I just don't see it happening. But it would still be good if we could atleast pick one of the available ones.


----------



## Kaiaa

Maybe when you go to Shampoodle the "Makeover" option will actually make over your characters face if you don't like it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kaiaa said:


> Maybe when you go to Shampoodle the "Makeover" option will actually make over your characters face if you don't like it.



That would be nice. I'm positive she'll be returning. Hopefully Katrina and everyone else from the city will be returning as well.


----------



## Kip

Maybe they'll add new face styles, that would please me :>


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kip said:


> Maybe they'll add new face styles, that would please me :>



From the screenshots and videos they have shown, it doesn't seem like they have added any new ones. It would be good if they did though, give us a little more variety on what our character looks like all the time.


----------



## Ti4558

Maybe they could add 4 more to make it a total of 10 faces per gender.


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> From the screenshots and videos they have shown, it doesn't seem like they have added any new ones. It would be good if they did though, give us a little more variety on what our character looks like all the time.



Maybe they don't want to spoil it/give away the info? eh i don't know.


----------



## Wubajub

Since the trailers were a little early in developement they added and showed features from previous games; just geting them out of the way. We havn't had another trailer or video since then so we haven't been able to scruntinise new content so there's still that chance of having a character creation screen.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Wubajub said:


> Since the trailers were a little early in developement they added and showed features from previous games; just geting them out of the way. We havn't had another trailer or video since then so we haven't been able to scruntinise new content so there's still that chance of having a character creation screen.



Absolutely. With the intense secretiveness of the game, it's really hard to tell what all they are going to end up throwing at us when they plan on it. Character creation is possible, and so is a lot of other things. They said it would be a fresh, new take on the series. Would really like some customization options.


----------



## Wubajub

I remember reading a little earlier in the thread (I don't know whether people want the idea raised again) about the idea of having a radio outside. I think it's a great idea where you should be able to place it on your window sill and enjoy some K.K music once you're in a certain radius.


----------



## Kip

Wubajub said:


> I remember reading a little earlier in the thread (I don't know whether people want the idea raised again) about the idea of having a radio outside. I think it's a great idea where you should be able to place it on your window sill and enjoy some K.K music once you're in a certain radius.



Yes! that's exactly what i meant. I think it's a swell idea that i didn't think anyone could pass up, but turns out i was wrong.


----------



## BlueBear

Kip said:


> Yes! that's exactly what i meant. I think it's a swell idea that i didn't think anyone could pass up, but turns out i was wrong.



I like the idea  it could sit on the fence or windowsill  
But what if you forgot about it and left it in the rain :O
That would look pretty funny!


----------



## Wubajub

BlueBear said:


> I like the idea  it could sit on the fence or windowsill
> But what if you forgot about it and left it in the rain :O
> That would look pretty funny!



That's why people chose to forget about it earlier in the forums (because it will break in the rain) but if it's on a windowsill it's protected by the roof.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Wubajub said:


> That's why people chose to forget about it earlier in the forums (because it will break in the rain) but if it's on a windowsill it's protected by the roof.



or an awning. If we could have those put onto our houses.


----------



## xelrite

Kip said:


> I've never tried it in wild world... strange...
> 
> Hopefully they make it easier, cause more than half the people i know don't know how to keep villagers in their towns.



I always sent them a letter with a present in it and they stayed...  I think it's because they have to send a present back sdo they couldn't move out.  Never failed for me


----------



## XenoVII

I want to add a pool, inside and out. That way I can swim in the ocean, and when I get bored I can swim in my pool(s). Terrible reasoning isn't it.


----------



## Wubajub

xelrite said:


> I always sent them a letter with a present in it and they stayed...  I think it's because they have to send a present back sdo they couldn't move out.  Never failed for me



I spammed the villagers, begging them not to leave. Whether it was 5 or 40 times, telling them not to leave they would eventually stay.


----------



## MirandyB

two lesbians beaners eating a skeever


----------



## Wubajub

Right.

(No wonder your suspended)


----------



## BlueBear

Wubajub said:


> Right.
> 
> (No wonder your suspended)



I know right. :/


----------



## Jake

Do not feed the trolls


----------



## BlueBear

Bidoof said:


> Do not feed the trolls



Trolls? 
I haven't seen any of them? 

Or is it something forum related and not in the AC games?
Forgive me if it is haha.


----------



## Jake

*leaves*


----------



## BlueBear

Ended up googling it.
Yep that was a stupid question.
Sorry. 
This is the first forum I've ever used so I don't know what you guys call things and that..


----------



## Wubajub

You should also look up internet memes while your at it. They're basically the guide to the internet (kinda).


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I've seen artist memes too.
Lol, I love meme stuff.

Things in the new 3ds game.........
I'm outta ideas..... Lol!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Guys, please stay on topic.


----------



## Volvagia

sleepingsickness said:


> There was an idea mentioned by a member here before, that I thought would be a good idea. It was a tool bag.



I love this idea, I always waste 1/3 of my inventory carrying my tools.


----------



## ちひろ

I would love to see a plant shop where there would be all types of plants for you to buy and not just a small bunch like in Tom Nook's shop


----------



## Jake

ちひろ;1239117 said:
			
		

> I would love to see a plant shop where there would be all types of plants for you to buy and not just a small bunch like in Tom Nook's shop



this, i know i've mentioned this before but i'm pretty sure there are rumors concerning one so it's possible we could get one


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

It would be cool to be able to swim in the rivers aswell, and even fall down the waterfall to the next level. Also, I wish you could share bugs and fish with others like you do items. also, if when you make a design, you have the option to say whether it's for boys, girls, or both. it's getting a bit odd seeing my boy villagers walk around in dresses I designed...


----------



## rashley2010

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> It would be cool to be able to swim in the rivers aswell, and even fall down the waterfall to the next level. Also, I wish you could share bugs and fish with others like you do items. also, if when you make a design, you have the option to say whether it's for boys, girls, or both. it's getting a bit odd seeing my boy villagers walk around in dresses I designed...



To add on to your sharing bugs and fish idea, I've always thought that we should be able to do that too. I mean we can trade everything else but that. But i could see why not because then you could just share all the different types of fish and bugs and they'd be added to your journal without you ever really catching them :/ two sides to every coin i suppose


----------



## unique

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> ...and even fall down the waterfall to the next level.



THIS. SOUNDS. COOL.

edit: If you look at the concept map there's 2 waterfalls. the second waterfall is the one that ends on the beach. Would be frigging awesome to go down there. Don't know about the first waterfall but cus it starts from the forest and we can't get up there.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

rashley2010 said:


> But i could see why not because then you could just share all the different types of fish and bugs and they'd be added to your journal without you ever really catching them :/



but what if they would only be added to our book if WE caught them ourselves.. if they could do that.


----------



## rashley2010

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> but what if they would only be added to our book if WE caught them ourselves.. if they could do that.



ahhhh now THERE'S an idea!


----------



## Jake

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> It would be cool to be able to swim in the rivers aswell, and even fall down the waterfall to the next level. Also, I wish you could share bugs and fish with others like you do items. also, if when you make a design, you have the option to say whether it's for boys, girls, or both. it's getting a bit odd seeing my boy villagers walk around in dresses I designed...


I dont like the idea of swimming in the river, they had to jump off the wharf to get to the ocean so unless there's a wharf to the river I doubt we would be able to swim there.
Sharing bugs and fish, no thanks
But I do like the boy/girls design idea, I hope they do this, but I wont be upset if they dont



rashley2010 said:


> To add on to your sharing bugs and fish idea, I've always thought that we should be able to do that too. I mean we can trade everything else but that. But i could see why not because then you could just share all the different types of fish and bugs and they'd be added to your journal without you ever really catching them :/ two sides to every coin i suppose


I just dont like the idea of getting the bug given to you when you haven't caught it yourself


----------



## rashley2010

Bidoof said:


> I just dont like the idea of getting the bug given to you when you haven't caught it yourself



Yeah i can see why. In my opinion it would just be nice to be able to get a goldfish or something you don't feel like catching from someone. Having them in your possession wouldn't count towards it being caught in your journal, you would just have it for decoration or whatever. Again, it's just my opinion though


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Bidoof said:


> I just dont like the idea of getting the bug given to you when you haven't caught it yourself



Yea I see your point, it is a lot more fun to catch it yourself. i just thought it would be useful if you want a certain bug or fish in your home but haven't ever caught one, and if someone gave it to you, it wouldn't count as you catching it yet. but now that i think about it, it is more fun to not be able to do that.

edit: i just saw that rashly posted almost the same thing above me... sorry.. ha


----------



## unique

I dont know about you guys but i want a new tool. A pan maybe so you can go to the river and start panning for gold (LOL) or other rocks/gems. The larger the rock the more expensive/rarer it is. Then you can sell it, keep it or donate it to the museum. dayum


----------



## Jake

unique said:


> I dont know about you guys but i want a new tool. A pan maybe so you can go to the river and start panning for gold (LOL) or other rocks/gems. The larger the rock the more expensive/rarer it is. Then you can sell it, keep it or donate it to the museum. dayum



This sounds unlikely, just the panning though;
there is the cave in the map though, hopef it's not for lols but actually has a purpose, 

I wouldn't mind a new part in the museum


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> This sounds unlikely, just the panning though;
> there is the cave in the map though, hopef it's not for lols but actually has a purpose,
> 
> I wouldn't mind a new part in the museum



:/ aww

panning would be so much more fun than hitting the money rock


----------



## Jake

I just dont see how panning would work


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> I just dont see how panning would work



motion control? the stylus? Both work well


----------



## joost

I hope that cave on the map is just like the cave in the animal crossing movie. Maybe you can find there fossils or other treasures. I also would like the feature that you could go in a boat with multiple people not just only swimming.
Btw if iceskating is in the game, maybe just like the movie the water in the cave will be frozen and you could skate there?


----------



## Riceicle

Maybe a pickaxe to mine rocks in the cave? We have an axe already so it's not as if AC's not 'weapony' already?


----------



## rashley2010

joost said:


> I hope that cave on the map is just like the cave in the animal crossing movie. Maybe you can find there fossils or other treasures. I also would like the feature that you could go in a boat with multiple people not just only swimming.
> Btw if iceskating is in the game, maybe just like the movie the water in the cave will be frozen and you could skate there?



Ice Skating! That sounds awesome! maybe it doesn't have to necessarily be in the cave but maybe a large pond or something will freeze over in the winter and you can ice skate. You could even buy different styles of ice skates from kicks at his shoe store.


----------



## Cherrypie

^ GREAT IDEA! Love it!


----------



## Jake

WHAT IS THIS ABOUT ICE SKATING?!


----------



## Cherrypie

Kami said:


> idk if this was said before but, you should get to create your own festivals! :] I bet that if Ninty includes that feature, someones gonna make festivals for everyday in their village. :]



If we have this feature, the holidays/events/festivals I would make:

Healthy and Wealthy - Where you do many activities like the aerobics in the 1st ac game, plus things like tag (you chase the villagers) and you collect things like skipping ropes. If you get a good score in the game or win, you get bells.

Probably won't be able to make holidays like that, but... You can dream right?

Space Aliens - Dress up in alien costumes (or green clothing) and it is where everyone looks through the telescope at space. This event will be held at night time and all the villagers talk jibberish. Freaky music plays once the event starts. Hopefully an eclipse or something happens.

Dream Festival - Dress up in white and the aim of the day is choose a goal from a list to complete. Remember in WW when one day you had to go up to villagers and type nice messages? In this day you go around giving people good wishes and presents. The day is about goal aiming and dreaming of what seems like is the impossible. At a certain hour, you must gather around with the other villagers. Music plays and you go around town in a parade. K K Slider follows with a concert with songs called: Dream, Hope and Wish.

The thing is about creating festivals, the villagers have to respond. How are you going to make a holiday if the villagers do not know what to say... Maybe when they say create festivals, they mean position the holidays whenever you want (except christmas and halloween etc). (So things like the Flea Market and Fish catching events).

What do you think? I bet Nintendo is hiding a lot of cool stuff from us. For all we know, the game could look or do stuff that is completely different than we even dreamt of. Which leaves me to another post...

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Jake

Yeah Nintendo is hiding stuff from of


----------



## rashley2010

Cherrypie said:


> If we have this feature, the holidays/events/festivals I would make:
> 
> Healthy and Wealthy - Where you do many activities like the aerobics in the 1st ac game, plus things like tag (you chase the villagers) and you collect things like skipping ropes. If you get a good score in the game or win, you get bells.
> 
> Probably won't be able to make holidays like that, but... You can dream right?
> 
> Space Aliens - Dress up in alien costumes (or green clothing) and it is where everyone looks through the telescope at space. This event will be held at night time and all the villagers talk jibberish. Freaky music plays once the event starts. Hopefully an eclipse or something happens.
> 
> Dream Festival - Dress up in white and the aim of the day is choose a goal from a list to complete. Remember in WW when one day you had to go up to villagers and type nice messages? In this day you go around giving people good wishes and presents. The day is about goal aiming and dreaming of what seems like is the impossible. At a certain hour, you must gather around with the other villagers. Music plays and you go around town in a parade. K K Slider follows with a concert with songs called: Dream, Hope and Wish.
> 
> The thing is about creating festivals, the villagers have to respond. How are you going to make a holiday if the villagers do not know what to say... Maybe when they say create festivals, they mean position the holidays whenever you want (except christmas and halloween etc). (So things like the Flea Market and Fish catching events).
> 
> What do you think? I bet Nintendo is hiding a lot of cool stuff from us. For all we know, the game could look or do stuff that is completely different than we even dreamt of. Which leaves me to another post...
> 
> Lots of love,
> Cherrypie



Idk if we could create events down to specific details like that (but it would be awesome!) but either way those event idead are really good!!


----------



## unique

Cherrypie said:


> Space Aliens - Dress up in alien costumes (or green clothing) and it is where everyone looks through the telescope at space. This event will be held at night time and all the villagers talk jibberish. Freaky music plays once the event starts. Hopefully an eclipse or something happens.



And gulliver will come down and join us around the bonfire and tell us about all the amazing stories up in space. ho ho


----------



## rashley2010

I would really like for the villagers to be more interactive. I want them to seem more lively. For example, I want to see them actually DOING stuff rather than just aimlessly walking around. I want to see them fishing, catching bugs, etc. I want to see them mailing letters in the town hall (or at least just in there, you get the idea). I want to see them shopping inside stores, checking out the exhibits in the museum. When I walk into a villagers house, it'd be cool to see another villager in there already visiting. Stuff like this would give a lot more life to the village and make it a much more rewarding experience to me.


----------



## unique

rashley2010 said:


> I would really like for the villagers to be more interactive. I want them to seem more lively. For example, I want to see them actually DOING stuff rather than just aimlessly walking around. I want to see them fishing, catching bugs, etc. I want to see them mailing letters in the town hall (or at least just in there, you get the idea). I want to see them shopping inside stores, checking out the exhibits in the museum. When I walk into a villagers house, it'd be cool to see another villager in there already visiting. Stuff like this would give a lot more life to the village and make it a much more rewarding experience to me.



THIS BETTER HAPPEN


----------



## Jake

Irdc why everyone wants them to fish or catch bugs

I really dont care if they do this or not, like honestly it doens't bother me.

Idg why others want it though


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> Irdc why everyone wants them to fish or catch bugs
> 
> I really dont care if they do this or not, like honestly it doens't bother me.
> 
> Idg why others want it though



if you don't care, good for you? nobody is forcing you to "care" or "get". 

I don't really care either if they fish or catch bugs but it's better seeing them actually doing it (to some extent) rather than holding the tool and walking around like an idiot. Anyway from what I'm seeing people just want them to be browsing in the shops, visiting the town hall and the museum. Imo it's a good idea. Because higher AI = more script & a more realistic experience (eg. You run into a villager in the town hall and they will tell you that they are paying their mortgage or sending a letter). It makes the game more about everybody rather than just yourself. Numsaying?


----------



## Jake

I'm not saying you're forcing me to dare

I just don't understand why people want it so much because even when the game was first announced people were saying it


----------



## Gandalf

It just adds to the atmosphere, makes the town feel more alive. Give the Animals something else to do, rather than just walk around and say the same stuff over an over. I don't see it making a huge difference to the experience on the whole, but again, it's just the little things.

I cant really see how fishing and chasing bugs would work for the neighbours, now that I think about it. But as long as they don't steal mah fishes, I like the idea


----------



## Jake

I really just dont see why it's such a bd.
they might as well use the space it takes to do that on something else.


----------



## Gandalf

I agree that it's not a big deal, but it would make the place feel more lively. I just want it to feel more like the animals are actually living in the town.


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> I'm not saying you're forcing me to dare
> 
> I just don't understand why people want it so much because even when the game was first announced people were saying it



well sorry but people like me for instance wanted the idea implemented the moment I first started playing



PurplePikmin said:


> ... it's just the little things.



exactly. animal crossing is all about the little things


----------



## joost

I would like beach towels, so you can just chill on the beach.
They work the same as beds and if you lay on them, you can get a tan quicker.

(hope this hasn't been mentioned before because I'm to lazy to read through all the 82 pages)


----------



## The_ACguy

I want AC3DS to be like the animal crossing movie all the NPC's did much more than walk around and the festivals were cooler because they had booths where they sold things and I want K.K. Slider to play at all my events too!


----------



## rashley2010

Bidoof said:


> I really just dont see why it's such a bd.
> they might as well use the space it takes to do that on something else.



If we can't explain wy it's a big deal, maybe this article about awesome stuff in video games will. You don't have to read the entire article just #3. The difference between an okay video game and an awesome one is when they are able to make a universe that is alive without the player having to interact with the environment. The animals don't need us to talk to them to seem alive. They already would seem like it. Again, it's just the little things like this that really make a video game something special. Sorry I talked so long there


----------



## X66x66

I wouldn't like the NPCs to hunt bugs and catch fish. What if I'm looking for a specific bug, but an animal gets to it before me. That would suck.


----------



## Kaiaa

X66x66 said:


> I wouldn't like the NPCs to hunt bugs and catch fish. What if I'm looking for a specific bug, but an animal gets to it before me. That would suck.



I would have to disagree. I would love for the NPC's to hunt bugs and catch fish. Instead of catching rare bugs, they would only really hunt commons. When it comes to fishing, I won't care if they only have their bobber in the water with no fish around it would just have to look like they are fishing.


----------



## rashley2010

Kaiaa said:


> I would have to disagree. I would love for the NPC's to hunt bugs and catch fish. Instead of catching rare bugs, they would only really hunt commons. When it comes to fishing, I won't care if they only have their bobber in the water with no fish around it would just have to look like they are fishing.



This exactly. They don't have to necessarily catch fish, just have their fishing bobber in the water. And they shouldn't catch rare bugs, I would get annoyed too. Common bugs would be fine


----------



## Keenan

Kaiaa said:


> I would have to disagree. I would love for the NPC's to hunt bugs and catch fish. Instead of catching rare bugs, they would only really hunt commons. When it comes to fishing, I won't care if they only have their bobber in the water with no fish around it would just have to look like they are fishing.


Anything where the characters do more. They just stand around and did nothing, even at the events. They're really boring.


----------



## unique

Kaiaa said:


> I would have to disagree. I would love for the NPC's to hunt bugs and catch fish. Instead of catching rare bugs, they would only really hunt commons. When it comes to fishing, I won't care if they only have their bobber in the water with no fish around it would just have to look like they are fishing.



im sorry but no. what's the point of them only catching common bugs and fish? Then every house in the village would look the same. I'm thinking they should only catch bugs and fish that you have already caught so if they catch a rare fish/bug then congratulations to them but you already caught it so you don't have to complain. then you would only feel miserable with the fact that they can now sell it and buy more furniture or put it on display in their house and make you jealous that you should've done the same. 



rashley2010 said:


> This exactly. They don't have to necessarily catch fish, just have their fishing bobber in the water. And they shouldn't catch rare bugs, I would get annoyed too. Common bugs would be fine



I like kaiaa's idea of fishing but if they can catch bugs then why not fish? doesn't make sense. And anyway they're only doing this occasionally or when they challenge you so you won't always have to see their faces while you're trying to fish/catch bugs. Like i said they only catch bugs/fish that you already caught so if they caught it then that's your problem


----------



## Kaiaa

unique said:


> im sorry but no. what's the point of them only catching common bugs and fish? Then every house in the village would look the same. I'm thinking they should only catch bugs and fish that you have already caught so if they catch a rare fish/bug then congratulations to them but you already caught it so you don't have to complain. then you would only feel miserable with the fact that they can now sell it and buy more furniture or put it on display in their house and make you jealous that you should've done the same.
> 
> I like kaiaa's idea of fishing but if they can catch bugs then why not fish? doesn't make sense. And anyway they're only doing this occasionally or when they challenge you so you won't always have to see their faces while you're trying to fish/catch bugs. Like i said they only catch bugs/fish that you already caught so if they caught it then that's your problem



I do agree with you that I would hate for all the houses to look the same (everyone having the same bugs in the house) so they should just sell the bugs and that problem is solved. But why not make it look like they are catching a bug (swing their net around a bug, only they don't catch it) or like you said: Catch only bugs you already caught or donated to the museum. Works with fish too, they can only catch what you've already caught or donated. I can understand how it would annoy people but it shouldn't annoy them as much if it isnt a fish they are actually worried about getting.


----------



## Jake

joost said:


> I would like beach towels, so you can just chill on the beach.
> They work the same as beds and if you lay on them, you can get a tan quicker.
> 
> (hope this hasn't been mentioned before because I'm to lazy to read through all the 82 pages)




Don't really like this idea, I just dont see why one would want to waste their time chillin' on a towel on the beach when they could be doing better stuff, maybe villagers could do this, but we dont really need to


----------



## unique

i agree^

i want benches on the beach but.


----------



## Gandalf

I think its a good idea. its the same deal as beds in your house; you don't spend hours lying on them, but its nice to know that you can. Just a towel that's been left by a neighbour or an umbrella or something that appears in different places every second day or so in summer would be fun.


----------



## unique

PurplePikmin said:


> I think its a good idea. its the same deal as beds in your house; you don't spend hours lying on them, but its nice to know that you can. Just a towel that's been left by a neighbour or an umbrella or something that appears in different places every second day or so in summer would be fun.



idk... i get your point but it's still pretty useless. but then again they made benches in the game and that's pretty useless as well. I guess i wouldn't really mind if it was in the game. it's all about the little things like you had said before


----------



## Jake

unique said:


> idk... i get your point but it's still pretty useless. but then again they made benches in the game and that's pretty useless as well. I guess i wouldn't really mind if it was in the game. it's all about the little things like you had said before



i actually forgot about the benches and now you've changed my mind and i wouldn't mind if we got stuff at the beach to sit on


----------



## X66x66

I think it would be cool to make fences. I would like to fence flowers to prevent accidental destruction from running. It would also be cool to fence outdoor furniture. Maybe hammocks on the beach too? Even if the outdoor furniture is just for decoration, I still want my town to look nice...


----------



## unique

X66x66 said:


> I think it would be cool to make fences. I would like to fence flowers to prevent accidental destruction from running. It would also be cool to fence outdoor furniture. Maybe hammocks on the beach too? Even if the outdoor furniture is just for decoration, I still want my town to look nice...



there are fences, go back to the trailers and watch it again. except it looks like you can only build it around the house but who knows maybe you can build it anywhere you want. Hammocks sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## Luna.

All I want is black hair and more pocket space.
What is so wrong with black hair?


----------



## unique

Luna. said:


> All I want is black hair and more pocket space.
> What is so wrong with black hair?



okay


----------



## candycornbuddy

Well, they are going to have a mall, and I imagine it will be a lot like that. And, I think that Tom Nook is a real estate agent only in this game, so who owns the shop??? I hope that, since that you are the Mayor, that Tortimer should own it! Yeah.. I never really liked him anyways, with his heh heh hoorfs, and all that junk about him always watching you. I think that the Marquee should have an option for you to play parts in a play! And I think that Brewster's Cafe' should have snack machines that you can buy from, and Kick's shoe store should have bags and hats, and, since Labelle is the best animal crossing character she should own her own store.


----------



## candycornbuddy

@Luna I know, I would love to have black hair! The closest you can get is that ugly really dark brown.


----------



## The_ACguy

candycornbuddy said:


> Well, they are going to have a mall, and I imagine it will be a lot like that. And, I think that Tom Nook is a real estate agent only in this game, so who owns the shop??? I hope that, since that you are the Mayor, that Tortimer should own it! Yeah.. I never really liked him anyways, with his heh heh hoorfs, and all that junk about him always watching you. I think that the Marquee should have an option for you to play parts in a play! And I think that Brewster's Cafe' should have snack machines that you can buy from, and Kick's shoe store should have bags and hats, and, since Labelle is the best animal crossing character she should own her own store.



I think you have some good ideas, but I don't think Tortimer owning the shop would be such a good idea other than that your other ideas are awesome. I think when you're in the play you would have to hit certain emotions at the right time to make it more interactive and any additions to Brewster's Cafe would be awesome. It would be cool if Kick's sold bags(although probably won't happen)and you could hold stuff in them, but I don't think he would sell hats because the Able Sister's sell hats already same with Gracie Grace.


----------



## Keenan

Split level housing would be cool. Ie. A single floor may have a few steps going onto a platform so it's seperated, but not on a different floor. It would be cool to have a little raised area to put a specific group of things such as your bed and all of your sleeping items, or all of your trophies, etc.

@candycornbuddy: There is an edit post button. Try not to double post. Also, Tortimer owning the shop? No way. Never.


----------



## unique

The_ACguy said:


> .. It would be cool if Kick's sold bags(although probably won't happen)and you could hold stuff in them...



this is a good idea. Extremely convenient when visiting somebody's town or the city (if the game has one). Unless they extend the storage space of your pocket then bags would be the perfect addition to the game.


----------



## Keenan

The_ACguy said:


> It would be cool if Kick's sold bags(although probably won't happen)


I do want to have a space in my pocket specifically for tools so they don't take up pocket space, but I don't think kicks would sell it. If any character was to give/sell a place to put tools, it would be Resetti.


----------



## Jake

candycornbuddy said:


> Well, they are going to have a mall, and I imagine it will be a lot like that. And, I think that Tom Nook is a real estate agent only in this game, so who owns the shop??? I hope that, since that you are the Mayor, that Tortimer should own it! Yeah.. I never really liked him anyways, with his heh heh hoorfs, and all that junk about him always watching you. I think that the Marquee should have an option for you to play parts in a play! And I think that Brewster's Cafe' should have snack machines that you can buy from, and Kick's shoe store should have bags and hats, and, since Labelle is the best animal crossing character she should own her own store.


yeah I never liked Tortimer, either.
not too keen on the kicks thing though



Keenan said:


> Split level housing would be cool. Ie. A single floor may have a few steps going onto a platform so it's seperated, but not on a different floor. It would be cool to have a little raised area to put a specific group of things such as your bed and all of your sleeping items, or all of your trophies, etc.
> 
> @candycornbuddy: There is an edit post button. Try not to double post. Also, Tortimer owning the shop? No way. Never.


this - like he's like 1,000 he's not going to own a shop


----------



## unique

i want a playground. Like srsly no joke. Complete with a see-saw, swing and slide. I would want it built on top of a cliff overlooking the ocean. However i know this will never happen so I'm just getting it out of my head.


----------



## The_ACguy

unique said:


> i want a playground. Like srsly no joke. Complete with a see-saw, swing and slide. I would want it built on top of a cliff overlooking the ocean. However i know this will never happen so I'm just getting it out of my head.



I'm kinda just sitting her in awe because I want that exactly... :0


----------



## Jake

I really dont want the playground, i don't know why it just doesn't tickle my fancy


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> I really dont want the playground, i don't know why it just doesn't tickle my fancy


Playground? That wouldn't work very well. Seeing your player go down a slide or do the monkey bars wouldn't be very fun at all, so it would be a waste of space.


----------



## Jake

Keenan said:


> Playground? That wouldn't work very well. Seeing your player go down a slide or do the monkey bars wouldn't be very fun at all, so it would be a waste of space.


thank you


----------



## unique

Keenan said:


> Playground? That wouldn't work very well. Seeing your player go down a slide or do the monkey bars wouldn't be very fun at all, so it would be a waste of space.



err and what's the real use of a bench other than to sit there? Wouldn't be so fun either.


----------



## Hamusuta

I know this is a bit OTT.
But I think there should be like, an Olympics!
Where you compete against other towns on your friend roster for sports like fishing (who can catch the biggest/most fish) or bug catching. (Who can catch the biggest/rarest/most bugs). 
Or just play mini games of the real sports. Also, since there is swimming in this game you could swim against others as well !


----------



## Jake

No, I don't really like that.


----------



## unique

Hamusuta said:


> I know this is a bit OTT.
> But I think there should be like, an Olympics!
> Where you compete against other towns on your friend roster for sports like fishing (who can catch the biggest/most fish) or bug catching. (Who can catch the biggest/rarest/most bugs).
> Or just play mini games of the real sports. Also, since there is swimming in this game you could swim against others as well !



that just like a fancier name of saying fishing tourney/bug off. However i won't mind this cus im expecting as the mayor you can now create fishing/bug catching events where your wifi friends can also participate and compete against each other (If this is already incorporated in city folk then i take it back since i never played the game). As for swimming and sports in general, no, play mario and sonic if you want olympic style games so badly.


----------



## JKDOS

Bidoof said:


> I really dont want the playground, i don't know why it just doesn't tickle my fancy



it's kinda childish too. I guess that was the point of the "Kiddie" Theme set


----------



## Static

This may be pretty lame, and i dont know if anyone else has thought of this but, has anyone thought about what they would have on the tv? I know they occasionally have the weather forecast. What if they had other things that you can occasionally watch, and what if you can have a remote and when it'll have an option that'll say if you want to watch tv or not. (i.e: "Do you want to watch TV?" then it'll zoom up on the tv and show some tv show/program) Just so you know, i know this is a lame idea.


----------



## JKDOS

Static said:


> This may be pretty lame, and i dont know if anyone else has thought of this but, has anyone thought about what they would have on the tv? I know they occasionally have the weather forecast. What if they had other things that you can occasionally watch, and what if you can have a remote and when it'll have an option that'll say if you want to watch tv or not. (i.e: "Do you want to watch TV?" then it'll zoom up on the tv and show some tv show/program) Just so you know, i know this is a lame idea.



I don't know about watching tv --  but make the tv sets more advanced with better programming (better shows), that would be nice. I always liked the TV sets in  Animal Crossing


----------



## Jake

traceguy said:


> it's kinda childish too. I guess that was the point of the "Kiddie" Theme set


100% agree



Static said:


> This may be pretty lame, and i dont know if anyone else has thought of this but, has anyone thought about what they would have on the tv? I know they occasionally have the weather forecast. What if they had other things that you can occasionally watch, and what if you can have a remote and when it'll have an option that'll say if you want to watch tv or not. (i.e: "Do you want to watch TV?" then it'll zoom up on the tv and show some tv show/program) Just so you know, i know this is a lame idea.


this has been brought up before and I'll say my opinion again;

I just dont see why someone would sit down and watch TV on a game when they can do it IRL and they could spend their time on the game doing other stuff. If they added channels I wouldn't watch them. Then they'd ofc have to repeat them every so often and then people would stop watching since theyve seen them al - pointless


----------



## Riceicle

Bidoof said:


> 100% agree
> 
> 
> this has been brought up before and I'll say my opinion again;
> 
> I just dont see why someone would sit down and watch TV on a game when they can do it IRL and they could spend their time on the game doing other stuff. If they added channels I wouldn't watch them. Then they'd ofc have to repeat them every so often and then people would stop watching since theyve seen them al - pointless


 
I agree but the same time its pointlessness for the TV's to have one static channel right now, maybe to go half way between you guys. If you press A infront of the tv to activate it, it will will change "channels" which will be images or short GIF like videos instead of a full video to watch. This would add a bit of diversity to TV's which I admit would be nice.

The "channels" could be weather, stargazing (at night with Celeste), a 'soap opera' (a few pictures of animals looking dramatic), fishing show (with chip), bug show (with Nat), Something water related with Pascal?, A "live gig" from KK Slider, A live comedy show from the Axolotl (his name escapes me) and idk perhaps more


----------



## Cherrypie

^ I like the idea how you can change channels by clicking a button, but for all of the people who is going to protest about sitting down and watching tv in the game, remember they are repetitive images and are just a small extra of the game. I like it.


----------



## Jake

Riceicle said:


> I agree but the same time its pointlessness for the TV's to have one static channel right now, maybe to go half way between you guys. If you press A infront of the tv to activate it, it will will change "channels" which will be images or short GIF like videos instead of a full video to watch. This would add a bit of diversity to TV's which I admit would be nice.
> 
> The "channels" could be weather, stargazing (at night with Celeste), a 'soap opera' (a few pictures of animals looking dramatic), fishing show (with chip), bug show (with Nat), Something water related with Pascal?, A "live gig" from KK Slider, A live comedy show from the Axolotl (his name escapes me) and idk perhaps more



There already is a weather channel, and a soap opera.


----------



## Riceicle

Bidoof said:


> There already is a weather channel, and a soap opera.



I knew about the weather channel I was just including it in my list (hence why it was at the start) but I didn't know there was a soap opera


----------



## Jake

yeah it has some lady on it and plays K.K. rag time


----------



## Dai

oh erm i dont know if its been mentioned or not, because i skipped to the end of the thread although i will probably read them all later....i really want to be able to talk via wifi on the mic of the 3DS when visiting friends worlds, i think that would be awesome and more enjoyable compared to having to wright what you wanna say to each other via a limited spaced text bubble, but still want emotions to give the cherry on top kinda effect yanno~


----------



## Kip

Dai said:


> oh erm i dont know if its been mentioned or not, because i skipped to the end of the thread although i will probably read them all later....i really want to be able to talk via wifi on the mic of the 3DS when visiting friends worlds, i think that would be awesome and more enjoyable compared to having to wright what you wanna say to each other via a limited spaced text bubble, but still want emotions to give the cherry on top kinda effect yanno~



Yeah, this has been mentioned many times and its a great idea.


----------



## Jake

Dai said:


> oh erm i dont know if its been mentioned or not, because i skipped to the end of the thread although i will probably read them all later....i really want to be able to talk via wifi on the mic of the 3DS when visiting friends worlds, i think that would be awesome and more enjoyable compared to having to wright what you wanna say to each other via a limited spaced text bubble, but still want emotions to give the cherry on top kinda effect yanno~



this, i'm hoping we can use the mic, but i doubt it


----------



## Static

Bidoof said:


> 100% agree
> 
> 
> this has been brought up before and I'll say my opinion again;
> 
> I just dont see why someone would sit down and watch TV on a game when they can do it IRL and they could spend their time on the game doing other stuff. If they added channels I wouldn't watch them. Then they'd ofc have to repeat them every so often and then people would stop watching since theyve seen them al - pointless



Yes, i know thats why i said it was a dumb idea haha.


----------



## JKDOS

Bidoof said:


> this, i'm hoping we can use the mic, but i doubt it



That would be cool. I remember how fun it was voice chatting others on Metroid: Prime Hunters


----------



## Superpenguin

I want more holidays, Idc how pointless they are. I also do want the city back. It was pretty useless, though i would have tons of shops located there than smushed in my town. I would like phone as the balloon guy turn into a random visito to your town though.


----------



## The_ACguy

sleepingsickness said:


> There was an idea mentioned by a member here before, that I thought would be a good idea. It was a tool bag.



Adding on to this in Harvest Moon Tale of Two Towns you could catch bugs and fish, but instead of them being put in your main rucksack they each had there own inventory and I would like to see this in Animal Crossing: Jump Out.


----------



## Superpenguin

The_ACguy said:


> Adding on to this in Harvest Moon Tale of Two Towns you could catch bugs and fish, but instead of them being put in your main rucksack they each had there own inventory and I would like to see this in Animal Crossing: Jump Out.


I don't it is much harder catching duh in ac than hm. The space we have is good enough. I only keep the six main tools woh me at all times though  I sometimes question why I always carry my I never use it.


----------



## dnrg

I'd like a shopping cart. Like, to collect multiple items and pay all at once. There could be a limit?
Never gonna happen, IK. Oh well. Ice Skating is almost confirmed.


----------



## X66x66

dnrg said:


> I'd like a shopping cart. Like, to collect multiple items and pay all at once. There could be a limit?
> Never gonna happen, IK. Oh well. Ice Skating is almost confirmed.



I don't see the ice skates. They look like normal shoes to me


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> I don't see the ice skates. They look like normal shoes to me


Where we're ice skates seen? It'd be cool for the winter since the winter is so boring. Also that shopping cart idea sounds cool though it would be too awkward carrying it through the store.
So they could just have the option to buy multiple items before you pay.


----------



## X66x66

Superpenguin said:


> Where we're ice skates seen? It'd be cool for the winter since the winter is so boring. Also that shopping cart idea sounds cool though it would be too awkward carrying it through the store.
> So they could just have the option to buy multiple items before you pay.



The April Nintendo Direct screenshot at Kicks. The white shoes above the character are thought to be ice skates. Here's the pic.


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> The April Nintendo Direct screenshot at Kicks. The white shoes above the character are thought to be ice skates. Here's the pic.



Wow those do look like ice skates but I doubt it the water would have to freeze and that would stop fishing and I wouldn't like this. And please don't say "there could be an ice carving tool" no that is pointless I would like to see some chunks of ice in the water areas during the wintry though.


----------



## dnrg

Idk. I see them.  but At first I thought someone had photoshoped?


----------



## JKDOS

I don't see a point in ice skating though.


----------



## X66x66

traceguy said:


> I don't see a point in ice skating though.



Same. Rivers can't freeze over because you need to catch winter fish. There's nowhere you can skate as far as we know


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> Same. Rivers can't freeze over because you need to catch winter fish. There's nowhere you can skate as far as we know



There haven't been winter fish in the ponds so maybe we ic skate in that small areas.


----------



## dnrg

It's the small stuff that counts.
I'm sure theres someway to skate if I put them on.
PS x66x66 For somereason you seem familar..-.


----------



## JKDOS

dnrg said:


> It's the small stuff that counts.



True. I'd rather have a bunch of little things than nothing at all.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> I want more holidays, Idc how pointless they are. I also do want the city back. It was pretty useless, though i would have tons of shops located there than smushed in my town. I would like phone as the balloon guy turn into a random visito to your town though.


yeah we all want more



dnrg said:


> I'd like a shopping cart. Like, to collect multiple items and pay all at once. There could be a limit?
> Never gonna happen, IK. Oh well. Ice Skating is almost confirmed.


no shopping cart, seems kinda stupid



X66x66 said:


> I don't see the ice skates. They look like normal shoes to me


yeah i thought they were normal shoes, too. then someone pointed out they looked like ice skates, and i bought the rumor to TBT



Superpenguin said:


> Wow those do look like ice skates but I doubt it the water would have to freeze and that would stop fishing and I wouldn't like this. And please don't say "there could be an ice carving tool" no that is pointless I would like to see some chunks of ice in the water areas during the wintry though.


rumors say there will be water in the caves which will freeze



dnrg said:


> Idk. I see them.  but At first I thought someone had photoshoped?


no photoshop



traceguy said:


> I don't see a point in ice skating though.


either



X66x66 said:


> Same. Rivers can't freeze over because you need to catch winter fish. There's nowhere you can skate as far as we know


rumors are leading to the speculation of water inside the cave freezing over


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah but caves themselves are just rumors as well.


----------



## Jake

they're actually somewhat confirmed as they're shown on the map shown at round table


----------



## Superpenguin

Well you can't expect the game to be exactly like the map. The map shows two waterfalls, none of which are like the one where the character put her house. And in the map all houses are on the edge how boring and unreal is that?


----------



## Jake

it's a general idea, the map shows most thing that will be in the game, we just have to wait


----------



## Dai

yeah i hope we get to go to the cave and island shown on the map and i think we will be able to, other wise why else would they have put that into the map? i also hope nintendo do what they are doing with AC CF when they release funiture sets via wifi that you cant get anywhere else, i think it would make animal crossing even more of a timeless game (^__^)


----------



## Berry

I also don't expect everything to happen that is on the map... that would be great, though! This game is really taking some time, considering that at E3 2010 this game was shown for the first time with some pictures.... man, it's killing me!!


----------



## Tsutarja

Umm, don't know if anyone else posted this, but I think there should be a better way for saying stuff over wifi than the normal way that was in AC:WW. I always typed really slow with it and I hated it.


----------



## Berry

Like many mentioned, if the microphone isn't to be supported... it's a huge bummer! But I'm sure they will...


----------



## Superpenguin

I am sure they will utilize it, if there is one game that can utilize all of te 3DS's capabilities it's animal crossing.


----------



## ACking

I miss all the little events Cooper did, Wisp from NGC, Halloween from GC. It made it feel like a nice little town.


----------



## Jake

Berry said:


> I also don't expect everything to happen that is on the map... that would be great, though! This game is really taking some time, considering that at E3 2010 this game was shown for the first time with some pictures.... man, it's killing me!!


either



Tsutarja said:


> Umm, don't know if anyone else posted this, but I think there should be a better way for saying stuff over wifi than the normal way that was in AC:WW. I always typed really slow with it and I hated it.


Either mic, i'm a also hoping the bluetooth keyboard for Pokemon typing DS can be used



Berry said:


> Like many mentioned, if the microphone isn't to be supported... it's a huge bummer! But I'm sure they will...


yeah it'd suck if no mic



Superpenguin said:


> I am sure they will utilize it, if there is one game that can utilize all of te 3DS's capabilities it's animal crossing.


hopef


----------



## BlueBear

Berry said:


> Like many mentioned, if the microphone isn't to be supported... it's a huge bummer! But I'm sure they will...



Yes! I'd love if they used the mic!


----------



## Jake

It'd be a waste if they didnt utilize it


----------



## JKDOS

Not sure if someone had suggested this yet, but I just  thought of it a moment ago.

I think they should add the ability to take screenshots and save them to SD like the Wii did with CF


----------



## Superpenguin

Yes I think someone has already suggested this and I support it 100%.


----------



## Jake

traceguy said:


> Not sure if someone had suggested this yet, but I just  thought of it a moment ago.
> 
> I think they should add the ability to take screenshots and save them to SD like the Wii did with CF



has been said before


----------



## BlueBear

Yep it's been mentioned, but it's a great idea


----------



## AnimalCrossing3DS

WISP AND NEW FISH


----------



## AnimalCrossing3DS

sand castle contests on the beach and u wood win a medal if u get in 1st 2nd or 3rd


----------



## X66x66

AnimalCrossing3DS said:


> sand castle contests on the beach and u wood win a medal if u get in 1st 2nd or 3rd



I don't see how they could do that.


----------



## Superpenguin

Neither do I, I think that they should have some beach only town decorations like a pile of log that lights up at night and beach towels with umbrellas


----------



## AnimalCrossing3DS

that button my fine sir is called up on the d-pad! 





Kip said:


> it is  and the sky is just like in CF/LGTTC. You can look up into the sky but im not sure what you press to do it


----------



## JabuJabule

traceguy said:


> Not sure if someone had suggested this yet, but I just  thought of it a moment ago.
> 
> I think they should add the ability to take screenshots and save them to SD like the Wii did with CF


I bet they'll do it the same way, with the button. Since the options are (most likely) on the bottom screen, it'll take just a touch to take a picture!


----------



## Superpenguin

JabuJabule said:


> I bet they'll do it the same way, with the button. Since the options are (most likely) on the bottom screen, it'll take just a touch to take a picture!



yeah, that's probably something they would have at the bottom of the screen along with like the keyboard to talk and the map and stuff, i hope you can have your map up at all the times done there if you wanted it.


----------



## JabuJabule

Most definitely you can switch between everything. It wouldn't make sense if they put it on the top screen again.
I'd be extremely happy if you can walk and type, etc. Much easier than CF, which took forever by pointing and clicking every letter.


----------



## unique

JabuJabule said:


> Most definitely you can switch between everything. It wouldn't make sense if they put it on the top screen again.
> I'd be extremely happy if you can walk and type, etc. Much easier than CF, which took forever by pointing and clicking every letter.



walking + typing  is a good idea


----------



## AnimalCrossing3DS

Catch tropical fish and bugs on the island


----------



## Jake

AnimalCrossing3DS said:


> sand castle contests on the beach and u wood win a medal if u get in 1st 2nd or 3rd


edit please



JabuJabule said:


> Most definitely you can switch between everything. It wouldn't make sense if they put it on the top screen again.
> I'd be extremely happy if you can walk and type, etc. Much easier than CF, which took forever by pointing and clicking every letter.


hopefully the keyboard that comes with that Pokemon typing game can be used for AC3DS


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> hopefully the keyboard that comes with that Pokemon typing game can be used for AC3DS



well it would be good if the keyboard is compatible with the game. but it would destroy the purpose of it being portable.


----------



## Jake

I dont think it would "destroy the purpose of it being portable"
it the keyboard is wireless and it would still make the game portable


----------



## unique

sorry but no, the keyboard just seems more like something that stays at home. And it really wouldn't be portable (to that extent), eg. situation : standing up waiting for the train, gets out 3ds to play ac, then gets out the keyboard, oh wait... how am i supposed to type? should i sit on the floor? And look like an idiot? portable, yes. But convenient portable? no


----------



## Jake

You're not going to be playing online when you're on a train.
Well, at least I wouldn't be.


----------



## unique

oh.. you meant online. Then the keyboard would be at home most of the time then.


----------



## Jake

what use would the keyboard be when not playing online?


----------



## unique

ohs my bad. i was thinking of the keyboard for sending letters to villagers and stuff -.-


----------



## Superpenguin

Well some places offer free wifi you can use for people without it, but yeah keyboard stays at home


----------



## JKDOS

Customizable attics! I'm sick of having an attic for nothing other than to load your game. Most people like myself will usually build their own bedroom downstairs which makes the attic obsolete. So far the only thing in the attic that is customizable is the bed.


----------



## Superpenguin

traceguy said:


> Customizable attics! I'm sick of having an attic for nothing other than to load your game. Most people like myself will usually build their own bedroom downstairs which makes the attic obsolete. So far the only thing in the attic that is customizable is the bed.


I agree with this so much, though I always do theme rooms and not bathroom, kitchen, bedroom, living room and stuff. I remember when I got WW, I was trying to put stuff in my attic lol.


----------



## JabuJabule

I bet you'll be able to customize the walls, floor, bed, maybe furniture.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah probably just walls and floors, if they allow furniture up there they will probably have it already up there and you click it like the bed to change the lamp or table or whatever they put up there.


----------



## Odette

This isn't an idea for a new feature, but I hope that the Town Hall Bulletin Board is in the game. I loved leaving funny yet rather sinister messages on them. I can't see why they'd take it out of AC3DS though.


----------



## X66x66

Odette said:


> This isn't an idea for a new feature, but I hope that the Town Hall Bulletin Board is in the game. I loved leaving funny yet rather sinister messages on them. I can't see why they'd take it out of AC3DS though.



It is. You can see it in the newest trailer


----------



## Odette

X66x66 said:


> It is. You can see it in the newest trailer


Oh can you? (Watches the new trailer again)

Edit: Ah yes I saw it, I guess I don't have to worry then, haha.


----------



## Superpenguin

The very tip can be seen when the train enters, a corner and the bed can be seen by talking to the horse and a ton of it can be seen if you pause it right when the character appear outside the train station


----------



## JKDOS

Odette said:


> This isn't an idea for a new feature, but I hope that the Town Hall Bulletin Board is in the game. I loved leaving funny yet rather sinister messages on them. I can't see why they'd take it out of AC3DS though.



lol, it wouldnt make sense to take out such a feature


----------



## Superpenguin

It's been confirmed, it is back just not outside of town hall anymore, it wasn't outside town hall in gamecube though either, so it does change places a lot i guess.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> It's been confirmed, it is back just not outside of town hall anymore, it wasn't outside town hall in gamecube though either, so it does change places a lot i guess.



I really liked how the bulletin board was in the middle of all of the player houses. Hopefully you'll be able to place it, don't have high hopes for that, but still.


----------



## Keenan

Prof Gallows said:


> I really liked how the bulletin board was in the middle of all of the player houses. Hopefully you'll be able to place it, don't have high hopes for that, but still.


I hope you can place everything. You should be able to make your perfect, unique town.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Keenan said:


> I hope you can place everything. You should be able to make your perfect, unique town.



As long as it isn't your neighbor's houses. I'll go with being able to place stores, streetlamps, benches, your house, etc.

But I don't think your neighbors would appreciate you moving their houses. lol.
Unless you could choose where the houses could be before someone moves in, via the signposts.


----------



## Jake

traceguy said:


> Customizable attics! I'm sick of having an attic for nothing other than to load your game. Most people like myself will usually build their own bedroom downstairs which makes the attic obsolete. So far the only thing in the attic that is customizable is the bed.


me too



Odette said:


> This isn't an idea for a new feature, but I hope that the Town Hall Bulletin Board is in the game. I loved leaving funny yet rather sinister messages on them. I can't see why they'd take it out of AC3DS though.


been confirmed 



Prof Gallows said:


> As long as it isn't your neighbor's houses. I'll go with being able to place stores, streetlamps, benches, your house, etc.
> 
> But I don't think your neighbors would appreciate you moving their houses. lol.
> Unless you could choose where the houses could be before someone moves in, via the signposts.


yeah I agree with this, too


----------



## unique

Prof Gallows said:


> As long as it isn't your neighbor's houses. I'll go with being able to place stores, streetlamps, benches, your house, etc.
> 
> But I don't think your neighbors would appreciate you moving their houses. lol.
> Unless you could choose where the houses could be before someone moves in, via the signposts.



yes, that would be a bit silly and unrealistic moving somebody's house. However i like the idea of getting to choose where they can live before they arrive. Maybe they have their own preference (like near the beach, shopping mall, border, museum) and you can place their house there to make them happy. Or you could choose to ignore their preferences and place them somewhere they don't like increasing the likelihood of them leaving the town. lol, easy way to kick out villagers you don't like/want.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I just like the idea of being able to have control over your entire town. I've always wanted to be able to place my houses in blocks, and then make a path(road) going around them.
I'd managed once to use an out of game editor to gain that effect, but it looked weird. So hopefully being able to place things in AC3DS will have a better effect.

Has anybody in this thread mentioned maps yet? I'd really like for the lake to return, from AC. Had a pier on it, would be cool if you could swim in it.


----------



## unique

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd really like for the lake to return, from AC. Had a pier on it, would be cool if you could swim in it.



do you mean the river? oO


----------



## XenoVII

What about making islets a bit less rare (I knew of no one who had an islet, and I know A TON of people). Hey does anyone have an islet in any of your towns in any game?


----------



## unique

XenoVII said:


> What about making islets a bit less rare (I knew of no one who had an islet, and I know A TON of people). Hey does anyone have an islet in any of your towns in any game?



you mean islands? they're not rare at all. I always try to get them when i first start the game and in 10 attempts i already got like 4 maps with an island. So it's not really that rare.. maybe your friends dont really want an island or just have bad luck.


----------



## Superpenguin

islands in the middle of your town, like the double bridge thing? I always take my first town, so I never get it.


----------



## Michelle

I'd like it if we could earn portraits from our neighbours again! I thought that was a sweet touch to ACWW.


----------



## JabuJabule

Michelle said:


> I'd like it if we could earn portraits from our neighbours again! I thought that was a sweet touch to ACWW.



I have a feeling it'll be coming back. I was actually thinking about that a few days ago! It kind of "gives" you a reason to befriend your animals (Besides seeing their adorable faces and their personalities! )


----------



## Superpenguin

Oh, yeah I loved earning pictures, but sometimes I would earn so many I just didn't know where to put them. I wish you could decline the picture, cause some animals I really hated but they jsut wouldn't move out gave me their picture and i didn't want it.


----------



## Odette

Superpenguin said:


> Oh, yeah I loved earning pictures, but sometimes I would earn so many I just didn't know where to put them. I wish you could decline the picture, cause some animals I really hated but they jsut wouldn't move out gave me their picture and i didn't want it.


Haha yes, I remember when Rodeo gave me his picture and I actually hated him... He finally moved after a few months, but that wasn't soon enough for me!

Anyway, yeah I also hope portraits will be in AC:3DS.


----------



## Prof Gallows

XenoVII said:


> What about making islets a bit less rare (I knew of no one who had an islet, and I know A TON of people). Hey does anyone have an islet in any of your towns in any game?



I had one in the last town I made. Was a pretty decent size, filled it with flowers.


----------



## Superpenguin

I would like more holidays to have a theme and more of an event than just talking to tortimer. Like valentines theme, their could be a Love Bug who gives you valentines furniture for roses or something, Idk I just think we need more holiday furniture set, at least something from a holiday event(since there are hardly any summer events, they would have to make something up though. )


----------



## JKDOS

Neighbors should actually do stuff. I hate how they are like. lets have a fishing competition and all they do is walk around in circles inside their homes while you go out and fish.

they also need about 100 more conversations. In Wild World it seems they have about 10


----------



## Superpenguin

traceguy said:


> Neighbors should actually do stuff. I hate how they are like. lets have a fishing competition and all they do is walk around in circles inside their homes while you go out and fish.
> 
> they also need about 100 more conversations. In Wild World it seems they have about 10



Yeah they need to be more active, in trailers you can see them sitting on the benches, so that's a step in the right direction, I like how active they were in Gamecube, they were funnier then too.


----------



## Michelle

Superpenguin said:


> I would like more holidays to have a theme and more of an event than just talking to tortimer. Like valentines theme, their could be a Love Bug who gives you valentines furniture for roses or something, Idk I just think we need more holiday furniture set, at least something from a holiday event(since there are hardly any summer events, they would have to make something up though. )



I like that! The neighbours could send each other valentines day cards and would ask for your help to find out who their secret admirer is aha! I don't think they would do that but it's fun to imagine. I think it would also be awesome if there were some sort of parade or carnival for the summer season! There could be booths with mini-games or something too to win prizes (like a new carnival furniture set!). That could spice up summer a little bit!


----------



## JabuJabule

What do you guys think they'll do with the pockets?

Because with all the new customization options, you basically start off with a shirt, pants, socks, AND shoes, all able to be taken off! and changed!
Do you think they'll make a whole new pocket just for clothing? I personally think they will. There's simply too much that can be held now.

And I wonder what they'll do with the draws. Maybe there will be many more, more than WW and CF combined. Because there is simply too much stuff, with al the new clothing options and new items!


----------



## Superpenguin

JabuJabule said:


> What do you guys think they'll do with the pockets?
> 
> Because with all the new customization options, you basically start off with a shirt, pants, socks, AND shoes, all able to be taken off! and changed!
> Do you think they'll make a whole new pocket just for clothing? I personally think they will. There's simply too much that can be held now.
> 
> And I wonder what they'll do with the draws. Maybe there will be many more, more than WW and CF combined. Because there is simply too much stuff, with al the new clothing options and new items!



I am pretty sure they wil ladd some more storage space in your cabinets, yet I am not sure about pockets, possibly a special place for tools, just not clothing, there is jsut too much clothing.


----------



## Michelle

JabuJabule said:


> What do you guys think they'll do with the pockets?
> 
> Because with all the new customization options, you basically start off with a shirt, pants, socks, AND shoes, all able to be taken off! and changed!
> Do you think they'll make a whole new pocket just for clothing? I personally think they will. There's simply too much that can be held now.
> 
> And I wonder what they'll do with the draws. Maybe there will be many more, more than WW and CF combined. Because there is simply too much stuff, with al the new clothing options and new items!



I really hope that they will make more room! There won't be enough drawers for all the shoes! :O
Maybe we can earn larger pockets by doing a certain amount of work for the town? We wouldn't need large ones right away if we don't have anything to put in them.


----------



## Superpenguin

Michelle said:


> I really hope that they will make more room! There won't be enough drawers for all the shoes! :O
> Maybe we can earn larger pockets by doing a certain amount of work for the town? We wouldn't need large ones right away if we don't have anything to put in them.



I am fine if they go up to 30 spaces at the very most, i would still prefer 15, but given the chance to upgrade I of course will, I just think larger pocket room makes the game go by too fast and easily.


----------



## JabuJabule

Isn't 30 a bit much? They'd be so tiny!
...Unless they make a scrolling option! How cool would that be?!


----------



## Superpenguin

JabuJabule said:


> Isn't 30 a bit much? They'd be so tiny!
> ...Unless they make a scrolling option! How cool would that be?!



Yeah, I don't want 30, but I think that's the most they would have.


----------



## Jake

Michelle said:


> I'd like it if we could earn portraits from our neighbours again! I thought that was a sweet touch to ACWW.


hopefully!



Superpenguin said:


> Yeah they need to be more active, in trailers you can see them sitting on the benches, so that's a step in the right direction, I like how active they were in Gamecube, they were funnier then too.


yeah i want them to be more active, too



JabuJabule said:


> Isn't 30 a bit much? They'd be so tiny!
> ...Unless they make a scrolling option! How cool would that be?!


they should have 20.


----------



## Superpenguin

Does anyone else think they should take out a few themes? Or at least move them to an antique type store? The trailer showed an abundance of new themes, and I am sure there are more, so what will happen to some of the old ones, I am hoping they took some out or just moved them to a new store, cause I don't like seeing the some stuff at Nook's shop as I do in previous games.


----------



## Jake

I kinda like the idea of an antique store.
Would be nice, hopefully there's something like this in the mall


----------



## ACking

I bet you could get some interesting things at an antique store. Like the Old game system mini games from GC or like the old N logo furniture from GC? Like retro-ish stuff?...


----------



## Superpenguin

ACking said:


> I bet you could get some interesting things at an antique store. Like the Old game system mini games from GC or like the old N logo furniture from GC? Like retro-ish stuff?...



if the games are decoration, then I guess it would be okay, but I don't think they should bring them back.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229

Wardi96 said:


> An Island would be a good thing to bring back from the gamecube. I would personally like to see the city removed, and possibly have those sorts of features at the island? Or maybe have multiple islands, such as a build up, city like island, or a native, untouched jungle island. I'm not sure really.



I agree with this!!


----------



## Superpenguin

I hope they bring back the balls from gamecube too. I saw my cousin bring a ball to a resident and the resident was all happy, saying "ooh, a ball!" I thought that was so cute, and I'd like them to return.


----------



## JabuJabule

I hope they bring back the "event" from ACGC, where the animals bury something in an acre for you to find. It was also fun looking for it in the acre it's supposed to be in. If they could fin a way of doing that, it'd be great!


----------



## Superpenguin

JabuJabule said:


> I hope they bring back the "event" from ACGC, where the animals bury something in an acre for you to find. It was also fun looking for it in the acre it's supposed to be in. If they could fin a way of doing that, it'd be great!



Yeah, I hope they indicate acres on the map again, just only when you hover over that area though, just keep the sudden jerk of moving from acre to acre out of the game, I don't want that back at all, even if it helps with making a perfect town.


----------



## ACking

JabuJabule said:


> I hope they bring back the "event" from ACGC, where the animals bury something in an acre for you to find. It was also fun looking for it in the acre it's supposed to be in. If they could fin a way of doing that, it'd be great!


I miss all the little stuff from the GC AC like that!


----------



## Envy

Superpenguin said:


> if the games are decoration, then I guess it would be okay, but I don't think they should bring them back.



Yeah, those _won't_ be returning. Nintendo has the Virtual Console now; they want to charge you money for those games, not give them out for free. It wouldn't hurt to have furniture of each Nintendo console in the game, though.

I totally agree with the return of balls and villagers burying items in the town.

I believe we have seen the balls by now, though. It's absurd that they removed them for the first game with Wi-Fi. It's like they don't even want us to have fun together! =/

Villagers burying items has seemed unlikely to return solely due to the fact that we don't have the acre system anymore. They'd have to be much more vague with their descriptions.


----------



## Superpenguin

Envy said:


> Yeah, those _won't_ be returning. Nintendo has the Virtual Console now; they want to charge you money for those games, not give them out for free. It wouldn't hurt to have furniture of each Nintendo console in the game, though.
> 
> I totally agree with the return of balls and villagers burying items in the town.
> 
> I believe we have seen the balls by now, though. It's absurd that they removed them for the first game with Wi-Fi. It's like they don't even want us to have fun together! =/
> 
> Villagers burying items has seemed unlikely to return solely due to the fact that we don't have the acre system anymore. They'd have to be much more vague with their descriptions.



Yeah the balls will be awesome to have during WiFi, I think it would be very fun to set up goals(with patterns most likely, or benches lol) and play a game of soccer, but I don't think the dump will return, if it does it will probably be renamed something with recycle in it to be more enviromentally friendly.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> I hope they bring back the balls from gamecube too. I saw my cousin bring a ball to a resident and the resident was all happy, saying "ooh, a ball!" I thought that was so cute, and I'd like them to return.


yeah i want the ball back



JabuJabule said:


> I hope they bring back the "event" from ACGC, where the animals bury something in an acre for you to find. It was also fun looking for it in the acre it's supposed to be in. If they could fin a way of doing that, it'd be great!


never played the GC version but i like this



Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, I hope they indicate acres on the map again, just only when you hover over that area though, just keep the sudden jerk of moving from acre to acre out of the game, I don't want that back at all, even if it helps with making a perfect town.


yeah i want acre indication so it's easier to get  perfect town


----------



## Superpenguin

I also just thought of something, that white paper by the train station, does anyone think those are the towns on your friend roster that you can visit?


----------



## XenoVII

Superpenguin said:


> I also just thought of something, that white paper by the train station, does anyone think those are the towns on your friend roster that you can visit?



Either that or they just put it there to look realistic, like when you see those writhing in other stores, nonsense just to make it look realistic. But I like your idea, it could list some of the towns you visited lately or via/versa.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah cause I don't think Porter will tell you everything like what towns are accepting visitors.


----------



## JKDOS

How about more than 4 people visiting a town at once and more than 2 people inside a building at once. I think 4 people in a building at once would be rockin


----------



## JabuJabule

traceguy said:


> How about more than 4 people visiting a town at once and more than 2 people inside a building at once. I think 4 people in a building at once would be rockin



Did you play City Folk? Because they lifted the two people thing in a building from WW. Now there's 4 allowed in a building.


----------



## Lucky03

Im just hoping the mall looks good, and there's many stores.


----------



## Superpenguin

I am hoping we can add a few things outside the mall stores like lampposts, idk I will have tos ee what it looks like first before I decide if I want to add to it.


----------



## Lucky03

Yea that's a good idea so the mall isnt so bland.


----------



## X66x66

I hope we can upgrade all the stores. Even an Able Sisters upgrade would be nice


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> I also just thought of something, that white paper by the train station, does anyone think those are the towns on your friend roster that you can visit?


yes i hope this is true



X66x66 said:


> I hope we can upgrade all the stores. Even an Able Sisters upgrade would be nice


i did want this, but from the new trailer i really dont care it ables gets an upgrade


----------



## Superpenguin

With the placement of the town decor, there could be the same rules as the tree planting rules implied.. Like there could be "dead spots", or too close to the wall or building or other town decoration rule.


----------



## Jake

i think the "too close to another object" are self explanatory, but i don't see how dead spots would work


----------



## Superpenguin

dead spots could be in place of an item limit.


----------



## JKDOS

JabuJabule said:


> Did you play City Folk? Because they lifted the two people thing in a building from WW. Now there's 4 allowed in a building.



Never played CF online. So didnt know. Sorry


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> dead spots could be in place of an item limit.



still seems kinda stpid


----------



## Gandalf

Superpenguin said:


> With the placement of the town decor, there could be the same rules as the tree planting rules implied.. Like there could be "dead spots", or too close to the wall or building or other town decoration rule.



I hate dead spots altogether. The idea that you can never grow a tree in one specific spot just does not fit in with the theme of 'do whatever you want' in animal crossing. I hope they don't return for trees or get added for the town decorations.

I wouldn't be surprised though if they implemented some kind of limit as to what kind of town decorations you can put in the beach area, if any.


----------



## Gandalf

Superpenguin said:


> With the placement of the town decor, there could be the same rules as the tree planting rules implied.. Like there could be "dead spots", or too close to the wall or building or other town decoration rule.



I hate dead spots altogether. The idea that you can never grow a tree in one specific spot just does not fit in with the theme of 'do whatever you want' in animal crossing. I hope they don't return for trees or get added for the town decorations.

I wouldn't be surprised though if they implemented some kind of limit as to what kind of town decorations you can put in the beach area, if any.


----------



## Superpenguin

I think the dead spots were fine, they prevented your town from looking like a jungle.


----------



## Maarten707

Wait, can someone explain the idea of the dead spots?


----------



## Jake

Maarten707 said:


> Wait, can someone explain the idea of the dead spots?



it is just a place where a tree will never grow


----------



## Maarten707

I think it's a good idea! I mean, everyone has those places!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Idk if anyone's mentioned this, but it would be really nice if we had the option to save our progress but not end the game. Like how you can do that during wifi? because sometimes i really want to save but i don't want to go through ending the game and starting back up again.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Someone said earlier that they wanted different typed of rain and maybe storms (i don't feel like going back and finding it), 
well I just turned my WW on and its pouring rain sideways and thundering and lightening... so i'm sure that might return.


----------



## JabuJabule

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Someone said earlier that they wanted different typed of rain and maybe storms (i don't feel like going back and finding it),
> well I just turned my WW on and its pouring rain sideways and thundering and lightening... so i'm sure that might return.



They doing a mix this game. They showed snow falling onto the ground, as well as falling off the screen in Wild World.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

ohhh okay. and I apologize for double posting, i thought i clicked edit :/


----------



## Jake

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Idk if anyone's mentioned this, but it would be really nice if we had the option to save our progress but not end the game. Like how you can do that during wifi on CF? because sometimes i really want to save but i don't want to go through ending the game and starting back up again.



dont think this has been mentioned but i'd really like it ^^


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Bidoof said:


> dont think this has been mentioned but i'd really like it ^^



I know! it would be quite beneficial.


----------



## Volvagia

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Idk if anyone's mentioned this, but it would be really nice if we had the option to save our progress but not end the game. Like how you can do that during wifi? because sometimes i really want to save but i don't want to go through ending the game and starting back up again.



I've always wanted this


----------



## Superpenguin

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Idk if anyone's mentioned this, but it would be really nice if we had the option to save our progress but not end the game. Like how you can do that during wifi? because sometimes i really want to save but i don't want to go through ending the game and starting back up again.



Actually someone has mentioned this before,I want it, just as long as we decide when to and not the game.


----------



## JabuJabule

Bidoof said:


> dont think this has been mentioned but i'd really like it ^^



It was actually in the Gamecube version...I have no idea why they got rid of it!


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> Actually someone has mentioned this before,I want it, just as long as we decide when to and not the game.



Yeah. If they do put it in, it'll probably be like

"Game saved. Continue?
 >Yes
 >No"


----------



## Jake

JabuJabule said:


> It was actually in the Gamecube version...I have no idea why they got rid of it!



did they?
so many things i missed not playing the GC version
but i like what Volvagia said 
nice idea


----------



## Kip

I made a new ideas video about a week ago. Posting it in case any of ya'lls be interested 






it seems like almost every if not all the ideas in the are being discussed here!

(not sure if i posted this already)


----------



## JKDOS

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Idk if anyone's mentioned this, but it would be really nice if we had the option to save our progress but not end the game. Like how you can do that during wifi? because sometimes i really want to save but i don't want to go through ending the game and starting back up again.




This ^


----------



## Superpenguin

I also think that the Gyroid shop thing should come back(whether it's with the gyroid or not) cause that would be great with WiFi.


----------



## Kaiaa

Superpenguin said:


> I also think that the Gyroid shop thing should come back(whether it's with the gyroid or not) cause that would be great with WiFi.



I would like the Gyroid shop back too! And to the other above posts, I completely agree. I want the option to save and continue as well.


----------



## Jake

gyroid shop?

do you mean auction house or is there something i dont know


----------



## Prof Gallows

There was never a gyroid shop, so I guess they mean the auction house.
Which I would enjoy being brought back. I didn't use it too much in CF, but when I did I loved it.


----------



## Volvagia

The auction house was fun, I'd want it to return


----------



## XenoVII

All such beautiful ideas. WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! 1,000th comment!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superpenguin

XenoVII said:


> All such beautiful ideas. WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! 1,000th comment!!!!!!!!!!!


Was this seriously necassary? I am sorry I am elling to you about it, but I've seriously had enough with people jsut saying "I agree" or "that's awesome!" It doesn't add to anything and is just stupid to post.

On topic, I think that there should be a flamingo or swan character added.


----------



## XenoVII

Superpenguin said:


> I think that there should be a flamingo or swan character added.



Sorry about the earlier comment.

On topic, those species might be in there considering they now have deers as neighbors. If not, maybe they will be in AC: Wii U...


----------



## Superpenguin

XenoVII said:


> Sorry about the earlier comment.
> 
> On topic, those species might be in there considering they now have deers as neighbors. If not, maybe they will be in AC: Wii U...



It's okay, I am sorry I took it too far, just lots of threads end that way because people don't know how to respond to an "I agree" post.
Yeah, oh and I was thinking dolphins too.


----------



## RisingSun

Superpenguin said:


> Was this seriously necassary? I am sorry I am elling to you about it, but I've seriously had enough with people jsut saying "I agree" or "that's awesome!" It doesn't add to anything and is just stupid to post.
> 
> On topic, I think that there should be a flamingo or swan character added.



I think we need to lighten up on what can and cannot be posted.  This is not my classroom, where all of my posts are required to add to the discussion at hand, and I refuse to treat it as such.  If I want to post that I agree with someone, I will, whether or not I have come up with ideas of my own.



Superpenguin said:


> It's okay, I am sorry I took it too far, just lots of threads end that way because people don't know how to respond to an "I agree" post.
> Yeah, oh and I was thinking dolphins too.



Thank you for apologizing.  It may not be that people do not know how to respond, they may just not have any ideas, but want to make the people who do have ideas feel good and important.  That is where I usually am.  Since I am a student, I have too much going on to come up with new ideas, but I thoroughly enjoy reading what others are coming up with.

Personally, I like all of the new characters you have come up with.  I think, now that Tortimer has retired (or whatever) they may come in with some turtle or tortoise characters.  That could be kind of interesting.


----------



## Superpenguin

RisingSun said:


> I think we need to lighten up on what can and cannot be posted.  This is not my classroom, where all of my posts are required to add to the discussion at hand, and I refuse to treat it as such.  If I want to post that I agree with someone, I will, whether or not I have come up with ideas of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for apologizing.  It may not be that people do not know how to respond, they may just not have any ideas, but want to make the people who do have ideas feel good and important.  That is where I usually am.  Since I am a student, I have too much going on to come up with new ideas, but I thoroughly enjoy reading what others are coming up with.
> 
> Personally, I like all of the new characters you have come up with.  I think, now that Tortimer has retired (or whatever) they may come in with some turtle or tortoise characters.  That could be kind of interesting.


Yeah, but Tortimer would probably make and appearence somehow, so turtle residents probably won't happen, that's why I would never suggest owls, pigeons,what ever Dr. Shrunk is, racoons, pelicans.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Dr. Shrunk is an axolotl. But just because the special characters are a certain species doesn't mean we shouldn't have them as normal neighbors too.

But if we don't get any new species, I'd like some more variations on what we already have. Like more robot neighbors.

edit:
Just thought of something too. We have deer neighbors now in AC3DS. We've only seen a female deer. I wonder if the males have antlers.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Dr. Shrunk is an axolotl. But just because the special characters are a certain species doesn't mean we shouldn't have them as normal neighbors too.
> 
> But if we don't get any new species, I'd like some more variations on what we already have. Like more robot neighbors.
> 
> edit:
> Just thought of something too. We have deer neighbors now in AC3DS. We've only seen a female deer. I wonder if the males have antlers.


If they do, they would look like Jingle in a way. I doubt Nintendo would distinguish males and females liked that, they probably won't pay much attention to it, which I don't mind, I like them winthout antlers.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> If they do, they would look like Jingle in a way. I doubt Nintendo would distinguish males and females liked that, they probably won't pay much attention to it, which I don't mind, I like them winthout antlers.



or they might not even have male deer. I completely forgot about the kangaroos, all of them are female.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> or they might not even have male deer. I completely forgot about the kangaroos, all of them are female.


Omg they are, that is so weird!! So probably only female deers


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> I think that there should be a flamingo or swan character added.


yeah, i'd like some flamingo or swan characters 



RisingSun said:


> I think we need to lighten up on what can and cannot be posted.  This is not my classroom, where all of my posts are required to add to the discussion at hand, and I refuse to treat it as such.  If I want to post that I agree with someone, I will, whether or not I have come up with ideas of my own.


this definitely needs to be read by everyone and understood.
Saying I agree and stuff like that is our opinion, we are adding to the discussion.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Just thought of something, tell me what you think.

Looking back at that pink building with the recycling sign, not saying this is what it should be, but what if there was a way to recycle things into paper to write letters with? It's not the biggest idea ever, but it would somewhat promote recycling, which is way up Nintendo's alley.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Just thought of something, tell me what you think.
> 
> Looking back at that pink building with the recycling sign, not saying this is what it should be, but what if there was a way to recycle things into paper to write letters with? It's not the biggest idea ever, but it would somewhat promote recycling, which is way up Nintendo's alley.
> 
> Thoughts?


I wouldn't be against recycling stuff into other items, but items into letters?
at least let it be something worth while


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> I wouldn't be against recycling stuff into other items, but items into letters?
> at least let it be something worth while



its paper into letters, but I don't really like it.


----------



## Jake

I was thinking maybe you could recycle letters into woody furniture when i read it, but you'd need alot of letter though


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> I was thinking maybe you could recycle letters into woody furniture when i read it, but you'd need alot of letter though



Oh, that'd just be crazy, lol, I don't really like that. Who else thinks that instead of when you want to toss a letter instead of "toss" it says "recycle" this time around? I am hoping, that would be neat lol.


----------



## Jake

maybe the recycle will be how we get rid of old letters?

seems kinda stupid though.

So I'm happy with the 'toss' option


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> maybe the recycle will be how we get rid of old letters?
> 
> seems kinda stupid though.
> 
> So I'm happy with the 'toss' option



no I mean instead of the word toss it says recycle.


----------



## Jake

yeah i know what you meant, but when you said it the first thing i posted came to my head.


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> yeah i know what you meant, but when you said it the first thing i posted came to my head.



Aw okay, I also hope that we get the mansion sized houses from WW, though I know we only got those because all characters shared the house, I really want more rooms.


----------



## Jake

yeah, i really want WW style houses, too


----------



## Prof Gallows

lol I actually meant recycling letters into new letters to get different styles.


----------



## Jake

yeah but still seems kinda pointless when they're easily found at the lost & found and at Nooks.


----------



## Superpenguin

True, but it could be unique styles.


----------



## ACWarrior15

On terribly stormy days electricity may cut off preventing the player from Light usage and Electronic usage in their own homes. Example, you could try to watch evening television in your house but you can't because if the Power Outage. To notify the player when you try to use electricity a notice will pop up on screen saying "Dang! The power is out". If you communicate with other villagers they sometimes too will complain about their power being out. Some shops will be delayed to a half closing because of this.

Also rain puddles are created from a continuous rainfall


----------



## Superpenguin

ACWarrior15 said:


> On terribly stormy days electricity may cut off preventing the player from Light usage and Electronic usage in their own homes. Example, you could try to watch evening television in your house but you can't because if the Power Outage. To notify the player when you try to use electricity a notice will pop up on screen saying "Dang! The power is out". If you communicate with other villagers they sometimes too will complain about their power being out. Some shops will be delayed to a half closing because of this.
> 
> Also rain puddles are created from a continuous rainfall



I don't like any of that, it's just not Animal Crossing. But rain puddles are neat, as long as they don't get too big and disapear after the rain stops, I wouldn't want them sticking around.


----------



## tsukune_713

ACWarrior15 said:


> On terribly stormy days electricity may cut off preventing the player from Light usage and Electronic usage in their own homes. Example, you could try to watch evening television in your house but you can't because if the Power Outage. To notify the player when you try to use electricity a notice will pop up on screen saying "Dang! The power is out". If you communicate with other villagers they sometimes too will complain about their power being out. Some shops will be delayed to a half closing because of this.
> 
> Also rain puddles are created from a continuous rainfall



well i dont mind bad storms and rain puddles sound neat, but the power going out seems kinda unnecessary especially since i dont stay inside my house much im outside fishing, catching bugs, talking to neighbors etc...


----------



## Jake

I like the puddle idea, seems kinda cute.


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> I like the puddle idea, seems kinda cute.



Until Katrina's spells cause you to constantly fall face first into them. T_T


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> Until Katrina's spells cause you to constantly fall face first into them. T_T


Whats the big deal about that?


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> Whats the big deal about that?



Nothing, I am just saying, and with puddles brings new bugs.
I would like a RockFish(of course not in the puddle) Sardines, and Halibut.


----------



## Keenan

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Idk if anyone's mentioned this, but it would be really nice if we had the option to save our progress but not end the game. Like how you can do that during wifi? because sometimes i really want to save but i don't want to go through ending the game and starting back up again.


I have no problem with this, but would it really be beneficial?


----------



## tsukune_713

Superpenguin said:


> Nothing, I am just saying, and with puddles brings new bugs.
> I would like a RockFish(of course not in the puddle) Sardines, and Halibut.



that would be a good way to bring new bugs in ^.^
hopefully they implement something like that


----------



## Superpenguin

Keenan said:


> I have no problem with this, but would it really be beneficial?



That's what I was thinking, I just got ACGC and I really don't need to save and continue, I probably would if it's ever extremely stormy, but I probably wouldn't even play the game anyway. And with a portable game system, the power won't go out on it.


----------



## Jake

Keenan said:


> I have no problem with this, but would it really be beneficial?



yes, it would.
There are many things in the game that are less beneficial than this


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> yes, it would.
> There are many things in the game that are less beneficial than this



A few examples would be nice.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd like puddles. Even if it was just for the sake of having them for realism.
But putting them to use for bugs is especially interesting, the idea of a certain kind of bug coming out when it rains adds a new element of bug hunting to the game, where when it rains is the best time to go fishing.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd like puddles. Even if it was just for the sake of having them for realism.
> But putting them to use for bugs is especially interesting, the idea of a certain kind of bug coming out when it rains adds a new element of bug hunting to the game, where when it rains is the best time to go fishing.



Don't snails come in the rain?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Don't snails come in the rain?



Ah yeah. I forgot about the snails.
Well apart from snails, adding more bugs to when it's raining would be nice.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Ah yeah. I forgot about the snails.
> Well apart from snails, adding more bugs to when it's raining would be nice.



Yeah, and puddles should be like an on and off type of thing like you see it in an acre, you leave and it might be gone, cause who wants a town for of puddles?


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm sure there would be people who would love to have a town full of puddles. But yeah, I like the idea of having it appear and disappear when you leave the area.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> A few examples would be nice.


the waterfall (espec. in WW)



Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, and puddles should be like an on and off type of thing like you see it in an acre, you leave and it might be gone, cause who wants a town for of puddles?


puddles dont disappear in 2 seconds...


----------



## tsukune_713

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, and puddles should be like an on and off type of thing like you see it in an acre, you leave and it might be gone, cause who wants a town for of puddles?



or maybe the puddles could disappear and hour or so after its done raining?


----------



## Prof Gallows

tsukune_713 said:


> or maybe the puddles could disappear and hour or so after its done raining?



Unless it rains all day.
speaking of which, I'd like it if you got sick if you stayed out in the rain without an umbrella for too long. Would give the medicine another use.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Unless it rains all day.
> speaking of which, I'd like it if you got sick if you stayed out in the rain without an umbrella for too long. Would give the medicine another use.



hmm.
depends on what 'sick' means. like to me, i hope its like the bee sting (but different looking ofc)

speaking of rain, since your hair is meant to move or w/e when you put a hat on, wonder if it'll get/look wet in the rain/snow


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> the waterfall (espec. in WW)



Well the waterfall had to be there, cause where else would the water come from?
Oh, but Turkeys disappear in 2 seconds and appear behind some new tree or building?

Ooh, I like the idea of messed up hair in rain!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> hmm.
> depends on what 'sick' means. like to me, i hope its like the bee sting (but different looking ofc)
> 
> speaking of rain, since your hair is meant to move or w/e when you put a hat on, wonder if it'll get/look wet in the rain/snow



You know how when you're unlucky, or wearing the King Tut's mask? Sort of like that when you're sick, instead of tripping and falling over, you stop for a second and sneeze, and the villagers would comment on how you don't look well.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> You know how when you're unlucky, or wearing the King Tut's mask? Sort of like that when you're sick, instead of tripping and falling over, you stop for a second and sneeze, and the villagers would comment on how you don't look well.



Yeah that would be nice, and I'd like more insects that affect you, but there really isn't a lot out there that really affect you.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> Well the waterfall had to be there, cause where else would the water come from?
> Oh, but Turkeys disappear in 2 seconds and appear behind some new tree or building?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

They should have a trade in your pitfalls day for bells or items...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


>



No magic.

THE TARANTULA DRAGGED YOUR UNCONSCIOUS BODY TO YOUR HOUSE.

It now hides. Watching. Waiting.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah and when you go to town hall in WW when Redds tent appears, it goes on top of you and you end up back home lol.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah and when you go to town hall in WW when Redds tent appears, it goes on top of you and you end up back home lol.


wait, is this serious?

lol i saw youtubed this, the hell


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> wait, is this serious?
> 
> lol i saw youtubed this, the hell



Yeah, I've only done it once, you have to wake up before 6am, and go to the exact spot his tent is, it also works with Gracie and Katrina, but you never know which days they come so Redd is the easiest.


----------



## RisingSun

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd like puddles. Even if it was just for the sake of having them for realism.
> But putting them to use for bugs is especially interesting, the idea of a certain kind of bug coming out when it rains adds a new element of bug hunting to the game, where when it rains is the best time to go fishing.



I like that...it would be kind of like catching a ceolacanth in the fish department.  You can only catch them during a rain.  Of course, you also have snails that are the same way, but some new things never hurts.


----------



## Superpenguin

RisingSun said:


> I like that...it would be kind of like catching a ceolacanth in the fish department.  You can only catch them during a rain.  Of course, you also have snails that are the same way, but some new things never hurts.



Yeah, but I don't think the bugs will be as had to catch as the coelacanths.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

RisingSun said:


> I like that...it would be kind of like catching a ceolacanth in the fish department.  You can only catch them during a rain.  Of course, you also have snails that are the same way, but some new things never hurts.




ceolacanth Is by far my fav fish.
I like to buy female bettas just because it reminds me of them.



RoosterInURbutt said:


> They should have a trade in your pitfalls day for bells or items...



That's not a bad idea. I mean I usaly get pages of those things!
Just throw them away? Naw, let's trade them in for candy and prizes! Yesss!


----------



## Superpenguin

RoosterInURbutt said:


> That's not a bad idea. I mean I usaly get pages of those things!
> Just throw them away? Naw, let's trade them in for candy and prizes! Yesss!



You just said YOUR idea was a good idea, I think they should make pitfalls more rare this time, but not a day devoted to them.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd like pitfalls to be less common as well. Have them not show up every single day at the lost and found.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd like pitfalls to be less common as well. Have them not show up every single day at the lost and found.



Yeah I got like two a day from Lost & Found and 1 buried each day.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd like pitfalls to be less common as well. Have them not show up every single day at the lost and found.



I actually dont mind.
I use pitfalls quiet a lot when i'm making games and stuff, but if i'm not i usually just leave them lying around town in an area i never go to.


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> I actually dont mind.
> I use pitfalls quiet a lot when i'm making games and stuff, but if i'm not i usually just leave them lying around town in an area i never go to.


Same but they just clog up the lost and found, oh and it's quite nOt quiet


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Superpenguin said:


> You just said YOUR idea was a good idea, I think they should make pitfalls more rare this time, but not a day devoted to them.



Well, me and him thought it was a good idea.
It's just we get soo much! It would be nice for another way to get rid of them


----------



## Dylab

I like pitfalls just keep them the same I say


----------



## Jake

yeah, they dont need to less common/rare theyre fine as is IMO


----------



## Dylab

They should put in redtail catfish maybe a whale thats what I think


----------



## Jake

no, no whale. its stupid, how do you catch a whale with a fishing rod?

theyre not going to implement a new fishing tool just so you can get a whale


----------



## unique

Dylab said:


> They should put in redtail catfish maybe a whale thats what I think



catching whales, no. Whale watching, yes.


----------



## Superpenguin

unique said:


> catching whales, no. Whale watching, yes.



I think whale watching should be an event that takes place quite frequently where Kapp'n can take you out on his boat.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> I think whale watching should be an event that takes place quite frequently where Kapp'n can take you out on his boat.



idk if this is what you mean by this;
but i'd like it if maybe just every once in a while a whale would swim by.


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> idk if this is what you mean by this;
> but i'd like it if maybe just every once in a while a whale would swim by.



No I think it should be like a random event a few times during the non-winter months.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

I don't want to change the amount of pitfalls we get, I just want more ways to use them or be able to trade them in for random prizes.

As for whale,
Golden harpoon to catch them


----------



## Superpenguin

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I don't want to change the amount of pitfalls we get, I just want more ways to use them or be able to trade them in for random prizes.
> 
> As for whale,
> Golden harpoon to catch them



Yeah but we'd get tons of prizes cause of how common they are, and no, whale catching is just stupid. Blathers would have to purchase a giant tank to house the whale, and by far a whale in your pockets will be the craziest thing, just no, and a harpoon would most likely kill the whale which is not animal crossing, they should just make a whale resident, release a picture on it, so we stop discussing whales lol.


----------



## Jake

RoosterInURbutt said:


> As for whale,
> Golden harpoon to catch them



The Japanese already have a bad reputation for whaling.

Whaling is horrible, they dont need to put it in the game. 
They dont need to further more damage their reputation by putting it in the game.
No catching whales guys, whaling is disgusting.


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> The Japanese already have a bad reputation for whaling.
> 
> Whaling is horrible, they dont need to put it in the game.
> They dont need to further more damage their reputation by putting it in the game.
> No catching whales guys, whaling is disgusting.



Yeah and don't you think PETA,(Or whatever that animal rights organization is called) would totally freak?


----------



## RisingSun

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah and don't you think PETA,(Or whatever that animal rights organization is called) would totally freak?



You would probably have the Sea Shepherds (from Animal Planet's Whale Wars) up an at arms if they were there.  I agree though, whaling just should not be part of the game.


----------



## unique

Superpenguin said:


> I think whale watching should be an event that takes place quite frequently where Kapp'n can take you out on his boat.



Yes I like that, and it would make good use out of seasonal changes as whales usually migrate during (spring? summer?). I wouldn't want a boat though, maybe a ferry would be a bit more realistic. A boat seems more possible for travelling to closer places like the cave or the island but whale watching tends to be very far away. Apart from whale watching maybe we could have dolphins as well? 



Bidoof said:


> The Japanese already have a bad reputation for whaling.
> 
> Whaling is horrible, they dont need to put it in the game.
> They dont need to further more damage their reputation by putting it in the game.
> No catching whales guys, whaling is disgusting.



whaling doesn't really have a bad reputation inside the country though so it would be pretty sad if it was actually put in the japanese version.


----------



## Jake

unique said:


> Yes I like that, and it would make good use out of seasonal changes as whales usually migrate during (spring? summer?). I wouldn't want a boat though, maybe a ferry would be a bit more realistic. A boat seems more possible for travelling to closer places like the cave or the island but whale watching tends to be very far away. Apart from whale watching maybe we could have dolphins as well?


I just dont get the whole big deal about whale watching, like i said - i wouldn't mind if sometimes when you went to the island a whale/dolphin swam past, but not actually go whale watching. It seems pointless IMO, much like the idea bought up before with being able to watch videos. Why would i want to spend my time watching whales when i could be out looking for new fish and bugs to catch.
I just dont see the point.


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> I just dont get the whole big deal about whale watching, like i said - i wouldn't mind if sometimes when you went to the island a whale/dolphin swam past, but not actually go whale watching. It seems pointless IMO, much like the idea bought up before with being able to watch videos. Why would i want to spend my time watching whales when i could be out looking for new fish and bugs to catch.
> I just dont see the point.



stop exaggerating. I don't see where the "big deal" is when the subject of whale watching was just brought up when somebody conveniently suggested (an awful idea) of catching whales. Is there an ongoing thread about whale watching? Is there ongoing drama about this topic? No. And besides whale watching may seem pointless but if the idea was elaborated on I don't see the hurt in adding such an activity. Yes, it is pointless to go "watching whales" when you could be looking for bugs and fish to catch. But what if the game had 50 species of whales and 50 species of dolphins to actually record? On top of that there could be a trophy/furniture/prizes for the player who has spotted all the whales/dolphins (and mind you they all come during different months and times). There is some point to the idea now.


----------



## Chimera

They should allow you to harass whales by shouting at them to unnerve their confidence. Or maybe have pet whales, with the option to harpoon them to make your very own blubber nuggets. Then those blubber nuggets can give you different power-ups, depending on the whale.


----------



## Jake

unique said:


> stop exaggerating. I don't see where the "big deal" is when the subject of whale watching was just brought up when somebody conveniently suggested (an awful idea) of catching whales. Is there an ongoing thread about whale watching? Is there ongoing drama about this topic? No. And besides whale watching may seem pointless but if the idea was elaborated on I don't see the hurt in adding such an activity. Yes, it is pointless to go "watching whales" when you could be looking for bugs and fish to catch. But what if the game had 50 species of whales and 50 species of dolphins to actually record? On top of that there could be a trophy/furniture/prizes for the player who has spotted all the whales/dolphins (and mind you they all come during different months and times). There is some point to the idea now.




When did I lose my right to state my opinion, you can flame and disagree all you want, but i'm not changing it. So leave it.
To me the idea of '50 whale and dolphin species to record' seems pointless to me.
Stop being annoying and forcing every single person to agree with you.
I've seen your posts since you've been here - if someone doesn't agree with you, you go ALL LIMA HEIGHTS on them and try force them to agree with you, it doesn't work that way so stop doing it.


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> When did I lose my right to state my opinion, you can flame and disagree all you want, but i'm not changing it. So leave it.
> To me the idea of '50 whale and dolphin species to record' seems pointless to me.
> Stop being annoying and forcing every single person to agree with you.
> I've seen your posts since you've been here - if someone doesn't agree with you, you go ALL LIMA HEIGHTS on them and try force them to agree with you, it doesn't work that way so stop doing it.



wow, chill. How was I flaming you? I already agreed with you that it would be pointless to go out to watch whales but I elaborated on the idea in hopes to change your perspective. You could have read my reply and still said it was pointless and I would've accepted it. Stop throwing words down my throat and making me look like the bad guy. How and where was I trying to force you to agree with me? I already concluded with "there is SOME point to the idea", not like I'm saying something like "stfu, don't disagree with me". Sheesh..


----------



## Jake

_stop exaggerating. I don't see where the "big deal" is when the subject of whale watching was just brought up _

I wasn't exaggerating and i saw the big deal, and you didn't.
Then adding _There is some point to the idea now._ was what made it seem like you were trying to force me to agree with you.
I am sorry for going over the top, but your reply seemed like that was what you were doing


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> _stop exaggerating. I don't see where the "big deal" is when the subject of whale watching was just brought up _
> 
> I wasn't exaggerating and i saw the big deal, and you didn't.
> Then adding _There is some point to the idea now._ was what made it seem like you were trying to force me to agree with you.
> I am sorry for going over the top, but your reply seemed like that was what you were doing



ahh right, lol I was going to apologize for that. True, you have been on this forum since ages ago so you would have seen alot more things than I did. Sorry about that, my bad.


----------



## Superpenguin

Well when I say whale watching I think it should be an event you take part in the animals as well, and tortimer If he still comes out at events can have you a model whale or something


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

on a better note....
just a little thing, but I'd like to have the option to close your gate if it's open without going all the way to it. like the end the party option when people are over, if your gate's open and no one's over, to have a close gate option.
It also might be nice to do it to stop other people from coming in if there's someone over and you only want them over, but thats a bit much i guess..


----------



## Superpenguin

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> on a better note....
> just a little thing, but I'd like to have the option to close your gate if it's open without going all the way to it. like the end the party option when people are over, if your gate's open and no one's over, to have a close gate option.
> It also might be nice to do it to stop other people from coming in if there's someone over and you only want them over, but thats a bit much i guess..



Don't you mean train station, and I'd like the part of only having one person over when you want to, that is nice.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

It would be cool if they had Tennis Courts.  You and an animal could make a date to play and it would be like a mini-game


----------



## Prof Gallows

I wish neighbors would trade you gyroids.

like.. trading cards, but with gyroids.


----------



## broadwaythecat

they should have the city again and once in a while a random animal is homeless and stays with you


----------



## broadwaythecat

jail- if you reset 5 times resetti takes you to jail .       hospital- if you hit an animal with an asx, shovel or net 10 times they go to the hospital and you can see them in bed or walking around the bring  room and you can bring them   them flowers.      bigger city- put all the stores in the city and have a mcdonalds or something


----------



## Superpenguin

lookyhooky said:


> jail- if you reset 5 times resetti takes you to jail .       hospital- if you hit an animal with an asx, shovel or net 10 times they go to the hospital and you can see them in bed or walking around the bring  room and you can bring them   them flowers.      bigger city- put all the stores in the city and have a mcdonalds or something



I really don't like any of those ideas, listening to resetti for 5 minutes is punishment enough, and some people's power just goes out(though portable won't really happen) and who goes to the hospital because they get hitwith a net?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> I really don't like any of those ideas, listening to resetti for 5 minutes is punishment enough, and some people's power just goes out(though portable won't really happen) and who goes to the hospital because they get hitwith a net?



If you reset five times you get Don Resetti the next time you reset, so that's already a little semi-secret feature we have for resetting multiple times.
I don't really like those ideas either.. but I do kind of like the idea of bringing flowers to your sick neighbors. That seems like it would be a nice thing to put into the game.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> If you reset five times you get Don Resetti the next time you reset, so that's already a little semi-secret feature we have for resetting multiple times.
> I don't really like those ideas either.. but I do kind of like the idea of bringing flowers to your sick neighbors. That seems like it would be a nice thing to put into the game.



Flowers AND Medicine? That just seems like a lot.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Flowers AND Medicine? That just seems like a lot.



Medicine isn't always available. Obviously they wouldn't get better as quickly, but it would still be something if you gave them flowers.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Bigger pockets for the character.  15 isn't enough for me when I'm collecting my fruit.


----------



## tsukune_713

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Bigger pockets for the character.  15 isn't enough for me when I'm collecting my fruit.



a little bigger would be ok (like 20) but any more than that is getting too much i think


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd be okay with 20.

but I'm fine with 15 too. I think it's a fair amount of space.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Yeah I'm fine with 15.  I just thought a little more would help a little bit.  I wouldn't like a lot more though


----------



## Superpenguin

I'd rather have a tool belt added as a space for tools rather than more space(though the tool belt can't hold every tool, just like 5 is good)


----------



## tsukune_713

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd be okay with 20.
> 
> but I'm fine with 15 too. I think it's a fair amount of space.



me too lol
yeah it can be a pain sometimes when im fishing a lot or at night when nooks was closed (especially in the summer, since i love catching bugs too and theres tons of them at night in the summer XD )


----------



## Volvagia

I really like the tool belt/bag idea. I always waste space in my inventory with tools.


----------



## Berry

I think we are going to get more space to carry things around. We haven't seen the touch screen yet and I hope we get some options to 'design' the inventar... Like different frames etc. We were able to change the background which I discovered like 1 year after playing almost every day 
EDIT
Oh, and I'd like to have more space for designs! I think they are just 8 in WW and it was always insufficient, at least for me. I was making like Zelda, Mario, Adidas, Apple etc. I loved making designs! And I hope this time, with more graphic power, the design thing is more colloidal (is that the word?). Meaning that the little pixels are even smaller this time so we can put more details into it.  And I hope there are Chucks in the game :3


----------



## Prof Gallows

I would like more space for designs as well. Eight isn't enough for people who really like to create designs and keep them all.


----------



## Superpenguin

Actually there is room for 16 designs considering you could carry 8 with you and display 8 at the ables sisters.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Actually there is room for 16 designs considering you could carry 8 with you and display 8 at the ables sisters.



But you have to constantly switch them out if you want to use them for something else, then you risk the chance of all of your villagers wearing your design. lol


----------



## broadwaythecat

1,  on a random day, a random animal (e.x, mitzi,) will be walking in your town and when you talk to them they will say that they are hobos and will ask you for spare change and if you give them 200 bells, they will give you a forigen fruit in return, works better than letters or wifi.                                2, if you hit a villager with a net 10 times, the villager will be in a hospital and bring them flowers or chocolate or whatever.


----------



## JabuJabule

I love the toolbelt idea as well. I usually held the watering can and slingshot in my letters to save space because of this problem.


----------



## Superpenguin

I kept 6 tools with me at all times, which was actually good since I could shake 3 fruit trees sell the fruit, then shake some more, it actually was a good process for me.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd be okay with 20.
> 
> but I'm fine with 15 too. I think it's a fair amount of space.



i'm on this too, dont like the tool belt/kit idea though.
hmm, more pattern space could be fine but idc if they do it or not


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd really like more pattern space than anything.

especially now that we'll have more clothing options than just hats and shirts.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

I wonder if you could like design a pattern for your swimming suit?


----------



## Superpenguin

KirbyHugger8D said:


> I wonder if you could like design a pattern for your swimming suit?



If they make you have to wear a swimsuit to go swimming most likely not, cause it would be like a tool and have specific names.


----------



## Ozzie

I'm loving all the new features and many of my wishes came true
but there is some more that won't be in the 3ds-game or isn't confirmed yet
1. More weather options like temperature, wind, fog (fog basking beetle), sandstorms etc.
2. A cave in the town where you can find mineralstone and stuff like that that you can spend for the museum. its like the underground from pokemon diamond/pearl


----------



## Wing

Dunno if anyone in the next 101 pages have mentioned this, but microphone to chat to friends.


----------



## Jake

Ozzie said:


> I'm loving all the new features and many of my wishes came true
> but there is some more that won't be in the 3ds-game or isn't confirmed yet
> 1. More weather options like temperature, wind, fog (fog basking beetle), sandstorms etc.
> 2. A cave in the town where you can find mineralstone and stuff like that that you can spend for the museum. its like the underground from pokemon diamond/pearl



I really want new weather options, there needs to be a few more, hopefully they fixed this up

As for the cave, I know I wanted it a awhile ago but now i really dont mind if we get it or not


----------



## Prof Gallows

More weather would be nice, as we've discussed multiple times before.

I dunno about sandstorms though.. that kinda thing needs.. well, sand.. and from what I can tell all of the villages are covered in grass. lol

Fog though, yes. I would love for fog to roll in really early in the morning and stick around on rainy days. Windy as well, without rain.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> More weather would be nice, as we've discussed multiple times before.
> 
> I dunno about sandstorms though.. that kinda thing needs.. well, sand.. and from what I can tell all of the villages are covered in grass. lol
> 
> Fog though, yes. I would love for fog to roll in really early in the morning and stick around on rainy days. Windy as well, without rain.



yeah, defs not sandstorms.

I like fog, and i'm thinkin' hail would be nice, too.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hail would be interesting. Getting hit by it isn't very fun, so going outside would probably be a bad idea during a hail storm.

Would give the umbrella's an actual use though. Since you can still run around in the rain without having any negative outcomes.


----------



## Anna

ooo I like the idea of fog.


----------



## Jake

I never really thought of it hitting you on the head, I just thought of it at rain, but it  would look like hail. Not damage you or anything.

But yeah, the umbrella thing is a good idea, but then - what if we wanted to hunt fish or bugs? Then we wouldn't be able to change equipment since we'd be stuck with the umbrella. And since the Colecanth (sp?) is a rain/snow fish - then it'd probably include hail, so then there a chance you miss to catch it but you cant because you can't use your rod

Idk but in Australia we get light hail, it's never really that big, and if it hit you on the head, it's not going to do anything, so I mean, maybe small hail sizes would work.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Light hail here is 'Don't go outside or you're going to get hurt, and was that your car sitting in the driveway? lololol hope you can repair that.' weather. lol

But yeah, tiny hail would work. It could sort of bounce off of the ground when it hits and the character just ignores it like any other weather.


----------



## mattmagician

Hail would be neat, as would storms. Pull a harvest moon. Once or twice a summer there's bad storms that have the possibility of destroing flowers. You get a couple of days notice, so you can prepare.


----------



## Anna

Your clothes and hair should actually get wet if rains and you don't use an umbrella, I hope they put wellies in.


----------



## mattmagician

Yeah, so far there's no real reason to use umbrellas. Nothing happens if you don't...


----------



## Toeto

God I really hope that the animal friendship pictures return.
I loved them.


----------



## Katharine2000

mattmagician said:


> Hail would be neat, as would storms. Pull a harvest moon. Once or twice a summer there's bad storms that have the possibility of destroing flowers. You get a couple of days notice, so you can prepare.



That would be really cool! And Anna, I think in one of the videos where the characters in the shoe shank, on display there were a pair of wells, I think anyway! But too the point I hope they put them in to


----------



## Katharine2000

Toeto said:


> God I really hope that the animal friendship pictures return.
> I loved them.



Aha! Same, I always used to put them on a table. Now you can hang things up on walls you might be able to hang them up to!


----------



## froggy27

The weather def. needs improving, like you guys said. I think puddles should form when it rains, so you can splash in them :3 I think you should be able to hold a brolly as well as other tools, or be able to buy an umbrella hat lol! storms would be cool, but I dont think they should be destructive. It kind of ruins the whole idea of AC.

Another thing I really want is a huge tv other than the robo tv, so we can build cinemas :3


----------



## Juicebox

Toeto said:


> God I really hope that the animal friendship pictures return.
> I loved them.


I believe that they're back. I can't really take a screenshot at the moment, but during the Nintendo Direct, Gaston's photo could be seen sitting on a desk in one of the player's rooms.


----------



## Jake

mattmagician said:


> Hail would be neat, as would storms. Pull a harvest moon. Once or twice a summer there's bad storms that have the possibility of destroing flowers. You get a couple of days notice, so you can prepare.


I do like this, but not really the destroying flowers idea,,



Anna said:


> Your clothes and hair should actually get wet if rains and you don't use an umbrella, I hope they put wellies in.


Yes! Hair should defs be wet (at least if you're not wearing a hat) - I don't think they've even shown rainy weather in a trailer yet, only sunny, and very briefly snow..
And yeah, I really do they put wellies in the game!



Toeto said:


> God I really hope that the animal friendship pictures return.
> I loved them.


They're returning, they were shown in the AC3DS ND Special 



Katharine2000 said:


> Aha! Same, I always used to put them on a table. Now you can hang things up on walls you might be able to hang them up to!


Ohh good point here. I hope we can place them on the walls.



froggy27 said:


> The weather def. needs improving, like you guys said. I think puddles should form when it rains, so you can splash in them :3 I think you should be able to hold a brolly as well as other tools, or be able to buy an umbrella hat lol! storms would be cool, but I dont think they should be destructive. It kind of ruins the whole idea of AC.
> 
> Another thing I really want is a huge tv other than the robo tv, so we can build cinemas :3


I know I bought up the puddles either late last year or early this year, I really liked the idea, but I don't think other members agreed with me. Can't remember why though. Holding other items with an umbrella..? Maybe like the watering can, but axe it two handed, slingshot wouldn't be usable as the pellets would hit the umbrella, how do you swing your net, or reel in a fishing rod..? Megaphone could work, and shoved is two handed, too. So I dont think that would work very well IMO
Yeah an umbrella hat would be really cool!
And I'm pretty sure a new TV, which is a Wide Screen TV has been confirmed to be in the game


----------



## Pinku

mattmagician said:


> Yeah, so far there's no real reason to use umbrellas. Nothing happens if you don't...


I thought they prevented you from tanning


----------



## Jake

Pinku said:


> I thought they prevented you from tanning



That's the only *real* use for them in the game...


----------



## komicturtle

This is something that always bothered me..

Billard, Table Tennis and bowling. There's furniture for the former two. But you cannot use them.

What the fudge? I want to be able to play these games with my friends (and possibly some animals). And how about a bowling alley? It'd be nice to have an Arcade at the mall where you can play loads of fun games like dart and even checkers. Maybe even go karting (which could take place at an amusement park on an island with other activities such as mini-golf). They could have incorporated all of these features without much compromise. I can see Dr. Shrunk running an amusement park very well. 

Well, I'm glad there's some games at the island. But having an Arcade at the mall would have been awesome to have.

Anyone played Club House Games on DS. Fantastic games in that package. Some were perfect for AC and I remember playing that game a lot with my AC Friends.


----------



## Jake

komicturtle said:


> This is something that always bothered me..
> 
> Billard, Table Tennis and bowling. There's furniture for the former two. But you cannot use them.
> 
> What the fudge? I want to be able to play these games with my friends (and possibly some animals). And how about a bowling alley? It'd be nice to have an Arcade at the mall where you can play loads of fun games like dart and even checkers. Maybe even go karting (which could take place at an amusement park on an island with other activities such as mini-golf). They could have incorporated all of these features without much compromise. I can see Dr. Shrunk running an amusement park very well.
> 
> Well, I'm glad there's some games at the island. But having an Arcade at the mall would have been awesome to have.
> 
> Anyone played Club House Games on DS. Fantastic games in that package. Some were perfect for AC and I remember playing that game a lot with my AC Friends.



I personally don't like this. The only reason is because if I want to play these games, I'd much rather go set up my table tennis table and play it there, instead of in the game. That's just me though


Don't know if this should go here, but imma post it here anyway (didn't wanna make a thread on it) but I wonder if the Flea Market will return? I kinda never liked in it WW but I began to like it in CF - but since we can sell stuff at R-Parkers, I'm kinda curious if they've removed it from the game or not (and since we're not mayor it makes me question it even more)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> I personally don't like this. The only reason is because if I want to play these games, I'd much rather go set up my table tennis table and play it there, instead of in the game. That's just me though
> 
> 
> Don't know if this should go here, but imma post it here anyway (didn't wanna make a thread on it) but I wonder if the Flea Market will return? I kinda never liked in it WW but I began to like it in CF - but since we can sell stuff at R-Parkers, I'm kinda curious if they've removed it from the game or not (and since we're not mayor it makes me question it even more)



Would seem kind of pointless now that we have a thrift store, which the neighbors go to take their furniture to sell/buy.


----------



## komicturtle

That's why it's good to have options. Nothing beats real table tennis. I bring this up because like I brought up Club House Games, these games are perfect for Animal Crossing. These games you can sit and relax. Just extra activities to add to the fun of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jake

komicturtle said:


> That's why it's good to have options. Nothing beats real table tennis. I bring this up because like I brought up Club House Games, these games are perfect for Animal Crossing. These games you can sit and relax. Just extra activities to add to the fun of Animal Crossing.


Yeah, I guess but still... I don't really like the idea

Anyway, in my adventure exploring the online archives on ACGC, I have noticed this character named Farley, I really like how he looks (I'm assuming he's a guy?) and I would love if he returned to the game.


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> Yeah, I guess but still... I don't really like the idea
> 
> Anyway, in my adventure exploring the online archives on ACGC, I have noticed this character named Farley, I really like how he looks (I'm assuming he's a guy?) and I would love if he returned to the game.



He only makes a brief 5 minute appearenece to hand you the golden ax when you return it, that's it, I doubt he will return unless he is the god of the mayoral tree.


----------



## froggy27

Pinku said:


> I thought they prevented you from tanning



Talking of tanning, I think you should be able to choose your skin colour at the start of the game.
Or there could be a tanning studio in Harriet's for us to use in those bleak winter months?! lol <3


----------



## Superpenguin

froggy27 said:


> Talking of tanning, I think you should be able to choose your skin colour at the start of the game.
> Or there could be a tanning studio in Harriet's for us to use in those bleak winter months?! lol <3



I really don't like this, for one tanning in a tanning bed increases the possibilty for cancer, yes it's AC and obviously there are no diseases except the occasional sick animal or bee sting, but it just doesn't seem right, tanning in summer months is fun to do and fun to prevent as well, if they allow you to choose a color of skin, then there is no more need for the tanning season.


----------



## Dizzard

I haven't played City Folk myself but I've watched a few lets play videos of it on youtube.

I don't have many particular desires for the 3DS version however I just hope that villagers don't repeat themselves as much. The lets play I watched the player had to keep walking inside and outside because after a while villagers would start saying the same thing over and over. Something like that would annoy me to no end.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> I really don't like this, for one tanning in a tanning bed increases the possibilty for cancer, yes it's AC and obviously there are no diseases except the occasional sick animal or bee sting, but it just doesn't seem right, tanning in summer months is fun to do and fun to prevent as well, if they allow you to choose a color of skin, then there is no more need for the tanning season.



From what it looks like, we might be able to choose our skin color.

Also, you can get cancer from tanning in the sun too. =p


----------



## meerkat99

I know there are going to be new types of animals, and I hope there will be meerkats, hence the name.  It would be pretty cool... I'd also like to see ostriches.


----------



## bilvy

there's not much i can think of, seeing as a lot of things i've wanted have already been confirmed (more shops, QR code clothing etc)

at this point ALL I WANT is some richer conversation with the animals. i'm so bloody sick of the endless loop of what feels like 10 different conversations, and having to leave an area just for them to change the topic and start up another two-phrase conversation. it's really starting to piss me off, the animals have no purpose in this game except to avoid them on halloween and break into their houses on christmas. i don't even talk to them anymore because there is no point. if they don't have something else to say in ac3ds i'm going to be severely disappointed with the game


----------



## Mairmalade

bilvy said:


> there's not much i can think of, seeing as a lot of things i've wanted have already been confirmed (more shops, QR code clothing etc)
> 
> at this point ALL I WANT is some richer conversation with the animals. i'm so bloody sick of the endless loop of what feels like 10 different conversations, and having to leave an area just for them to change the topic and start up another two-phrase conversation. it's really starting to piss me off, the animals have no purpose in this game except to avoid them on halloween and break into their houses on christmas. i don't even talk to them anymore because there is no point. if they don't have something else to say in ac3ds i'm going to be severely disappointed with the game



There's always going to be a loop with animal conversation eventually. I've always found there's enough variation...I guess that's just me?


----------



## STONi899

Ozzie said:


> I'm loving all the new features and many of my wishes came true
> but there is some more that won't be in the 3ds-game or isn't confirmed yet
> 1. More weather options like temperature, wind, fog (fog basking beetle), sandstorms etc.
> 2. A cave in the town where you can find mineralstone and stuff like that that you can spend for the museum. its like the underground from pokemon diamond/pearl



the idea with the cave is great o.o!


----------



## bilvy

Mairmalade said:


> There's always going to be a loop with animal conversation eventually. I've always found there's enough variation...I guess that's just me?



i've been getting the exact same conversations for weeks, though! with every single animal, the conversation 80% of the time is "i didn't realise i was wearing one of your designs" and i can't even remember what else they talk about. perhaps, in wild world, it didn't feel so redundant because you could talk to them again without moving anywhere and they'd say something completely different, something interesting. city folk is awful with conversation, or maybe it's just mine idfk


----------



## Chikadi

I realllly want to see the NES games come back! Or some sort of arcade game you can play! (I'm sure this was said before xD..why wouldn't be? it'd be amazing! )


----------

